# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Speedrunner Jet [Speedrunner III, SuperSeaCat III]

## Vortigern

Καιρος να αποκτησει το θεμα του καθως οπως ειναι γνωστο τα πλοια μετα το πασχα ερχονται στην Ελλαδα....

Φωτο του πλοιου μπορειτε να δειτε στο marrine traffik (στο ΑΙΣ)

Το πλοιο εχει δηλωσει για την γραμμη Πειραιας-Συρο-Τηνο-Μυκονο και περιμενουμε το αυριανο ΣΑΣ για να δουμε αν τελικα παρει τη γραμμη.

Mερικα απο τα χαρακτηριστικα του απο τον Σουηδο

Ακουσα οτι και στα 2 πλοια οι 2 καταπελτες που εχουν θα αντικατασταθουν με καταπελτες σαν αυτους τον Highspeed.Λογικα αυτο γινεται για εχουν ποιο μεγαλη αποσταση απο τον ντοκο?(επαναλαμβανο πως δν ξερω αν ειναι αληθεια.]

----------


## plori

Με το καλό να έλθουν,τα έχουμε ανάγκη γιατί όσο περισσότερα σινιάλα υπάρχουν είναι καλύτερα για όλους μας.

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Με το καλό να έρθουνε στα νερά μας.

----------


## speedrunner

Κατέβηκε το SuperSeaCat IV απο την δεξαμενή και ανέβηκε το SuperSeaCat III.
10 μέρες έμεινε στην δεξαμενή το IV, αν χρειαστεί τις ίδιες και το ΙΙΙ και αν οι πληροφορίες  μου είναι σωστές μέχρι τις 15 πρέπει να αρχίσουν το ταξίδι τους για την Ελλάδα. :Cool:

----------


## MYTILENE

Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε οτι ένα από τα δύο θα το κατεβάσει ο πρωήν πλοίαρχος του ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ 1 καπτα Ευμορφόπουλος.Μεταγραφή ουσίας :Wink:

----------


## giorgos_249

*SUPERSEACAT THREE*

*Και μια από τη γέφυρα*

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> *SUPERSEACAT THREE*
> 
> *Και μια από τη γέφυρα*


borei na ftasei kai ta 40 eee??mia xara!!!

----------


## speedrunner

Απο ότι φαίνεται το πλοίο δεν είναι ακόμη έτοιμο μιας και σήμερα ανέβηκε και πάλι δεξαμενή.

----------


## Leo

Κολλήσατε στο IV και αφήσατε το III πίσω? Περιμένουμε κι εμείς ενημέρωση οι εκ Συροτηνομυκονίας  :Very Happy:

----------


## speedrunner

Το ΙΙΙ είναι ακόμη στο Gdansk, δεν το έχω δει να έχει κάνει κάποιο δοκιμαστικό ακόμη, δεν έχει αλλάξει ακόμη όνομα και δεν έχει σηκώσει Ελληνική σημαία, περιμένουμε....

----------


## plori

Όλα θα γίνουν με την σειρά τους ....... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## speedrunner

Κολλήσαμε με το IV και ξεχάσαμε το III, σύμφωνα με το vessel track του AIS το πλοίο χθες είχε βγει για δοκιμαστικό. :Cool:

----------


## plori

> Κολλήσαμε με το IV και ξεχάσαμε το III, σύμφωνα με το vessel track του AIS το πλοίο χθες είχε βγει για δοκιμαστικό.


 Τι μίλια έπιασε;

----------


## speedrunner

> Τι μίλια έπιασε;


Όχι κάτι το ιδιαίτερο 27 μίλια

----------


## nkr

Αντε να μας ερθει και αυτο με το καλο.

----------


## speedrunner

> Αντε να μας ερθει και αυτο με το καλο.


Σε 2 εβδομάδες περίπου θα είναι και αυτό εδώ :Cool:

----------


## Vortigern

Και απο σημερα και αυτο εμφανιζετε ως Speedruneer III στο ΑΙΣ.Πηρε και ελληνικη σημαια αρα απο μερα σε μερα ξεκιναει...!!!! 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 42285

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

¶ντε να ερθει κι αυτό στο νέο του λιμάνι!! Καλοτάξιδο!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## speedrunner

Και η πρώτη φωτογραφία απο το marinetraffic.com

----------


## giorgos_249

*Σύμφωνα με τα όσα άκουσα ή αύριο , ή μεθαύριο ξεκινάει. Θα σταματήσει μάλλον και αυτό στη Σεούτα.*

----------


## Vortigern

πληροφοριες μου λενε οτι αυριο περνει τον κατηφορο....

----------


## Eng

> πληροφοριες μου λενε οτι αυριο περνει τον κατηφορο....


Πληροφορίες που έρχονται από το.."Βερύκοκο"???  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Vortigern

> Πληροφορίες που έρχονται από το.."Βερύκοκο"???


 
Aπο το ''Γερμά!!''.....

----------


## plori

> πληροφοριες μου λενε οτι αυριο περνει τον κατηφορο....


 Υπάρχουν νεότερες πληροφορίες για την αναχωρησή του.

----------


## Vortigern

> Υπάρχουν νεότερες πληροφορίες για την αναχωρησή του.


Συμφωνα με το Marinews καθυστερη γιατι γινονται καποιες αλλαγες στον καταπελτη...

----------


## kapas

σαν πολυ δεν αργει???  :Confused:

----------


## Thanasis89

> σαν πολυ δεν αργει ;


Κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ Αλέξη !  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## tolis milos

το πλοιο αν δεν κανει δοκιμαστικο εχει παρει τον δρομο για Ελλαδα :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## speedrunner

Επιτέλους έρχεται,  :Razz: .!!!, και αν χρειαστεί τον ίδιο χρόνο με το 4 πρέπει μέχρι την Τρίτη να έχει φτάσει :Cool:

----------


## speedrunner

Στο marinetraffic έχουν ανεβεί 2 φωτογραφίες απο την αναχώρησή του απο το λιμάνι του Gdansk, 
αυτή την ώρα διασχίζει το κανάλι του Κιέλου με προορισμό την Θεούτα της Ισπανίας.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Και οι πρώτες φωτογραφίες του πλοίου εν πλω στη διώρυγα του Κιέλου : Πηγή για όλες η http://www.canalcup-cam.de/*

----------


## giorgos_249

*Και από άλλη οπτική γωνία : Πηγή για όλες η http://www.canalcup-cam.de/*

----------


## gtogias

Και για πιο μεγάλη ανάλυση:

http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...php?lid=930056

http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...php?lid=930055

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ε Π Ι Τ Ε Λ Ο Υ Σ* *βγήκε από τη διώρυγα του Κιέλου και αρχίζει να ανεβάζει ταχύτητα.*

----------


## hsw

Και που θα δένει στον Πειραιά;

----------


## thanos75

Για ποιά γραμμή προορίζεται παιδιά?

----------


## hsw

Πειραιάς - Σύρος - Τήνος - Μύκονος

----------


## speedrunner

> Και που θα δένει στον Πειραιά;


Λογικά δίπλα στο 4!!!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Γυρνάει πίσω???*

----------


## speedrunner

Σύμφωνα με τους χρόνους του 4 πρέπει μέχρι αύριο το πρωί να έχει φτάσει στην Σεούτα. :Cool:

----------


## speedrunner

Το πλοίο έφτασε στην Σεούτα, άλλες 2 μέρες ταξίδι και έφτασε Ελλάδα.

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Περασε πριν απο λιγο την Τυνησια !! Το AIS δινει αφιξη Πειραια αυριο στις 18.30

----------


## leonidas

Επιτελους αγγιξε Ελληνικα νερα.
Αυτη τη στιγμη βρισκεται κατω απο το Γυθειο με 32,7 κομβους !  :Very Happy: 
Προγραμματισμενη αφιξη στον Πειραια : 16:30  :Surprised: 
Καλη αφιξη! :Cool: 
Σε περιμενουμε ολοι!!!:lol:

----------


## speedrunner

16:30 .......δεν θα είναι κανένα απο τα "αδέλφια" του στον Πειραιά για να το υποδεχτεί. :Sad:  Το 4 σήμερα έχει άφιξη στις 17:00...

----------


## leonidas

Δεν πειραζει,θα το καμαρωνουμε εμεις απο το κοκκινο και θα το ζηλευουν τα υπολοιπα πλοια... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## plori

> Δεν πειραζει,θα το καμαρωνουμε εμεις απο το κοκκινο και θα το ζηλευουν τα υπολοιπα πλοια...


 Είσαι μοναδικός !!!!!!:lol:

----------


## plori

Mπαίνοντας στα νερά του Αιγαίου να του ευχηθούμε καλά ταξίδια και στην εταιρεία και το πλήρωμα και σε ΑΝΩΤΕΡΑ!!!!!:lol::lol:

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Σύμφωνα με το site της εταιρίας, το πλοίο θα ξεκινάει κάθε πρωί στις 8.00 για Σύρο - Τήνο - Μύκονο (εκτός από Παρασκευή που θα αναχωρεί στις 16.30 για Σύρο - Μύκονο - Τήνο). 
Ολες λοιπόν τις μέρες (πλην Παρασκευής) θα ανταγωνίζεται στο πήγαινε το HighSpeed 5 και το Blue Star Ithaki. Στο έλα φεύγει από Σύρο στις 18.15, που είναι καλή ώρα, αφού για πολλούς το Ιθάκη φεύγει για Πειραιά νωρίς και το Highspeed 4 (το βραδυνό) φεύγει πολύ αργά (22.30) και φτάνει σε ώρα που δε δουλεύει ο ηλεκτρικός (01.00).
το ότι έχει σταθερές ώρες είναι προσόν, γιατί στη γραμμή αυτή ο κόσμος δεν πειραματίζεται. Πάει με αυτό που ξέρει και έχει συνηθίσει. 
Αν και οι τιμές του (επιβάτη και ΙΧ) είναι λογικές (και εννοώ λίγο πάνω από του Ιθάκη), θα πάει καλά πιστεύω και θα αποκτήσει "κοινό".
Ας το καλοσωρίσουμε πάντως, αν και δε θεωρώ τα ταχύπλοα του καλοκαιριού ως λύση για την ακτοπλοΐα. Μάλλον ως συμπλήρωμα τα βλέπω. Ο νησιώτης έχει ανάγκη από συμβατικά πλοία με αξιοπρεπείς ταχύτητες (βλ. την τριάδα Ιθάκη, Paros, Naxos και τη δυάδα Νήσος Χίος και Μύκονος).

----------


## leonidas

Συμφωνα με το google earth απεχει 40,72 ναυτικα μιλια απο τον πειραια.
40 ν.μ = 1/2 ταξιδι Πειραιας - Συρος = 1 ωρα και 25 λεπτα ακομα. :Razz:

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Μόλις έφτασε στον Πειραιά!!! ¶ντε καλοτάξιδο και από εμένα!!!!!!!!!

----------


## speedrunner

Απο ότι βλέπω στο AIS έδεσε στην θέση του ΙΙ, οπότε βλέπω το ΙΙ  να δένει στην περσινή γνώριμη του θέση. Περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες με τα αδελφάκια δίπλα δίπλα απο τα παιδια που το περίμεναν στο κόκκινο ( και ήταν αρκετοι απο ότι έμαθα ), καλά ταξίδια και απο εμένα.

----------


## dokimakos21

Η ΠΡΩΤΗ ΑΦΙΞΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ...!!!
P6302220.JPG

P6302221.JPG

P6302222.JPG

P6302224.JPG

P6302226.JPG

----------


## dokimakos21

Κ Η ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ...!!!
P6302227.JPG

P6302229.JPG

P6302233.JPG

----------


## speedrunner

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ dokimakos21, καμία με τα δυο αδέλφια μαζί δεν έβγαλες???

----------


## leonidas

ΚΑΛΩΣΟΡΙΣΕΣ *SPEEDRUNNER III*  :Very Happy: 

DSCN2493.jpg


DSCN2495.jpg


DSCN2499.jpg


DSCN2500.jpg

----------


## leonidas

παρακαλω να διαγραφει αυτο το μυνημα.ευχαριστω

----------


## leonidas

Ας παρακολουθησουμε την εισοδο του στον Πειραια...

DSCN2501.jpg

DSCN2504.jpg

DSCN2507.jpg

----------


## plori

Περιμένουμε φωτογραφία με όλο τον "στόλο" στο μεγάλο λιμάνι:lol::lol:

----------


## leonidas

Η μανουβρα του... :Very Happy: 

DSCN2508.jpg

και δεμενο !!!

DSCN2511.jpg

KAMEWA  :Razz: 

DSCN2516.jpg

και τελος αλλη μια της πρυμνης του  :Smile: 

DSCN2519.jpg


Ελπιζω να μην σας κουρασα...
Παντως το χαρηκα πολυ και εγω αλλα και ο Θανος με τον Φωτη που ηταν μαζι μου...Ελπιζω να παει πολυ καλα στη γραμμη , καλα ταξιδια να εχει και εις ανωτερα στην εταιρια ! :Cool:

----------


## alcaeos

εγω το ειδα σημερα το απογευμα μαζι με το 4
μπραβο λεονιδα για τις φωτογραφιες !!!

----------


## nickosps

Απίστευτη κάλυψη της άφιξης του βαποριού! Μπράβο σας παιδιά!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Φίλοι Leonida και dokimakos σας ευχαριστούμε για το πλήρες φωτορεπορτάζ του Speedrunner III!!
Εύχομαι στο πλοίο και στο πλήρωμα του να έχουν πάντα καλά ταξίδια!!
*

----------


## heraklion

Εγώ πήγα στην Πειραική για ρεπορτάζ αλλά δυστηχώς άργησα. :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: :lol:

----------


## sea world

MPRAVO PAIDIA GIA TIS YPEROXES FWTO KAI IDIAITERA ESENA FILE leonida GIA THN PROSDESH TOY!!
AKOYSTHKAN SFYRIGMATA KALWSORISMATOS APO T'ALLA PLOIA??

----------


## DimitrisT

Σας ευχαριστούμε φίλοι dokimakos21 & leonidas για την ανταπόκριση από την άφιξη στον Πειραιά ,να στε καλά ,πολύ καλές φωτο.

----------


## leonidas

Παιδια σας ευχαριστω μεσα απ την καρδια μου για τα υπεροχα σας λογια...
Το πλοιο ειναι πανεμορφο και εντυπωσιακο.

Την ωρα που μανουβραρε εφευγε εκεινη τη στιγμη το Highspeed 5.
Το Highspeed 5 κορναρε στο Speedrunner III αλλα εκεινο δεν ανταποδωσε...Ουτε κορναρε σε κανενα αλλο ουτε στα φαναρια.
Το μονο καλο ηταν οτι μας χαιρετουσε το πληρωμα στη γεφυρα ενω ημασταν στο κοκκινο εγω ο Θανος και ο Φωτης (vortigern , dokimakos 21) :Very Happy: Εννοειται οτι ανταποδωσαμε... :Very Happy:

----------


## sea world

MALISTA!! S'EYXARISTOYME POLY Leonida!

----------


## leonidas

Ελπιζω να μην πειραζει να βαλω μια τελευταια...(μην μπουκωνουμε και το φορουμ  :Razz: )


Πριν μπει στην μπουκα του Πειραια 

*SPEEDRUNNER III*

DSCN2491.jpg


(τελος γιατι ανυπακουσαμε στην εντολη του κυριου Συλβεστρου... :Razz: )

----------


## dokimakos21

> Ευχαριστούμε πολύ dokimakos21, καμία με τα δυο αδέλφια μαζί δεν έβγαλες???


 
δυστυχως οχι φιλε μου...!!ο vortigen σιγουρα 8α τα εβγαλε αλλα 8α τις δουμε την παρασκευη που παει σιφνο...!!Εγω αυτο που σου υποσχομαι ειναι μια φωτο την πεμπτη το πρωι κ με τα 3 μαζι....!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## dokimakos21

κ εγω απο την μερια μου 8α ηθελα να σας εθχαριστησω ολους για τα καλα σας λογια...!!!Καλα ταξιδια στο πλοιο κ στο πληρωμα του...!!Η μονη διαφορα με την αφιξη του 4 εκτος οτι πηγε μεσα στο λιμανι οτι κορναρε..!! :Sad: 
Μαλλον γιατι δεν θπηρχε καποιο πλοιο τισ εταιρειας...!!!

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

> MPRAVO PAIDIA GIA TIS YPEROXES FWTO KAI IDIAITERA ESENA FILE leonida GIA THN PROSDESH TOY!!
> AKOYSTHKAN SFYRIGMATA KALWSORISMATOS APO T'ALLA PLOIA??


Δυστυχώς, κανένας πέριξ του λιμανιού δεν πήρε είδηση ότι έμπαινε στον Πειραιά καινούργιο βαπόρι  :Sad: . Κρίμα! Ευτυχώς που ήταν εκεί τα παιδιά και έκαναν το φωτογραφικό ρεπορτάζ ώστε να δούμε κι εμείς οι υπόλοιποι. Και τους ευχαριστούμε πολύ, φυσικά.

Το Highspeed 5 όντως σφύριξε για καλωσόρισμα αλλά φαίνεται ο διευθυντής της εταιρείας τους είπε να μην ανταποδώσουν σε σφυρίγματα πλοίων του αντιπάλου δέους. Τέλος πάντων, ό,τι έγινε έγινε.

Ας ευχηθούμε καλά ταξίδια στο Speedrunner III και στο πλήρωμά του & πάντα μπονάτσες.

----------


## Leo

Μπορεί να χάλσε η σφυρίχτρα βρε παιδιά!! Απο την άλλη 16.30 δεν είναι σχετικά νωρίς για ξεφάντωμα? Ώρα κοινής ησυχίας...  :Wink:

----------


## gtogias

> Το Highspeed 5 όντως σφύριξε για καλωσόρισμα αλλά φαίνεται ο διευθυντής της εταιρείας τους είπε να μην ανταποδώσουν σε σφυρίγματα πλοίων του αντιπάλου δέους. Τέλος πάντων, ό,τι έγινε έγινε.


Είναι δυνατόν να έγινε κάτι τέτοιο? Αυτά τα σφυρίγματα είναι εθιμοτυπικά. Το γνωρίζεις ή το υποθέτεις?

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Έλα τώρα Leo  :Wink: . Υπάρχει ώρα κοινής ησυχίας όταν μπαίνει καινούργιο βαπόρι στο μεγαλύτερο λιμάνι της χώρας;;;;;; ¶λλωστε κάθε φορά που μπαίνει βαπόρι βγαίνει όλη η Ακτή Μιαούλη σε παράθυρα και μπαλκόνια για να δει και να θαυμάσει! Ξεχνιέται η μέρα που μπήκε π.χ το Νήσος Μύκονος στο λιμάνι ή το Αριάδνη;

Στο φίλο gtogia έχω να πω ότι ακριβώς όπως το λέει αυτά τα σφυρίγματα είναι εθιμοτυπικά. Και το έθιμο είναι πιο ισχυρό και από το νόμο. 

Δεν το ξέρω ότι έτσι έγινε γι' αυτό έγραψα "φαίνεται" , αλλά γνωρίζοντας καταστάσεις και γεγονότα το υποθέτω. Πάντως, πάρα πολύ καλά έκανε ο Πλοίαρχος του HS5 που χαιρέτησε την είσοδο του SRIII έστω και αν δεν έλαβε τη δέουσα απάντηση στο χαιρετισμό του.

----------


## polykas

_Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τον dokimako21 και τον Λεωνίδα για τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες τους..._

----------


## sea world

MIA POLY KALH PAROYSIASH TOY PLOIOY ME BINTEO, EXEI TO *TheSeaNation*


Στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά κατέπλευσε χθες, 30 Ιουνίου 2009, το τρίτο κατά σειρά monohull ταχύπλοο της Aegean Speed Lines, τo Speedrunner IΙΙ. 

Το Speedrunner III κατασκευάστηκε το 1998 στην Ιταλία και έρχεται να συμπληρώσει τον στόλο της Aegean Speed Lines, ο οποίος αποτελείται από τα αδελφά Speedrunner ΙΙ και ΙV.

Με μεταφορική δυνατότητα 800 επιβατών και 170 ΙΧ οχημάτων, το Speedrunner III ταξιδεύει με υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα 34 κόμβων την ώρα, μεταφέροντας σας γρήγορα και με ασφάλεια στον προορισμό σας.



Το Speedrunner III αναμένεται να ξεκινήσει τα πρώτα του δρομολόγια μέσα στο πρώτο δεκαήμερο του Ιουλίου καλύπτοντας τη γραμμή Πειραιάς-Σύρος-Τήνος-Μύκονος, με πρώτη αναχώρηση καθημερινά στις στις 8:00 το πρωί (Παρασκευή 16:30).

----------


## sylver23

Να πω και εγώ ενα μπράβο στα παιδιά που βρέθηκαν εκει.
Εγω με τον Θαναση89 φτάσαμε κάπως καθυστερημένα λόγω κίνησης αλλα δεν πειράζει.
Χαιρετισμός ούτε απο το 4 που ήρθε μετά δεν υπήρξε.Οντως 4.30 είναι ωρα κοινής ησυχίας αλλα μια εξαιρεση δεν βλάπτει.


(Λεονιδα οταν υπάρχει κάτι νέο φυσικά και μαρέσει να βλέπουμε φώτο...
Για τα λοιπα ,πχ τα μηνες ολοκληρους δεμενα στην Ε1 σας είπα να μην δούμε και αλλες :Wink: )

----------


## Thanasis89

Ήμουν κι εγώ εκεί... Μισή ώρα μετά...  :Razz:  Δεν πειράζει Συλβέστρο !  :Razz:

----------


## sylver23

> MIA POLY KALH PAROYSIASH TOY PLOIOY ME BINTEO, EXEI TO *TheSeaNation*



Vortigern -dokimako-leonida να τον ακουτε τον παππου.....the sea nation...και οχι κατι αλλο που λέγατε
 :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Εδώ κολλάει αυτό που λέμε ο παλιός είναι αλλιώς... Έτσι ;  :Very Happy:

----------


## dokimakos21

> Ευχαριστούμε πολύ dokimakos21, καμία με τα δυο αδέλφια μαζί δεν έβγαλες???


Φιλε μου καλημερα ..!!!Οπως σου υποσχεθηκα εχω 2 φωτογραφιες κ με τα τρια μαζι ...!!Οχι ομως κ πολυ καλες...!!

P7022291.JPG

P7022295.JPG

----------


## speedrunner

> Φιλε μου καλημερα ..!!!Οπως σου υποσχεθηκα εχω 2 φωτογραφιες κ με τα τρια μαζι ...!!Οχι ομως κ πολυ καλες...!!
> 
> P7022291.JPG
> 
> P7022295.JPG



Ευχαριστώ πολύυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## leonidas

> Vortigern -dokimako-leonida να τον ακουτε τον παππου.....the sea nation...και οχι κατι αλλο που λέγατε


Οχι θα ηταν το destination... :Razz: 




> Φιλε μου καλημερα ..!!!Οπως σου υποσχεθηκα εχω 2 φωτογραφιες κ με τα τρια μαζι ...!!Οχι ομως κ πολυ καλες...!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47115
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47116


Μπραβο Φωτη...παντου βρισκεσαι... :Razz: 
Α ρε αρχοντιες ο Πειραιας ... :lol:

----------


## plori

Υπάρχουν σκέψεις για πότε περίπου θα βγεί για δρομολόγια το πλοίο; :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Vortigern

Hμουν και εγω στην αφηξη του και το χαρικα πολυ και δν με νοιαζει αν σφυριξε η οχι,το θεμα ειναι οτι το πλοιο ειναι στην Ελλαδα και σε 10 μερες θα βγει στα δρομολογια του.

Παππου (Sylver)Βρες τον κυριο και μαθετου να λεει το σαιτ σωστα δν φταιμε εμεις 2 ατομα αυτο ακουσαμε.

Καλα ταξιδια να εχει φωτο αλλη φορα...

Nα σημειοσο οτι χαρικα που ημουν στο κοκκινο εκεινη την ωρα με τα παιδια Δοκιμακος και Λεωνιδα και τους ευχαριστω για ολα

----------


## DimitrisT

Το πλοίο στον Πειραιά 3/7

----------


## .voyager

Βλέπω πράσινο χρώμα στο πάνω deck;...

----------


## Vortigern

> Βλέπω πράσινο χρώμα στο πάνω deck;...


Nαι τα παραθυρα.
Να πω επισης οτι αυτο εχει λιγο μεγαλυτερη χωριτηκοτητα αλλα δν ξερω ποσο παραπανω απο τα 800

----------


## plori

> Βλέπω πράσινο χρώμα στο πάνω deck;...


Κάπου πρέπει να μπεί και το πράσινο χρώμα γιατί ο ιδιοκτήτης έχει Παναθηναικά φρονήματα!!!! :Razz: :lol:

----------


## naftopoulo

2/7 Πειραιας...

DSC007180.jpg

----------


## Naias II

> Nαι τα παραθυρα.
> Να πω επισης οτι αυτο εχει λιγο μεγαλυτερη χωριτηκοτητα αλλα δν ξερω ποσο παραπανω απο τα 800


Το ΙΙΙ και IV έχουν 800 και το ΙΙ 720. Λες κάποιο άλλο?

----------


## Vortigern

> Το ΙΙΙ και IV έχουν 800 και το ΙΙ 720. Λες κάποιο άλλο?


To III εχει λιγο μεγαλυτερη αλλα δν ξερω ποσο.Προστεθηκαν και αλλα καθισματα και ειναι ελαχιστο διαφορετικο απο το IV μεσα.

----------


## DimitrisT

3/7 το πλοίο στον Πειραιά.
DSCF0873.jpg

DSCF0880.jpg

----------


## jvrou

Πότε ξεκινάει?

----------


## Vortigern

10 Ιουλιου αν ολα πανε καλα....οποτε πριν τις 10 θα κανει λογικα και ενα ταξιδι πιστοποιησης.

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

παιδια το speedrunner iii εχει 37 μεγιστη ετσι δεν ειναι η παει και παραπανω??

----------


## Vortigern

> παιδια το speedrunner iii εχει 37 μεγιστη ετσι δεν ειναι η παει και παραπανω??


 
Στις 1000 στροφες βγαζει και 40

----------


## plori

Την ίδια ακριβώς ταχύτητα έχει και το IV .

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

τα 40 τα έχει σταθερη με επιβάτες??μαλλον οχι ε?

----------


## Vortigern

> τα 40 τα έχει σταθερη με επιβάτες??μαλλον οχι ε?


Δν ξερω ισως το δουμε καποια φορα να πεταει

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

ομορφο πλοιο..καλη αρχη να εχει..αν και προτιμω to highspeed 4+5 της hellenic, που υπερτερουν σε ταχυτητα των νεων speedrunner

----------


## speedrunner

¶νοιξαν τα πλάνα του πλοίου,  15/07 το πρώτο δρομολόγιο. 
Τιμές: Σύρος 39,00 Τήνος 44,00 Μύκονος 48,00

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Speedrunner III*...στο λιμανι του Πειραια 5-7-2009.

iii.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

> ¶νοιξαν τα πλάνα του πλοίου, 15/07 το πρώτο δρομολόγιο. 
> Τιμές: Σύρος 39,00 Τήνος 44,00 Μύκονος 48,00


 
Κ βεβαια εκεινη την μερα 8α παω τηνο κ θα το προτιμησω...!!!!

----------


## leonidas

Οι τιμες του πλοιου απο Πειραια προς...

*Συρος* : 
Οικονομικη , 39.00
Διακεκριμενη (exclusive) , 56.00
Αυτοκινητο , 60.00
Μηχανακι , 18.00

*Τηνος* :
Οικονομικη , 44.00
Διακεκριμενη (exclusive) , 59.00
Αυτοκινητο , 65.00
Μηχανακι , 18.00

*Μυκονος* :
Οικονομικη , 48.00
Διακεκριμενη (exclusive) , 70.00
Αυτοκινητο , 72.00
Μηχανακι , 20.00


Καλη Αρχη  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nikos_V

Καλως ορισε λοιπον και το ΙΙΙ.Αυριο το πρωι ταξιδι πιστοποιησης Συρο-Τηνο-Μυκονο.Καλες θαλασσες στον καπτα Γιωργη και το πληρωμα του!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Wink: Ελπιζω να καταφερω να καλυψω την αφιξη στην Συρο!!!!

----------


## dokimakos21

Παντως σε συγκριση με τις τιμες του highspeed ειναι πιο καλες...!!οχι μεγαλη διαφορα 4ευρω..!!

----------


## plori

> Καλως ορισε λοιπον και το ΙΙΙ.Αυριο το πρωι ταξιδι πιστοποιησης Συρο-Τηνο-Μυκονο.Καλες θαλασσες στον καπτα Γιωργη και το πληρωμα του!!!!!!Ελπιζω να καταφερω να καλυψω την αφιξη στην Συρο!!!!


 Τί ώρα είναι προγραμματισμένο το ταξίδι πιστοποίησης;

----------


## plori

> *Speedrunner III*...στο λιμανι του Πειραια 5-7-2009.


 Πολύ όμορφο πλοίο!!!!!:lol:

----------


## Nikos_V

Γυρω στις 11 η αφιξη στην Συρο.

----------


## plori

Eλπίζω να πάει καλά στην γραμμή του όπως το IV που σχεδόν καθημερινά είναι πρωτόκολο. :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

> Γυρω στις 11 η αφιξη στην Συρο.


 
Λογικα 8α φυγει απο τον πειραια γυρω στις 8 ..Η μετα τισ πρωινες αναχωρισεις...!!!

----------


## Nikos_V

> Eλπίζω να πάει καλά στην γραμμή του όπως το IV που σχεδόν καθημερινά είναι πρωτόκολο.


Και εγω φυσικα αυτο ελπιζω.....και φυσικα εαν ολα πανε καλα να ταξιδευει κοντα μας και τον χειμωνα....!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## plori

Θέλουμε φωτορεπορτάζ εντάξει!!!! απο τα λιμάνια που θα πιάσει.:lol:

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

μια χαρα θα παει το καραβακι!!!το συγκεκριμενο δρομολογιο εχει παντα πολυ κοσμο!!Βεβαια εδv που τα λεμε εχε απεναντι του τα 2 πιο γρηγορα ταχυπλοa highspeed 4 +5..

----------


## plori

> Και εγω φυσικα αυτο ελπιζω.....και φυσικα εαν ολα πανε καλα να ταξιδευει κοντα μας και τον χειμωνα....!!!!!


 Εαν δεν κάνω λάθος το πλάνο λέει δρομολόγια μέχρι 27/9 λές να πάει πιο πίσω;

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

εγώ πιστεύω ότι αυτό περισσότερο εξαρτάται από το αν πάει καλά θα το πλοίο..

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

σορρυ για το λάθος..ενοούσα από το αν θα πάει καλα το πλοίο

----------


## Vortigern

Καλα ταξιδια να εχει.Ισως ξεκινισει και 10/7.
Τρεξτε λοιπον αυριο στο κοκκινο το πρωη γιατι αναχωρουν και τα 3 την ιδια ωρα και θα ειναι η πρωτη και η τελευταια φορα αφου απο 9/7 το 4 θα αναχωρη στις 7.

----------


## Leo

Ελπίζω, αν μου βγεί το πρόγραμμα, να επιστρέψω μαζί του την Κυριακή 12/7.

----------


## speedrunner

> Καλα ταξιδια να εχει.Ισως ξεκινισει και 10/7.
> Τρεξτε λοιπον αυριο στο κοκκινο το πρωη γιατι αναχωρουν και τα 3 την ιδια ωρα και θα ειναι η πρωτη και η τελευταια φορα αφου απο 9/7 το 4 θα αναχωρη στις 7.



Μην φοβάσαι Θάνο και τον Σεπτέμβριο και τα 3 μαζί θα αναχωρούν. :Cool:

----------


## leonidas

Μολις τωρα ξεκινησε απο το λιμανι του Πειραια για το ταξιδι πιστοποιησης.
Η πρωτη προσεγγιση στα λιμανια της Συρου της Τηνου και της Μυκονου.
Καλα ταξιδια !  :Very Happy:

----------


## plori

Καλά του ταξίδια και καλή επιτυχία στην νεα γραμμή της εταιρείας.:lol:

----------


## Leo

Το πλοίο έφθασε στην Σύρο, όπου και φωτογραφήθηκε στην επίσημη πρώτη του στο νησί μας.... Το βράδυ το σχετικό ρεπορτάζ απο τον Νίκο V.

Δεν έχω επίσης καμιά αμφιβολία ότι το μπαλκόνι της Παραγκεριάς στην Τήνο είναι με το χέρι στην σκανδάλη.... :Very Happy:

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Η πρώτη άφιξη του πλοίου στην Τήνο...

----------


## speedrunner

Απο την webcam της Τήνου.

----------


## plori

Aνακοίνωση της εταιρείας: *Ξεκινά δρομολόγια 10/07 το SPEEDRUNNER III* 

Πηγή: http://seapress.gr/asl/view.php?releaseID=17

----------


## Vortigern

> Aνακοίνωση της εταιρείας: *Ξεκινά δρομολόγια 10/07 το SPEEDRUNNER III* 
> 
> Πηγή: http://seapress.gr/asl/view.php?releaseID=17


Ε μα λεω και εγω αποκλειεται να αρχιζε 15....Καλα ταξιδια να εχει το πληρωμα και οι δικοι μας οι Σιφνοι που ειναι σε αυτα!

----------


## Nikos_V

> Το πλοίο έφθασε στην Σύρο, όπου και φωτογραφήθηκε στην επίσημη πρώτη του στο νησί μας.... Το βράδυ το σχετικό ρεπορτάζ απο τον Νίκο V.
> 
> Δεν έχω επίσης καμιά αμφιβολία ότι το μπαλκόνι της Παραγκεριάς στην Τήνο είναι με το χέρι στην σκανδάλη....


Καλησπερα σε ολους.Να λοιπον η πρωτη αφιξη του ΙΙΙ στην πρωτευουσα των Κυκλαδων.Καλα ταξιδια...........

P7070233_resize.JPG

P7070238_resize.JPG

P7070242_resize.JPG

P7070245_resize.JPG

----------


## Nikos_V

Και η συνεχεια ..........για ολο το φορουμ :Very Happy:  :Wink: 


P7070248_resize.JPG

P7070250_resize.JPG

P7070253_resize.JPG

P7070261_resize.JPG

----------


## speedrunner

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις τέλειες φωτογραφίες

----------


## Vortigern

Nικο σε ευχαριστουμε.Νομιζω πως δενει με την ομορφια της Συρου

----------


## kitriani

Εχω την εντύπωση οτι τα λιμάνια μας ομορφαίνουν με τέτοια πλοία.:lol:

----------


## Nikos_V

> Nικο σε ευχαριστουμε.Νομιζω πως δενει με την ομορφια της Συρου


Παρακαλω παιδια και να ειμαστε καλα να υπαρχει και συναχεια...... :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

Noμιζω πως ηρθε η ωρα να αλλαξω το λογοτυπο της υπογραφης μου.Για περιμενται λιγο.Νικο σου κλεβω μια φωτο!Ελπιζω να μη σε πειραζει

----------


## roussosf

> Και η συνεχεια ..........για ολο το φορουμ
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48279
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48280
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48281
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48282


μηπως και ο καπετανιος του ειναι Συριανος?
απο το ρεμετζο αυτο μου φανηκε
μηπως κραταει και απο Βησσα μερια?

----------


## Nikos_V

> μηπως και ο καπετανιος του ειναι Συριανος?
> απο το ρεμετζο αυτο μου φανηκε
> μηπως κραταει και απο Βησσα μερια?


ΣΩΣΤΟΣ............. :Wink:

----------


## leonidas

Συγχαριτηρια Νικο για τις φανταστικες φωτογραφιες του ΙΙΙ απο την φανταστικη Συρο  :Very Happy: 
Αν θες βαλε καμια σε μεγαλυτερη αναλυση για να μπει φοντο επιφανειας εργασιας.
Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ για την ανταποκριση!

----------


## dokimakos21

Μπράβο Νικόλα...!!!Εξαιρετικες φωτογραφιες...!!!Την Κυριακη λοιπον θα εχω την ευκαιρια να το φωτογραφισω στην Τηνο...Και την αλλη Πεμπτη να ταξιδεψω μαζι του...!!!

----------


## roussosf

και η τιμη του εισιτηριου ελαφρως ανταγωνιστικη σε σχεση με τα HS  και ισως και με την αριθμημενη του Ιθακη
η αναχωρηση του καλη  8 00 καθε μερα  μονο τις Παρασκευες νομιζω οτι μια αναχώρηση γυρω στις 17 30 με 18 00 ισως εσπαγε ολα τα κοντερ.......

----------


## dokimakos21

> και η τιμη του εισιτηριου ελαφρως ανταγωνιστικη σε σχεση με τα HS και ισως και με την αριθμημενη του Ιθακη
> η αναχωρηση του καλη 8 00 καθε μερα μονο τις Παρασκευες νομιζω οτι μια αναχώρηση γυρω στις 17 30 με 18 00 ισως εσπαγε ολα τα κοντερ.......


Κοιτα η τιμη για φοιτητικο που κοβω εγω την θεωρω πολυ καλη..!!!33 ευρω...!!Κ γενικα απ οτι παρατηρησα εχει μονο 4 ευρω διαφορα...!!!

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> και η τιμη του εισιτηριου ελαφρως ανταγωνιστικη σε σχεση με τα HS και ισως και με την αριθμημενη του Ιθακη
> η αναχωρηση του καλη 8 00 καθε μερα μονο τις Παρασκευες νομιζω οτι μια αναχώρηση γυρω στις 17 30 με 18 00 ισως εσπαγε ολα τα κοντερ.......


 Ε ειναι ΄λιγο πιο νωρις στις 16.30

----------


## leonidas

Σημερινη αφιξη εξω απο τον Πειραια μετα το ταξιδι πιστοποιησης και την πρωτη προσεγγιση στα νησια *Συρος - Τηνος - Μυκονος* οπου και θα ειναι το καθημερινο του καινουργιο δρομολογιο... :Very Happy: 

DSCN2696.jpg

DSCN2710.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστούμε όλους τους ανταποκριτές γαι το ρεπορταζ του πλοίου δηλαδή Νikos V και leonodas. Στο πλοίο και το πλήρωμα του εύχομαι καλά ταξίδια και καλές δουλειές.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

> Σημερινη αφιξη εξω απο τον Πειραια μετα το ταξιδι πιστοποιησης και την πρωτη προσεγγιση στα νησια *Συρος - Τηνος - Μυκονος* οπου και θα ειναι το καθημερινο του καινουργιο δρομολογιο...
> 
> DSCN2696.jpg
> 
> DSCN2710.jpg


Εχω την εντυπωσει οτι ειναι το 4 και πισω το 3 αφου πρωτο μπηκε το 4 και μετα το 3.Επισης δν βλεπω να πρασηνιζουν τα παραθυρα πανω :Very Happy:

----------


## george123

Στη συνηθισμένη του προβλήτα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Παρα πολυ καλο το φωτορεπορταζ του φιλου Nikos V. κατα την πρωτη προσεγγιση του speedrunner III  στην Συρο!!!

----------


## vinman

> Και η συνεχεια ..........για ολο το φορουμ
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48279
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48280
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48281
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48282


 
...άψογος Νικόλα... :Wink: 
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!
Επίσης και στον Leonidas για το ωραίο ρεπορτάζ!

----------


## leonidas

> Εχω την εντυπωσει οτι ειναι το 4 και πισω το 3 αφου πρωτο μπηκε το 4 και μετα το 3.Επισης δν βλεπω να πρασηνιζουν τα παραθυρα πανω


Θανο ειναι το ΙΙΙ γιατι εκανα ζουμ σε μεγαλυτερη αναλυση και εγραφε ΙΙΙ.Αρα ηταν αυτο το πρωτο  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

> Θανο ειναι το ΙΙΙ γιατι εκανα ζουμ σε μεγαλυτερη αναλυση και εγραφε ΙΙΙ.Αρα ηταν αυτο το πρωτο


Ενταξει δν επιμενω αφου το λες εσυ.! :Razz:

----------


## plori

Νομίζω ότι θα είναι πιο εύκολο για τον επιβάτη μια μεγαλύτερη και πιο ευανάγνωστη γραμματοσειρά στο ΙΙΙ και στο ΙV διότι θα υπάρχει μπέρδεμα στον Πειραιά .

----------


## leonidas

> Ενταξει δν επιμενω αφου το λες εσυ.!


Την βαζω για πειστουμε γιατι οταν το ειπες και εσυ ειπα μαλλον θα εκανα λαθος αλλα το ζουμαρα και... 

DSCN2696.JPG

----------


## sg3

το πλοιο δεν εχει ξεκινησει δρομολογια ακομα?

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> το πλοιο δεν εχει ξεκινησει δρομολογια ακομα?


 Σήμερα αρχιζει .

----------


## leonidas

Σημερα ειναι το πρωτο δρομολογιο του SPEEDRUNNER III στις *16:30* για ΣΥΡΟ, ΜΥΚΟΝΟ, ΤΗΝΟ συμφωνα με το site του ΥΕΝ. :Smile: 

ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ  :Very Happy:

----------


## leonidas

Το πρωτο δρομολογιο του *SPEEDRUNNER III* στα ελληνικα νερα μολις ξεκινησε.
Του ευχομαι ολοψυχα, καλα ταξιδια και καλες θαλασσες!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

Και με κενες θεσεις (πληροφοριες μεχρι πριν 2 ωρες) μονο 253...!!

----------


## leonidas

> Και με κενες θεσεις (πληροφοριες μεχρι πριν 2 ωρες) μονο 253...!!


Αυτα ειναι!
Δηλαδη γυρω στα 500 ατομα ειναι μεσα... :Surprised: 
Μπραβο!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

> Αυτα ειναι!
> Δηλαδη γυρω στα 500 ατομα ειναι μεσα...
> Μπραβο!


 
Καπου στα 600 υπολογιζω εγω τωρα!

----------


## leonidas

> Καπου στα 600 υπολογιζω εγω τωρα!


Σχεδον γεματο !  :Surprised: 
Συμφωνα με το σαιτ της εταιριας, χωραει 730 ατομα ! 
Μεγαλη επιτυχια παντως για πρωτο δρομολογιο και μπραβο του.
Θα σκισει στη γραμμη !
Καλη συνεχεια και καλη αφιξη !  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

> Σχεδον γεματο ! 
> Συμφωνα με το σαιτ της εταιριας, χωραει 730 ατομα ! 
> Μεγαλη επιτυχια παντως για πρωτο δρομολογιο και μπραβο του.
> Θα σκισει στη γραμμη !
> Καλη συνεχεια και καλη αφιξη !


Τωρα το αλλαξανε αυτο αλλα εχω την εντυπωση οτι το συγκεκριμενο χωρουσε κατι παραπανω απο 800

----------


## leonidas

Αφιξη στη Συρο...
Καλως το δεχτηκαμε στο νησι μας !  :Very Happy: 
Συριανοι φιλοι ετοιμαστε τα πυρομαχικα!
Θα ηθελα πολυ να βρισκομουν εκει τωρα να το αποθανατιζα 100 φορες... :Razz: 
Αλλα θα το αποθανατισω και θα το χορτασω τον Αυγουστο στις διακοπες μου!
Λοιπον μιας και δεν ημουν στην πρωτη του αφιξη σε δρομολογιο να μερικες απο την webcam

Video01.jpg

Video02.jpg

Video03.jpg

Video04.jpg

Video05.jpg



Πηγη

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

παιδια παρασκευη μερα αιχμης λογικο να εινaι σχεδον γεματο...αν βλεπατε σε site με δρομολογια πλοιων απο την αρχη της εβδομαδας τα ταχυπλοα highspeed 4,5 ήταν γεματα..στη διαθεσιμότητα εβγαζε κοκκινο...Εγω ευχομαι να παει καλα το πλοιο , απλα πιστευω οτι οποιοδηποτε ταχυπλοο και να εμπαινε στη διαδρομη αυτη τις μερες αιχμης θα ειχε κοσμο...Απλα θεωρω οτι παλι πρωτη επιλογη για τους περισσοτερους επιβατες θα ειναι τα ταχυπλοοα της hellenic.

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

τα οποια κακα τα ψεματα δεν μπορει ευκολα να τα ανταγωνιστει το speedrunner 3 γτ και τα δυο υπερεχουν σε ταχυτητα κατα πολυ του speedrunner και φαινονται και τα 2 σαν νεοτευκτα...και ουσιαστικα ειναι και πιο καινουργια tou speedrunner 3...πχ ετος ναυπηγησης 2000 χαισπιντ 4κ 2005 το χαισπιντ 5 ενω speedrunner 1999

----------


## Leo

> τα οποια κακα τα ψεματα δεν μπορει ευκολα να τα ανταγωνιστει το speedrunner 3 γτ και τα δυο υπερεχουν σε ταχυτητα κατα πολυ του speedrunner και φαινονται και τα 2 σαν νεοτευκτα...και ουσιαστικα ειναι και πιο καινουργια tou speedrunner 3...πχ ετος ναυπηγησης 2000 χαισπιντ 4κ 2005 το χαισπιντ 5 ενω speedrunner 1999


 
Υπερέχει στην τιμή φίλε μου HS4 το speedrunner III και αυτό είναι πολύ σημαντικό απο μόνο του και άκρως δελεαστικό. Έχει επιλέξει ώρα αναχώρησης για επιστροφή,  δυνατή (θα είναι τίγκα) με άφιξη Πειραιά 21:05. Ούτε στις 14.45, ούτε μετα τα μεσάνυχτα που δεν κυκλοφορεί τίποτα. Το 10λεπτο της διαφοράς του στον χρόνο κατά την γνώμη μου δεν συζητείται και είναι άνευ ουσίας.

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

κοιτα αν ηθελαν τα χαισπιντ να τα τρεξουν δεν θα ειχαν μονο 10 λεπτα διαφορα...και επισης αυτοι οι οποιοι εχουν αμαξι δεν τους ενδιαφερει αν θα φτασει στις 9 η στις 1 το ξημερωμα..επι΄σης τα χαισπιντ τοσα χρονια με τετοια μεταμεσονυχτια ωραρια δουλευουν..δεν ειναι ενα καινουργιο φαινομενο η αφιξη σε προχωρημενη ωρα...επισης υπαρχουν και τα ταξι

----------


## Leo

> ..........*επισης υπαρχουν και τα ταξι*


Μην βρεθεiς στην ανάγκη να αναζητήσεις ταξί αυτήν την ώρα στο λιμάνι..... μέχρι να κλάψεις θες... πίκρα  :Sad: . Απο το Δημοτικό θέατρο μετά τις 2 κάτι μπορεί να βρεις. Για να μην παρεξηγούμαστε ταξί έχει στο λιμάνι, μόνο που αυτή την ώρα σε πάνε εκεί που θέλουν αυτοί και όχι έκει που εσυ (ο πελάτης) πας .
Αυτά και κλεινει εδώ το off-topic.

----------


## plori

Σήμερα απο πληρότητες το πλοίο πως πήγε;

----------


## Leo

Σημερινός *απόπλους* από Πειραιά.

----------


## Eng

Τα διδυμακια οταν ειχαν φτασει στον Πειραια..
Στον Vorti η φωτο..

DSC00908.JPG

----------


## Vortigern

> Τα διδυμακια οταν ειχαν φτασει στον Πειραια..
> Στον Vorti η φωτο..
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49000


 
Kαλα ποτε ησουν Αθηνα?Γιατι αν ησουν τις πρωτες μερες που ηρθε και το 3 τοτε μπορω να σου πω οτι η ειμασταν στο λιμανι και οι 2 την ιδια μερα η ειμαστε βλακες (συγνωμμη για την εκφραση) που δν τηλεφωνηθηκαμε!

----------


## Eng

> Kαλα ποτε ησουν Αθηνα?Γιατι αν ησουν τις πρωτες μερες που ηρθε και το 3 τοτε μπορω να σου πω οτι η ειμασταν στο λιμανι και οι 2 την ιδια μερα η ειμαστε βλακες (συγνωμμη για την εκφραση) που δν τηλεφωνηθηκαμε!


Δευτερα 6 Ιουλιου ημουν Αθηνα. Τωρα στην παρατηρηση σου..τη δεχομαι!! Μολις ειδα τα διδυμακια ενας μου ηρθε στο μυαλο..ο παλαβιαρης ο Σιφναιος!! Τωρα αν ηταν εκεινες οι μερες που ηρθε το βαπορι δεν το ξερω σιγουρα γιατι ειχα γυρισει απο ταξιδι.

----------


## Vortigern

> Δευτερα 6 Ιουλιου ημουν Αθηνα. Τωρα στην παρατηρηση σου..τη δεχομαι!! Μολις ειδα τα διδυμακια ενας μου ηρθε στο μυαλο..ο παλαβιαρης ο Σιφναιος!! Τωρα αν ηταν εκεινες οι μερες που ηρθε το βαπορι δεν το ξερω σιγουρα γιατι ειχα γυρισει απο ταξιδι.


Oχι ενταξει 6 Ιουλιου ημουν στο Verycoco...εεεε συγνωμμη στη Σιφνο ενωουσα :Razz:

----------


## polykas

*Στην Τήνο...*

*Copyright Lakis...*

8.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

Σημερινη αφιξη του πλοιου...!!Πρωτες φωτος για την καινουρια μου ψηφιακη..!!Αφιερωμενες στους polyka,leonida,f/b kefalonia,vortigen,tss apollon,leo k ben bruce

P7130008.JPG

P7130009.JPG

P7130010.JPG

----------


## leonidas

:Surprised:  Πανεμορφες ληψεις παιδια...Μραβο Γιωργο και Φωτη  :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

Σημερα ταξιδεψα για πρωτηφορα με το πλοιο απο Πειραια για Τηνο..!!Το πλοιο ειναι πολυ περιποιημενο,το πληρωμα ευγενικοτατο..!!Αυτο που μο εκανε πολυ εντυπωη  σμπεριφορα του στον καιρο..!!Στο Καβο Ντορο σθναντησαμε ενα 6 γεματο κ το πλοιο συμπειφερθηκε αψογα..!!Σε αυτο συνεβαλε βεβαια κ ο πλοιαρχος του πλοιου ο cpt Γιωργος Ευμορφοπουλος,το οποιο υπερευχαριστω για την φιλοξενια του στην γεφυρα του πλοιου....!! :Cool: Η αληθεια ειναι οτι ειναι η πρωη φορα απο τισ τοσες προσπαθειες μου να ανεβω σε γεφυρα ταχυπλοου..!!Φανταστικη εμπειρια..!!Συντομα ενα μινι φωτορεπορταζ απο τους εσωτερικους χωρουσ..!!

----------


## leonidas

> Σημερα ταξιδεψα για πρωτηφορα με το πλοιο απο Πειραια για Τηνο..!!Το πλοιο ειναι πολυ περιποιημενο,το πληρωμα ευγενικοτατο..!!Αυτο που μο εκανε πολυ εντυπωη  σμπεριφορα του στον καιρο..!!Στο Καβο Ντορο σθναντησαμε ενα 6 γεματο κ το πλοιο συμπειφερθηκε αψογα..!!Σε αυτο συνεβαλε βεβαια κ ο πλοιαρχος του πλοιου ο cpt Γιωργος Ευμορφοπουλος,το οποιο υπερευχαριστω για την φιλοξενια του στην γεφυρα του πλοιου....!!Η αληθεια ειναι οτι ειναι η πρωη φορα απο τισ τοσες προσπαθειες μου να ανεβω σε γεφυρα ταχυπλοου..!!Φανταστικη εμπειρια..!!Συντομα ενα μινι φωτορεπορταζ απο τους εσωτερικους χωρουσ..!!


Φωτη περειμενουμε πως και πως για τις φωτογραφιες...
Οσο για την επισκεψη στη γεφυρα, ελπιζω να την επισκεφθω και εγω στο ταξιδι μου απο Συρο για Τηνο... :Very Happy:

----------


## dokimakos21

Λοιπον οπως σας υποσχεθηκα μερικες φτογραφιες απο το πλοιο..!!
*1.Το πρυμιο σαλονι του πλοιου*

P7160002.JPG

*2.Αυτα τα ανετα αεροποτρικα καθισματα υπαρχουν σε ολο το πλοιο*

P7160005.JPG

*3.Απο αυτη την σκαλα μπορουμε να μεταβουμε στο αλλο σαλονι τισ οικονομικης θεσης απο το οποιο εχεισ προσβαη στην γεφυρα αλλα κ 6 η 7 καθισματα πσω ακριβως απο την γεφυρα αλλα κ στην Διακεκριμενη θση*

P7160004.JPG

*4.Τα απονερα του πλοιου λιγο πριν πιασουμε τον Καβο Ντορο*

P7160013.JPG

*5.Κ πλεον οταν εχουμε φταει στην Τηνο*

P7160018.JPG

----------


## leonidas

> Λοιπον οπως σας υποσχεθηκα μερικες φτογραφιες απο το πλοιο..!!
> *1.Το πρυμιο σαλονι του πλοιου*
> 
> P7160002.JPG
> 
> *2.Αυτα τα ανετα αεροποτρικα καθισματα υπαρχουν σε ολο το πλοιο*
> 
> P7160005.JPG
> 
> ...



Φ Α Ν Τ Α Σ Τ Ι Κ Ο !!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy: 
Ευχαριστουμε πααααρα πολυ !!!

ΑΠΟΡΙΕΣ : 
1) γινεται καθ'ολη τη διαρκεια του ταξιδιου να εισαι στο εξωτερικο πρυμνιαιο καταστρωμα...?
2) Στο πρυμνιαιο καταστρωμα ειναι η οικονομικη θεση ή η exclusive...?

----------


## dokimakos21

> Φ Α Ν Τ Α Σ Τ Ι Κ Ο !!!!!!!!!!
> Ευχαριστουμε πααααρα πολυ !!!
> 
> ΑΠΟΡΙΕΣ : 
> 1) γινεται καθ'ολη τη διαρκεια του ταξιδιου να εισαι στο εξωτερικο πρυμνιαιο καταστρεωμα...?
> 2) Στο πρυμνιαιο καταστρωμα ειναι η οικονομικη θεση ή η exclusive...?


Να σε καλα leonida ..!!Οσο για τις αποριες σου:
1)Επιτρεπεται να καθεσαι στο εξωερικο καταστρωμα καθολη την διαρκεια κ καλα για το τσιγαρο..Τα εξωτερικα καταστρωματα ειναι τα εξης:α)αριστερα κ δεξια εξω απο την οικονμικη θεση ενας μικρος χωρος πριν το ρεμετζο ..Εκει υπαρχει κ σκαλα που σε οδηγει στο πανω καταστρωμα πισω απο την διακεκριμενη ..!

----------


## leonidas

> Να σε καλα leonida ..!!Οσο για τις αποριες σου:
> 1)Επιτρεπεται να καθεσαι στο εξωερικο καταστρωμα καθολη την διαρκεια κ καλα για το τσιγαρο..Τα εξωτερικα καταστρωματα ειναι τα εξης:α)αριστερα κ δεξια εξω απο την οικονμικη θεση ενας μικρος χωρος πριν το ρεμετζο ..Εκει υπαρχει κ σκαλα που σε οδηγει στο πανω καταστρωμα πισω απο την διακεκριμενη ..!


Εννοεις εκει στο στρογγυλο ε?

Α και κατι αλλο...
Για την αλλη απορια? :Razz: 
Ξερεις? :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

Στο πρυμνιεο σαλονη ελαχιστες ειναι οι διαφορες με του 4.Μπραβο Δοκιμακο καλο ρεπορταζ αλλα θελουμε φωτο και απο γεφυρα

----------


## plori

Συγνώμη το πλοίο επιβάτες δεν είχε, και τα σαλόνια είναι άδεια;

----------


## sylver23

Μωρε είχε αλλα ο Φωτης πήγε νωρίς...

----------


## dokimakos21

> Στο πρυμνιεο σαλονη ελαχιστες ειναι οι διαφορες με του 4.Μπραβο Δοκιμακο καλο ρεπορταζ αλλα θελουμε φωτο και απο γεφυρα


Δυστυχως Θανο μου απο κει που περιμενεις φωτογραφιες δεν εχω...!!Ενταξει αυτο με αφησαν να ανεβω δεν ηθελα να μπω κ σε τετοιες διαδικασιες...Βεβαια μια ερωτηση δεν θα εβλαπτε ...

Φιλε plori το πλοιο την ωρα που πηγα εγω ηταν αδειο για να μπορεσω να βγαλω τισ φωτο..!!

----------


## plori

Απο πληρότητα πως πάει στην γραμμή;

----------


## dokimakos21

> Απο πληρότητα πως πάει στην γραμμή;


 
Κοιτα εχθες το πρωι να πηρε γυρω στα 200 ατομα μπορει κ παραπανω..!!Τωρα που γυρισα εκτακτως παλι με το πλοιο ηταν ποιο πολλοι...Ακομα μαζι οτι δεν χωρανε οι αλλοι αλλα πιστευω οτι συντομα 8α εχει τρελες πληρωτητες γιατι το αξιζει ...!!

----------


## plori

> ...Ακομα μαζι οτι δεν χωρανε οι αλλοι αλλα πιστευω οτι συντομα 8α εχει τρελες πληρωτητες γιατι το αξιζει ...!!


 Mακάρι γιατί η εταιρεία έκανε πολλή καλές κινήσεις και θα πρέπει να "δουλέψουν" τα πλοία της.

----------


## dokimakos21

> Mακάρι γιατί η εταιρεία έκανε πολλή καλές κινήσεις και θα πρέπει να "δουλέψουν" τα πλοία της.


 
Συμφωνω απολυτα με αυτο που λεσ...!!Μια "μαζεμενη" εταιρια που δεν φοβηθηκε να μπει σε μια γραμμη με τοσο ανταγωνισμο...!!

----------


## Vortigern

Aποτι μπορω να μαθαινω σχεδον καθε μερα το πλοιο γεμιζη τουλαχιστον τις 400-500 θεσεις....σιγα σιγα θα ανεβει πιστευω οπως και το ΣΠ 2

----------


## dokimakos21

> Aποτι μπορω να μαθαινω σχεδον καθε μερα το πλοιο γεμιζη τουλαχιστον τις 400-500 θεσεις....σιγα σιγα θα ανεβει πιστευω οπως και το ΣΠ 2


Σε πληροφορω Θανο οτι το 2 οχι οχι απλα γεμιζει...Ειναι φισκα καθε μερα...!

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Για δείτε λίγο και τις τιμούλες:
Επιβάτης + ΙΧ με το Speedrunner: 39+60= *99* ευρώ
Επιβάτης + ΙΧ με τα Blue Star (αριθμημένη θέση): 30+71= *101* ευρώ.

Συμφέρει δηλ. το ταχύπλοο, όχι μόνο από πλευράς χρόνου αλλά και από οικονομικής πλευράς, αν κάποιος έχει ΙΧ μαζί του. 

Σημείωση: Τα καθίσματα του Speedrunner είναι στάνταρ αριθμημένα. Το Speedrunner κάνει περίπου 40 λεπτά λιγότερη ώρα για να φτάσει. 

Βέβαια η γοητεία του συμβατικού πλοίου είναι άλλη. Να λέμε την αλήθεια. Αλλά αυτό ισχύει μόνο για μας τους καραβολάτρες και όχι για τον πολύ κόσμο που επιζητεί να φτάσει γρήγορα, άνετα και (σχετικά) οικονομικά στα νησιά.

----------


## Leo

Σήμερα ταξίδεψα μαζί του για 25 λεπτά απο την *Σύρο* στην Τήνο. 
Η ώρα άφιξης στην Σύρο είναι 10.50 και αυτό έρχοταν σιγά σιγά (κανονισμός λιμένος Σύρου) από παρά 20. Στην ώρα αποβίβαζε και είχε τελειώσει όλη η διαδικασία στις 11.00 οπότε περιμέναμε και 5 λεπτά φωτογραφίζοντας. 
Στην Σύρο σφύριξε στον Αγιο Δημήτρη και μπαίνοντας μια μαρκά σφυριξιά. Επίσης χαιρέτισε αναχωρόντας με φούλ χαιρετισμό. Αυτό μου άρεσε (θύμιζε Βελαλόπουλο την Τήνο) και έχει όμορφη σφυρίχτρα αντρική θα έλεγα. Ευχαρσιτούμε τον καπτάν Γιώργο που μας θυμίζει τις παλιές καλές μέρες που ξέραμε την ώρα απο το σφύριγμα του πλοίου. Μέσα μου άρεσε πολύ η διαρύθμιση τα μεγάλα παράθυρα και η εν γένει διάταξη! Ωραίο το πρυμιό ανοιχτό κατάστρωμα στο πάνω ντεκ που είναι προσβάσιμο και άνετο. Μην ζητήσετε περισσότερα, αυτά θα τα κάνουν φίλοι με περισσότερο χρόνο και πάθος... :Very Happy: 

Οι μανούβρες στη Σύρο και την Τήνο (ήταν μέσα και το ¶κουα), σβέλτες, ακριβείας και ώριμες. Πλήρωμα ευγενικό και χαμογελαστό. Οι εντυπώσεις μου απο το ολιγόλεπτο ταξίδι πολύ καλές.

----------


## .voyager

Eν πλω στο separation:

IMG_5042.JPG

----------


## dokimakos21

*SPEEDRUNNER III-ΑΦΙΞΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΗΝΟ 21/7/09*

*P7210111.JPG*

Αφιερωμένη στους vortigen,leonida,plori,f/b kefalonia

----------


## .voyager

Tα σπάει η φώτο...
Περιμένω να ταξιδέψω με το πλοίο τέλη Αυγούστου-αρχές Σεπτέμβρη. Για την ώρα ξανάκλεισα με HS γιατί βόλευε περισσότερο η απογευματινή αναχώρηση της Παρασκευής λόγω δουλειάς.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> *SPEEDRUNNER III-ΑΦΙΞΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΗΝΟ 21/7/09*
> 
> *P7210111.JPG*
> 
> Αφιερωμένη στους vortigen,leonida,plori,f/b kefalonia


Αψογη η φωτό όπως κ το πλοίο βέβαια....Ευχαριστούμε!!!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Speedrunner III από μία λίγο διαφορετική γωνία... Στα παιδιά στην Σίφνο !

----------


## .voyager

Θανάση, η γωνία αυτή έχει γίνει δημοσιευθεί 4-5 posts πιο κάτω! :mrgreen:

----------


## Thanasis89

Τι να κάνω ο κακομοίρης που με πρόλαβες ;  :Razz:

----------


## .voyager

Aυτό που απορρέει είναι ότι το πλοίο τα σπάει εν πλω!  :Wink:

----------


## polykas

*Τήνος 22-7-2009.*

*Φτάνοντας από την Σύρο.*

4.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

*Speedrunner III-Αφιξη στην Τηνο 25.07.09*

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

πολυ εντυπωσιακες και οι 2 φωτογραφιες..ευχαριστουμε...

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Σύρος - Τήνος το αυτοκίνητο 20 ευρώ με το Speedrunner III.
Σύρος - Τήνος το αυτοκίνητο 22 ευρώ με το Αίολος Κεντέρης ΙΙ.

Σύρος - Πειραιάς το αυτοκίνητο 60 ευρώ με το Speedrunner III.
Σύρος - Πειραιάς το αυτοκίνητο 71 ευρώ με το Bl. Star Ithaki.

Κάτι μου λέει ότι έχει πολύ σωστή τιμολογιακή πολιτική η Aegean Speed Lines και θα "χτίσει" σύντομα κοινό στη γραμμή. Να μου το θυμηθείτε.

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Διαβαζοντας το καινουργιο τευχος του Εφοπλιστη συναντησα ενα παρα πολυ ενδιαφερον αφιερωμα στο Speedrunner 3...Υπαρχουν γενικες πληροφοριες για το πλοιο, καθως και φωτογραφιες απο τους εξωτερικους και εσωτερικους χωρους...Το συστηνω ανεπιφυλακτα σε ολα τα μελη του φορουμ και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα το απολαυσετε ιδιαιτερα.

----------


## polykas

_Φτάνοντας στην Τήνο..._


P7250019.JPG

----------


## polykas

_Aπό Μύκονο για Τήνο..._

P7220534.JPG

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Φανταστικές λήψεις Γιώργο!!!Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!!*

----------


## cpt babis

Πολυ ωραια η πρωτη,αλλα η δευτερη ειναι ολα τα λεφτα!!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Αναχώρηση του Speedrunner III... Στα πράσινα...  :Wink:  Στον Γιάννη - Nissos Mykonos

----------


## Rocinante

Στην Τηνο απο μια αλλη οπτικη γωνια.
Για τον Polykas.

P8030158.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Speedrunner III*... στο λιμανι της Τηνου 12-8-2009.

DSCN2435.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Οταν η θαλασσα βραζει...
Στους Dokimakos21 και TSS APOLLON

P7290675.JPG

----------


## laz94

:Wink: 


> Οταν η θαλασσα βραζει...
> Στους Dokimakos21 και TSS APOLLON
> 
> P7290675.JPG


Καταπληκτικη φωτογραφία! Μπράβο! :Wink: 
Το πλοίο πιστεύω οτι είναι από τα ομορφότερα ταχύπλοα που έχουμε... :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

> Καταπληκτικη φωτογραφία! Μπράβο!
> Το πλοίο πιστεύω οτι είναι από τα ομορφότερα ταχύπλοα που έχουμε...


Σε ευχαριστω Λαζαρε.
Ναι βρηκα το πλοιο ομορφοτερο απ οτι περιμενα.
Και εχει και Captain που κανει πολυ ομορφες μανουβρες στα δυσκολα της Τηνου.
Βεβαια στα ταχυπλοα εγω προσωπικα ειχα μια αλλη αδυναμια αλλα δυστυχως μας αφησε νωρις  :Sad:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Speedrunner III*... 

DSCN2423.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον φιλο rocinante_

----------


## Rocinante

Ευχαριστω Δασκαλε.

----------


## dokimakos21

> Οταν η θαλασσα βραζει...
> Στους Dokimakos21 και TSS APOLLON
> 
> P7290675.JPG


 
Απιστευτη φωτο...!!Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Αντωνη..!!!

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

πολυ καλες μπραβο

----------


## Rocinante

Περσι ειχε βγει ΑΥΤΗ.
Φετος βγηκε ΑΥΤΗ απο το ιδιο σημειο.


Για τον ιπποτη VORTIGERN.

----------


## Leo

Εύχομαι να το βλέπουμε πολλά χρόνιά, κάθε μέρα στο λιμάνι μας. Αφιρερωμένη στον Καπετάν Γιώργο που με τις σφυριξιές του (μπές-βγές) μας γυρίζει σε άλλες εποχές. Δεν χρειάζεται να κοιτάξουμε ρολόϊ είναι 10:50  :Very Happy: 
Καλά ταξίδια να έχετε...

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ



----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φανταστικη φωτογραφια απο τον φιλο Σκορπιο!

----------


## leonidas

Απιστευτη φωτογραφια φιλε σκορπιε... :Surprised: 

Να που μου λενε συγγενεις μου οτι οταν εχει μποφορ ακουγεται σαν να χτυπαει κατι απο κατω...
Να και η αποδειξη... :Razz:

----------


## dokimakos21

*Speedrunner III-13/08/09 Απο Τηνο για Μυκονο..!!*

*P8130566.JPG*

*Αφιερωμενη στην παρεα της Τηνου...!!*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> *Speedrunner III-13/08/09 Απο Τηνο για Μυκονο..!!*
> 
> *P8130566.JPG*
> 
> *Αφιερωμενη στην παρεα της Τηνου...!!*


Καλως  Ηρθες!  Ευχαριστουμε και περιμενουμε!!!

----------


## polykas

*Στην Τήνο...*


polykas-7..jpg

----------


## polykas

*Και η αναχώρηση...*

polykas-8..jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> *Στην Τήνο...*
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53418





> *Και η αναχώρηση...*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53419


*Υπέροχες και πρωτότυπες λήψεις Γιώργο!!!Συγχαρητήρια!!!!*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Speedrunner III*...Πειραιας 5-7-2009.

DSCN1657.jpg

----------


## φανούλα

Τέλειες φώτο, εξαιρετικός βάπορας!!! Να δούμε πότε θα τον δω κι εγώ από κοντά:???: Θα φύγω από την Τήνο και δεν θα το έχω δει έτσι όπως πάω....

----------


## dokimakos21

SPEEDRUNNER III-Απο Τηνο για Μυκονο..
Αφιερωμενη στην Φανουλα...!! :Razz:

----------


## φανούλα

Τhanks Fotis!!! 5* :Very Happy:  :Wink: !!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> SPEEDRUNNER III-Απο Τηνο για Μυκονο..
> Αφιερωμενη στην Φανουλα...!!


Και πολυ καλλιτεχνικη φωτο απο τον dokimakos21.

----------


## leonidas

> SPEEDRUNNER III-Απο Τηνο για Μυκονο..
> Αφιερωμενη στην Φανουλα...!!


Ωχ, παει να στουκαρει ! :Surprised:  :Razz: 

Οντως πολυ ομορφη Φωτη.
Ευχαριστουμε!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Tο Speedrunner III κάπου στον Σαρωνικό στις 24/7/2009.* 
P7245560.jpg
*Αφιερωμένη στους rocinante,thanasis89,T.S.S APOLLON,polykas,dokimakos21 και φανούλα!*

----------


## Thanasis89

Γιάννη απίστευτη φωτογραφία ! Μπράβο ! Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ !

----------


## dokimakos21

*SPEEDRUNNER III*
*21/08/09 Φτανοντας στην Τηνο με αρκετο αερα....*

*P8180727.JPG*

----------


## laz94

¶φιξη στον Πειραια στις 9/8/2009. Έτοιμο να δέσει.
Για την *φανούλα* που κατάφερε τον στόχο της και της εύχομαι να την δούμε καπετάνισσα σε κάποιο πλοίο :Wink:  (και γιατί όχι στο αγαπημένο της... :Very Happy: )

100_1586.JPG

----------


## φανούλα

> *Tο Speedrunner III κάπου στον Σαρωνικό στις 24/7/2009.* 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53595
> *Αφιερωμένη στους rocinante,thanasis89,T.S.S APOLLON,polykas,dokimakos21 και φανούλα!*





> ¶φιξη στον Πειραια στις 9/8/2009. Έτοιμο να δέσει.
> Για την *φανούλα* που κατάφερε τον στόχο της και της εύχομαι να την δούμε καπετάνισσα σε κάποιο πλοίο (και γιατί όχι στο αγαπημένο της...)
> 
> 100_1586.JPG


Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!! Πανέμορφο σκαρί, καταπληκτικοί φωτογράφοι :Razz:  :Razz: !!

----------


## Leo

Γεια σου και σένα Καπετάν Γιώργο, με το πεντακάθαρο βαπόρι και το ευγενικό πλήρωμα σου, που μας ταξιδεύεις σήμερα με τις μπουνάτσες, καλή άφιξη να έχουμε  :Very Happy: 

P1220343srIII.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Speedrunner III*...
_χαρισμενη στον φιλο Leo_

DSCN2424.jpg

----------


## Leo

Καλησπέρα σας, ήθελα να σας πω ότι το πλοίο παρέχει free internet, καθόλη την διάρκεια του ταξιδιού, στους επιβάτες του, από όπου σας στέλνω και το παρόν μήνυμα. Οι εντυπώσεις μου γενικά από το ταξίδι μου αυτό το σ/κ στην Σύρο πολύ καλές, μακάρι να το έχουμε και τον επόμενο χρόνο.

----------


## Leo

Στον T.S.S. APOLLON, απογευματινή άφιξη στην Σύρο

----------


## kailas

απο σημερα χωρις παραμονη στη μυκονο το speedrunner ιιι. αφιξει στο μεγαλο λιμανη στης 17.30 το απογευμα.

----------


## thanos75

Γιατί αυτή η αλλαγή? :cry: Οι προηγούμενες ώρες επιστροφής ήταν κάτι παραπάνω από τέλειες.  Μέχρι και μονοήμερη εκδρομή στη Σύρο ή στην Τήνο μπορούσες να κάνεις

----------


## plori

> Γιατί αυτή η αλλαγή? :cry: Οι προηγούμενες ώρες επιστροφής ήταν κάτι παραπάνω από τέλειες. Μέχρι και μονοήμερη εκδρομή στη Σύρο ή στην Τήνο μπορούσες να κάνεις


 Η απάντηση είναι εδώ: http://www.aegeanspeedlines.gr/Content/3pop.html?full=true

----------


## roussosf

τσιτα τα γκαζια
αναχωρηση απο Συρο 31/8/2009

----------


## kailas

μηπως γνωριζεται αν το πλοιο εχει καμερες στη πρυμνη για να βλεπει ο καπετανιος απο τη γεφυρα?

----------


## Leo

> μηπως γνωριζεται αν το πλοιο εχει καμερες στη πρυμνη για να βλεπει ο καπετανιος απο τη γεφυρα?


Η απάντηση είναι *εδώ*

----------


## .voyager

Πριν μια εβδομάδα και σήμερα ταξίδεψα με το πλοίο από Πειραιά για Μύκονο κι αντίστροφα, αντίστοιχα, και οι εντυπώσεις ήταν θετικές, με τήρηση ωραρίων, ωραίο ταξίδεμα (άμα δεν κουνά και λίγο δε λέει!), καθαριότητα παντού, μεγάλα παράθυρα και το -μη επιτηδευμένα- ευγενέστερο πλήρωμα που έχω συναντήσει σε πλοίο της ακτοπλοϊας ίσως ποτέ.
Είναι χαρακτηριστικό ότι τα SRs 2-3 μίλια πριν τον Πειραιά κόβουν αισθητότατα ταχύτητα βάσει των κανονισμών για τα ταχύπλοα -λαμβάνει χώρα και σχετική ανακοίνωση, πολύ περισσότερο απ' όσο τα ΗS.
Σαν αρνητικό θα μπορούσε να αναφερθεί το ότι τα καθίσματα δεν είναι ανακλινόμενα, πράγμα που τα καθιστά άβολα κι αυτό σε πολλούς επιβάτες δεν αρέσει και για εμάς το ότι μεγάλο μέρος του ανοιχτού καταστώματος, λογικά για λόγους ασφαλείας, είναι κλειστό, αλλά και πάλι υπάρχει περισσότερος χώρος απ' ότι στα HS.
Του χρόνου θα το προτιμήσω περισσότερο από φέτος (1 φορά Νήσος Χίος, 4 το ΗS4, 1 με AthensAirWays), βολεύουν-δε βολεύουν οι ώρες του την παρέα  :Wink: 


IMG_5669.JPG

IMG_5741.JPG

----------


## kailas

> Πριν μια εβδομάδα και σήμερα ταξίδεψα με το πλοίο από Πειραιά για Μύκονο κι αντίστροφα, αντίστοιχα, και οι εντυπώσεις ήταν θετικές, με τήρηση ωραρίων, ωραίο ταξίδεμα (άμα δεν κουνά και λίγο δε λέει!), καθαριότητα παντού, μεγάλα παράθυρα και το -μη επιτηδευμένα- ευγενέστερο πλήρωμα που έχω συναντήσει σε πλοίο της ακτοπλοϊας ίσως ποτέ.
> Είναι χαρακτηριστικό ότι τα SRs 2-3 μίλια πριν τον Πειραιά κόβουν αισθητότατα ταχύτητα βάσει των κανονισμών για τα ταχύπλοα -λαμβάνει χώρα και σχετική ανακοίνωση, πολύ περισσότερο απ' όσο τα ΗS.
> Σαν αρνητικό θα μπορούσε να αναφερθεί το ότι τα καθίσματα δεν είναι ανακλινόμενα, πράγμα που τα καθιστά άβολα κι αυτό σε πολλούς επιβάτες δεν αρέσει και για εμάς το ότι μεγάλο μέρος του ανοιχτού καταστώματος, λογικά για λόγους ασφαλείας, είναι κλειστό, αλλά και πάλι υπάρχει περισσότερος χώρος απ' ότι στα HS.
> Του χρόνου θα το προτιμήσω περισσότερο από φέτος (1 φορά Νήσος Χίος, 4 το ΗS4, 1 με AthensAirWays), βολεύουν-δε βολεύουν οι ώρες του την παρέα 
> 
> 
> IMG_5669.JPG
> 
> IMG_5741.JPG


φιλε voyager αυτο που λες για την τηρηση ωραριων ειναι οντοσ αληθεια. το πλοιο δεν εχει καθυστερηση ποτε απο θεμα φορτωσης. ακομα και οταν εχει προτοκολο σε επιβατες αλλα και σε γκαραζ το πλοιο φευγει παντα στην ωρα του. και στα ενδιαμεσα στα οποια εχει μικρη παραμονη οτι και αν ειχε να φορτωση εφυγε παντα στην ωρα του. χωρις να ξερω φαινεται οτι το πλοιο εχει καλο υπαρχο και οφειλω να πω ενα μπραβω καθως γνωριζουμε οτι η φορτωση στα ταχυπλοα ειναι μολις μια ωρα και η χωρητικοτητα του speedrunner III ειναι στα 160ιχ.

----------


## Leo

Επειδή συμφωνώ απολύτως με την περιγραφή και την γνώμη του .voyager σε όλα για το πλοίο, είπα να σας δείξω ένα κακοτρβηγμένο βιντεάκι που τυράνησε τον frost. 

Πριν το δείτε έχω να πω ότι το αφιερώνω σε όλο το πλήρωμα του πλοίου αλλά κυρίως στο Καπετάνιο του, γιατί έχει γίνει το ρολόϊ μας με τα σφυρίγματα του και ξυπνά μέσα μας παλίες αξέχαστες στιγμές. Σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ όλους και θέλουμε να μείνετε στην γραμμή μας. 

Τελειώνοντας δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να πω εγώ στον Κώστα ευχαριστώ ή να μου πει εκείνος .... Το βίντεο που τράβηξα ήταν τραγικά κουνημένο και εκείνος έμαθε πάνω σ αυτό να το σταθεροποιεί. Καλή αρχή Κώστα και σ ευχαριστώ για όλα. 

Από το *Speedrunner III* λοιπόν η προσέγγιση του στην Σύρο, αλλά και η άφιξη του στο Νησί.

----------


## Natsios

> Επειδή συμφωνώ απολύτως με την περιγραφή και την γνώμη του .voyager σε όλα για το πλοίο, είπα να σας δείξω ένα κακοτρβηγμένο βιντεάκι που τυράνησε τον frost. 
> 
> Πριν το δείτε έχω να πω ότι το αφιερώνω σε όλο το πλήρωμα του πλοίου αλλά κυρίως στο Καπετάνιο του, γιατί έχει γίνει το ρολόϊ μας με τα σφυρίγματα του και ξυπνά μέσα μας παλίες αξέχαστες στιγμές. Σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ όλους και θέλουμε να μείνετε στην γραμμή μας. 
> 
> Τελειώνοντας δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να πω εγώ στον Κώστα ευχαριστώ ή να μου πει εκείνος .... Το βίντεο που τράβηξα ήταν τραγικά κουνημένο και εκείνος έμαθε πάνω σ αυτό να το σταθεροποιεί. Καλή αρχή Κώστα και σ ευχαριστώ για όλα. 
> 
> Από το *Speedrunner III* λοιπόν η προσέγγιση του στην Σύρο, αλλά και η άφιξη του στο Νησί.


Εξαιρετικο. Συγχαρητηρια και στους δυο

----------


## AegeanIslands

Συγχαρητηρια για την εμπνευσμενη δημιουργια.
Θελουμε κ αλλα γιατι "the more you get the more you want"... :Razz:

----------


## leonidas

> Επειδή συμφωνώ απολύτως με την περιγραφή και την γνώμη του .voyager σε όλα για το πλοίο, είπα να σας δείξω ένα κακοτρβηγμένο βιντεάκι που τυράνησε τον frost. 
> 
> Πριν το δείτε έχω να πω ότι το αφιερώνω σε όλο το πλήρωμα του πλοίου αλλά κυρίως στο Καπετάνιο του, γιατί έχει γίνει το ρολόϊ μας με τα σφυρίγματα του και ξυπνά μέσα μας παλίες αξέχαστες στιγμές. Σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ όλους και θέλουμε να μείνετε στην γραμμή μας. 
> 
> Τελειώνοντας δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να πω εγώ στον Κώστα ευχαριστώ ή να μου πει εκείνος .... Το βίντεο που τράβηξα ήταν τραγικά κουνημένο και εκείνος έμαθε πάνω σ αυτό να το σταθεροποιεί. Καλή αρχή Κώστα και σ ευχαριστώ για όλα. 
> 
> Από το *Speedrunner III* λοιπόν η προσέγγιση του στην Σύρο, αλλά και η άφιξη του στο Νησί.



Καταπληκτικο!

Συγχαριτηρια και στους δυο σας... :Wink: 


DSCN0407.jpg

----------


## plori

Καταπληκτική και γρήγορη μανούβρα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Surprised:  :Very Happy:

----------


## DeepBlue

¶φιξη στην Μύκονο.P9071120.JPG

----------


## .voyager

Πολύ καλό σημείο για φώτος. Από τον ¶γιο Στέφανο;

----------


## DeepBlue

Ακριβώς.Από τις καλύτερες τοποθεσίες :Wink:

----------


## .voyager

Sorry για το off topic, αλλά είναι πραγματικά το καλύτερο σημείο να αποθανατίσεις κατάπλου στη Μύκονο, ειδικά για το SRIII που περνά -ανάλογα τον αέρα- ξυστά από τον ¶γιο Στέφανο. Έχω βγάλει κάμποσες φώτος από εκεί γιατί έχει σπίτι μια φίλη.

----------


## Leo

Σε μια μέρα που θα είχε (υποτίθεται) λιγότερο αέρα το πέτυχα κάτω από το Πασακρωτήρι, ταξιδεύοντας με το HS5 από Τήνο για Σύρο μέσω Μυκόνου (δείτε πόσο κοντά στην Τήνο βρεθήκαμε λόγο φρεσκαδούρας).

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

καλημερα οντως ειναι πολυ κοντα

----------


## diagoras

Speedrunner III στην Τηνο... 
speedrunner 3.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Speedrunner III*... στην Τηνο 15-8-2009.

DSCN2758.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον Ben Bruce._

----------


## Nikos_V

Αφιξη στην Συρο.

P8170225_resize.JPG

----------


## leonidas

Αφιξη στη Συρο ...
Να τα εκατοστησεις φιλε μου Νικο !!!  :Very Happy: 

Για σ'ενα!  :Cool: 

DSCN0532.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Speedrunner III*...στην Τηνο 12-8-2009.

DSCN2431.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους Nikos V και leonidas_.

----------


## leonidas

> *Speedrunner III*...στην Τηνο 12-8-2009.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56566
> _χαρισμενη στους Nikos V και leonidas_.



:shock::shock::shock: Εκεινη την ωρα ημουνα πανω !!! 

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε !

----------


## polykas

_Tήνος  13-9-2009.

Χαρισμένη στον Σκορπιό και τον notia..._

polykas1.jpg

----------


## PAKOSLOKOS

> φιλε voyager αυτο που λες για την τηρηση ωραριων ειναι οντοσ αληθεια. το πλοιο δεν εχει καθυστερηση ποτε απο θεμα φορτωσης. ακομα και οταν εχει προτοκολο σε επιβατες αλλα και σε γκαραζ το πλοιο φευγει παντα στην ωρα του. και στα ενδιαμεσα στα οποια εχει μικρη παραμονη οτι και αν ειχε να φορτωση εφυγε παντα στην ωρα του. χωρις να ξερω φαινεται οτι το πλοιο εχει καλο υπαρχο και οφειλω να πω ενα μπραβω καθως γνωριζουμε οτι η φορτωση στα ταχυπλοα ειναι μολις μια ωρα και η χωρητικοτητα του speedrunner III ειναι στα 160ιχ.


Ο υπαρχος σαφεστατα ειναι  εξαιρετικος και πολλα υποσχομενος.απο οτι γνωριζω ηταν στα μπλου σταρ *αλλα εξω απο την γυαλα*.
ας πουμε κ καμια καλη κουβεντα ωμος και για τους υπολοιπους.αρχιλογιστης .λογιστης σβελτοι κ ευγενικοτατοι ,υποπλοιαρχος λεβεντης με εξαιρετικη ψυχραιμια στην πρυμη ικανος να ανταποκριθει στις μανουβρες με διαβητη και με ταχυτητα ΜΠΟΛΤΟΝ του πλοιαρχου.ολοι αυτοι με την στηριξη του μηχανολογικου τομεα και με την συνδρομη του ξενοδοχειακου μας κανουν να αναπολουμε εποχες Ναιας και Παναγιας Τηνου.μπραβο στην εταιρεια για την επιλογη τους.

----------


## DimitrisT

14/9 άφιξη του Speedrunner III στον Πειραιά.

----------


## cpt babis

SPEEDRUNNER III
DSC00341.JPG
και παλι για ολους τους Συριανους του nautilia.gr και ιδιαιτερα στους Leo και NikosV

----------


## Leo

Ευχαρσιτώ, εγώ τι να σου αφιερώσω cpt babis?? Δεν έχω πάει στο Τσιρίγο... αλλά κάτι άλλο θα βρω  :Wink:

----------


## DimitrisT

11/9 και ώρα 16.30 το Speedrunner III αναχωρεί.

----------


## vinman

Τήνος 19 Σεπτέμβρη!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57575

----------


## kailas

> Ο υπαρχος σαφεστατα ειναι εξαιρετικος και πολλα υποσχομενος.απο οτι γνωριζω ηταν στα μπλου σταρ *αλλα εξω απο την γυαλα*.
> ας πουμε κ καμια καλη κουβεντα ωμος και για τους υπολοιπους.αρχιλογιστης .λογιστης σβελτοι κ ευγενικοτατοι ,υποπλοιαρχος λεβεντης με εξαιρετικη ψυχραιμια στην πρυμη ικανος να ανταποκριθει στις μανουβρες με διαβητη και με ταχυτητα ΜΠΟΛΤΟΝ του πλοιαρχου.ολοι αυτοι με την στηριξη του μηχανολογικου τομεα και με την συνδρομη του ξενοδοχειακου μας κανουν να αναπολουμε εποχες Ναιας και Παναγιας Τηνου.μπραβο στην εταιρεια για την επιλογη τους.


 μαλλον δεν εχεις δει τον υπαρχο να κανει ρεμεντζο γι'αυτο...

----------


## PAKOSLOKOS

μα ο υπαρχος πιστευω πως τον εμαθ ε να κανει ρεμετζα.αλλα μην αμφισβητουμε την ικανοτητα αυτου του εξαιρετικου νεαρου

----------


## kailas

> μα ο υπαρχος πιστευω πως τον εμαθ ε να κανει ρεμετζα.αλλα μην αμφισβητουμε την ικανοτητα αυτου του εξαιρετικου νεαρου


 φυσικα και δεν αμφισβητω κατι αλλα με οποιον δασκαλο καθισεις τετοια γαραμματα θα μαθεις...

----------


## vinman

Αναχώρηση απο Τήνο,Σάββατο 19-09!
Για τον Leo!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57677

----------


## diagoras

Speedrunner iii... Τηνος.Στον φιλο vinman και στον cpt leo 
ταξιδι 139.JPG

----------


## leonidas

SPEEDRUNNER III

SYROS PORT 14/8/09   :Very Happy: 



DSCN1952.jpg

----------


## vinman

Για τον Leonidas και τον diagoras!
Aναχώρηση απο Σύρο,Σάββατο 19 Σεπτέμβρη!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57851

----------


## leonidas

> Για τον Leonidas και τον diagoras!
> Aναχώρηση απο Σύρο,Σάββατο 19 Σεπτέμβρη!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57851



Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Μανο!

SPEEDRUNNER III 

TINOS PORT 12/8/09  :Very Happy: 


DSCN1335.jpg

----------


## vinman

Είσοδος που κόβει την ανάσα...!!!
Τήνος 19-09!
Για όλη την ''καλοκαιρινή παρέα της Τήνου''.... :Wink: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57887

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Speedrunner III*...Τηνος 12-8-2009. 

DSCN2428.jpg 
_χαρισμενη στον φιλο vinman._

----------


## Nikos_V

Το Speedrunner III εν πλω για τους TSS APOLLON,vinman,Λεωνιδα,Νοτια,Λακη,polyka,dokimako,  roussos f,rocinante,Leo..........


P8130318_resize.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Το Speedrunner III εν πλω για τους TSS APOLLON,vinman,Λεωνιδα,Νοτια,Λακη,polyka,dokimako,  roussos f,rocinante,Leo..........
> 
> 
> P8130318_resize.JPG


Φιλε Nikos_V ευχαριστω για την καταπληκτικη φωτογραφια σου και ανταποδιδω.

DSCN1784.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

Ευχαριστω :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

P8050461.JPG

Για τους Nikos V , roussosf , Leonidas , Leo και ολους τους νοτιους γειτονες. :Wink:

----------


## Nikos_V

> P8050461.JPG
> 
> Για τους Nikos V , roussosf , Leonidas , Leo και ολους τους νοτιους γειτονες.


Rocinante ευχαριστω πολυ!!Πολυ ομορφη η φωτο οπως και το ΣΡΙΙΙ :Wink:

----------


## diagoras

Speedrunner iii Tηνος.Για τους φιλους vinman,rocinate,tss apollon,nikos_v 
ταξιδι 139.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

> Speedrunner iii Tηνος.Για τους φιλους vinman,rocinate,tss apollon,nikos_v


Φιλε diagoras σε ευχαριστω και για αυτη αλλα και για ολες τις φωτογραφιες που ανεβασες απο το νησι μου.
Να σε καλα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Speedrunner iii Tηνος.Για τους φιλους vinman,rocinate,tss apollon,nikos_v 
> ταξιδι 139.JPG


_Ευχαριστω και ανταποδιδω._
*Speedrunner III*...Τηνος 12-8-2009.


DSCN2438.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Speedrunner iii 7-9-2009 στην Τηνο.Στους φιλους tss apollon,rocinate,nikos_v 
ταξιδι 257.JPG

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ



----------


## Leo

Μέλος του ναυτιλία που ταξίδευε προς Πειραιά, σήμερα το πρωί, νότια της Σύρου μέχρι την Τζιά μου είπε ότι "τις αρπάξανε"  :Very Happy:  από ένα 7άρι γεμάτο, άρα ο κάπτεν επέλεξε ασφαλή πλεύση κι ας άργησε. Κρίμα που δνε είμουνα στο χωρίο μου....

----------


## opelmanos

Στην Μύκονο χτές το πρωί.Η φωτό είναι τραβηγμένη απ'το Ν.ΧΙΟΣ που ταξίδεψα για ΤΗΝΟ


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58306

----------


## Leo

Ααααα φίλε Μανώλη, να περιμένουμε δηλαδή εκπλήξεις τις επόμενες μέρες....  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nikos_V

> 


Να λοιπον το Speedrunner III αναμεσα στο Γαιδαρο και το Ασπρονησι σημερα το πρωι.Ιδιαιτερα για τον Σκορπιο!! :Wink: 

P9270058_resize.JPG

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση να εισαι καλα

----------


## vinman

Με ''όλον το δρόμο'' το απόγευμα της Παρασκευής 25-09!
Για τους φίλους Nikos V,Rocinante,diagoras,opelmanos,TSS APOLLON και ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58414

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Με ''όλον το δρόμο'' το απόγευμα της Παρασκευής 25-09!
> Για τους φίλους Nikos V,Rocinante,diagoras,opelmanos,TSS APOLLON και ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58414


Σε ευχαριστω φιλε vinman και ανταποδιδω.
*Speedrunner III*...Τηνος12-8-2009. 
DSCN2429.jpg

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ



----------


## Rocinante

Φιλε Μανωλη και εγω ευχαριστω και ανταποδιδω.

P7280544.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

> Με ''όλον το δρόμο'' το απόγευμα της Παρασκευής 25-09!
> Για τους φίλους Nikos V,Rocinante,diagoras,opelmanos,TSS APOLLON και ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58414


Σε ευχαριστώ Αντώνη.Το νησί σας πάντως είναι υπέροχο και φιλόξενο που το επισκέυθηκα χτές για 11 φορά. :Razz:

----------


## diagoras

Speedrunner iii Tηνος 7-9-2009 
ταξιδι 260.JPG 
Στους φιλους vinman,tss apollon,nikos_v,rocinate

----------


## Rocinante

> Speedrunner iii Tηνος 7-9-2009 
> Στους φιλους vinman,tss apollon,nikos_v,rocinate


Σ ευχαριστω φιλε diagoras.
Βλεπω με χαρα οτι την παραμονη σου στην Τηνο την καταφχαριστηθηκες :Wink:

----------


## diagoras

Δεν εχω παραπονο φιλε ροσι.Μετα το ταμα αυτος ηταν ο σκοπος της επισκεψης :Razz:

----------


## Leo

> Δεν εχω παραπονο φιλε ροσι.Μετα το ταμα αυτος ηταν ο σκοπος της επισκεψης


Ανεξάρτητα από τον σκοπό φέτος, να πας και του χρόνου για να το χαρείς ακόμη περισσότερο.

----------


## diagoras

Αυτο εννοειται καπταιν.Καθε χρονο παω.Συγνωμη για το off :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

> Ανεξάρτητα από τον σκοπό φέτος, να πας και του χρόνου για να το χαρείς ακόμη περισσότερο.


Και αμα ειμαστε και εμεις κατω την ιδια εποχη θα σου μεινει αξεχαστο.
Και αυτο βεβαια αφορα και οποιοδοιποτε αλλο μελος του Nautilia.gr.
Αλλοστε ειχαμε και το φετινο παραδειγμα με καποιους αγαπητους φιλους που μας επισκευτηκαν :Wink:

----------


## vinman

Παρασκευή 25 Σεπτέμβρη!
Για τους φίλους Leo,Rocinante,Leonidas,diagoras και TSS APOLLON!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58504

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Παρασκευή 25 Σεπτέμβρη!
> Για τους φίλους Leo,Rocinante,Leonidas,diagoras και TSS APOLLON!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58504


Σε ευαχριστω πολλι φιλε vinamn ..αν και δεν τιν αφιαιροσες σε εμενα ειναι τελια!!

----------


## diagoras

> Παρασκευή 25 Σεπτέμβρη!
> Για τους φίλους Leo,Rocinante,Leonidas,diagoras και TSS APOLLON!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58504


Φιλε Μανωλη καταπληκτικη η φωτογραφια σου.Να σαι καλα.Η επομενη για σενα και για τους φιλτατους leo,rocinate,tss apollon,nikos_v 
ταξιδι 294.JPG

----------


## leonidas

SPEEDRUNNER III

SYROS  3/8/09   :Very Happy: 

πλωρη για Τηνο...


DSCN0588.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

> Με ''όλον το δρόμο'' το απόγευμα της Παρασκευής 25-09!
> Για τους φίλους Nikos V,Rocinante,diagoras,opelmanos,TSS APOLLON και ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58414


Ευχαριστω!!Και εγω με την σειρα μου για ολους τους παραπανω.

P7210191_resize.JPG

----------


## diagoras

> Ευχαριστω!!Και εγω με την σειρα μου για ολους τους παραπανω.
> 
> P7210191_resize.JPG


 Καταπληκτικη!!!Υπεροχα χρωματα και το πλοιο σε ολο του το μεγαλειο.Ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση

----------


## plori

Έχω την εντύπωση οτι είναι ενα απο τα ποιό πολύφωτογραφημένα πλοία στο φόρουμ.Συνεχίστε να φωτογραφίζεται το αξίζει!!!!!

----------


## vinman

*Για τον ''πάντα σε ετοιμότητα'' Νίκο (Nikos V)..*
*Nικόλα συνέχισε να μας ''μαγεύεις'' απο την όμορφη Σύρο..!!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58879

----------


## diagoras

Και εσυ Μανωλη συνεχισε να μας τρελαινεις απ ολο το Αιγαιο.Φανταστικη ληψη.

----------


## Nikos_V

> *Για τον ''πάντα σε ετοιμότητα'' Νίκο (Nikos V)..*
> *Nικόλα συνέχισε να μας ''μαγεύεις'' απο την όμορφη Σύρο..!!!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58879


Ευχαριστω πολυ Μανο για σενα....

P9200159_resize.JPG

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Speedrunner III εν πλω λίγο πριν το Σούνιο στις 24/7/2009....φωτογραφία από το Λατώ...*
*Για τους φίλους Nikos V,Rocinante,vinman,TSS APOLLON και ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ.*
P7245574.JPG

----------


## vinman

*Σε ευχαριστώ Γιάννη!!
Για σένα αλλά και για τους φίλους Nikos V,diagoras,TSS APOLLON και φυσικά τον Rocinante η παρακάτω φωτογραφία απο το Ιεράπετρα!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59159

----------


## Leo

Δεν έχω εγώ, έχει όμως ο γνωστός Συριανός καραβολάτρης (θα τθς δείτες σύντομα), φωτογραφίες από μανούβρα αριστερής στροφής  (λόγω Νοτιά)στον κατάπλου στη Σύρο. Την είδα όμως ζωντανή χθές και θα σας πω μόνο αυτό. Ο καπετάν Γιώργος και το team του είναι όλα τα λεφτά. 

Είναι " άρχοντας "!!! Βαρύς τίτλος για ένα τόσο νέο καπετάνιο, όμως το λέω γαιτί τον έχω παρακολουθήσει, στην Τήνο και εδώ με αποκορύφωμα το χθεσινό πρωϊνό κατάπλου και απόπλου. Το ΄χει, το κατέχει.... 
Το να πηγαίνεις το βαπόρι εκεί που καλεί η καδένα με το πλάϊ χωρίς να το αφίνεις να σου το ορθοπλωρίζει ο καιρός, δεν είναι μαγκιά, αλλά βαθυά γνώση και ατήληψη αυτού που κάνεις. Κάτι τελευταίο και κλείνω... Όταν με το πέρας της περιστροφής οί καταπέλτες είναι πάνω στον ντόκο και το πλοίο σταματημένο, θυμίζει άλλες εποχές... Αυτό επειδή τους καπεταναίους πρέπει να τους χειροκροτούμε κάπου κάπου και να μην τους πυροβολούμε μόνο στις άτυχες στιγμές τους.

----------


## kailas

διανυκτερευση σημερα το βραδυ στην ομορφη Συρο εχει το speedrunner III λογο εκλογων.

----------


## leonidas

> διανυκτερευση σημερα το βραδυ στην ομορφη Συρο εχει το speedrunner III λογο εκλογων.


Δεν ειναι λογω εκλογων!
Συμφωνα με το site της εταιριας καθε Σαββατο βραδυ απο 28/9/09 εως και 15/10/09 θα διανυκτερευει στη Συρο και το επομενο πρωι θα συνεχιζει το δεομολογιο του προς Μυκονο - Τηνο - Συρο και Πειραια. :Wink: 

χωρίς τίτλο.PNG

----------


## kailas

> Δεν ειναι λογω εκλογων!
> Συμφωνα με το site της εταιριας καθε Σαββατο βραδυ απο 28/9/09 εως και 15/10/09 θα διανυκτερευει στη Συρο και το επομενο πρωι θα συνεχιζει το δεομολογιο του προς Μυκονο - Τηνο - Συρο και Πειραια.
> 
> χωρίς τίτλο.PNG


 ευχαριστω για τι διορθωση φιλε leonidas. νομιζα οτι γινεται για τις εκλογες. παντος αυτο το σεναριο συνφερει το καπετανιο για το λογο του οτι θα παει σπιτι του αφου ειναι απο τι Συρο.

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

ευχαριστουμε γιατην αφιερωση Nissos Mykonos

----------


## Leo

Και για του λόγου το αληθές σήμερα κάνει παρεούλα με τον Αίολο Κεντέρη Ι, την Αρτέμιδα και σε λίγο και με το highspeed 1. Λεωνίδα.... for you  :Very Happy: 

P1240277.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Speedrunner III*...Τηνος12-8-2009.

DSCN2436.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους Leo,vinman,Nissos Mykonos, ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,Kailas_.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Φίλοι μου vinman και T.S.S APOLLON οι φωτογραφίες είναι τόσο διαφορετικές(από άποψη του τοπίου) αλλά συνάμα και πολύ όμορφες!!!!*
*Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!!!!*

----------


## Nikos_V

> Και για του λόγου το αληθές σήμερα κάνει παρεούλα με τον Αίολο Κεντέρη Ι, την Αρτέμιδαλ και σε λίγο και με το highspeed 1. Λεωνίδα.... for you 
> 
> P1240277.JPG


0 καπτεν απο την μια γωνια εγω απο την αλλη......

PA030255_resize.JPG
Για τους leonidas,Nissos Mykonos,vinman,laz94,rocinante,TSS APOLLON,dokimako......

----------


## laz94

> 0 καπτεν απο την μια γωνια εγω απο την αλλη......
> 
> PA030255_resize.JPG
> Για τους leonidas,Nissos Mykonos,vinman,laz94,rocinante,TSS APOLLON,dokimako......


Και μια πολύ όμορφη "αφ' υψηλού" :Very Happy:  φωτογραφία!!!
Να 'σαι καλά Νίκο!
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!!!

----------


## Trakman

vinman, Nissos Mykonos, Leo, T.S.S. APOLLON, Nikos V, μας χαρίζετε καταπληκτικές εικόνες!!!! Να'στε καλά όλοι!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> vinman, Nissos Mykonos, Leo, T.S.S. APOLLON, Nikos V, μας χαρίζετε καταπληκτικές εικόνες!!!! Να'στε καλά όλοι!!!


_Χαρισμενη στον φιλο Trakman_
*Speedrunner III* ... Τηνος 12-8-2009.

DSCN2439.jpg

----------


## leonidas

> Και για του λόγου το αληθές σήμερα κάνει παρεούλα με τον Αίολο Κεντέρη Ι, την Αρτέμιδα και σε λίγο και με το highspeed 1. *Λεωνίδα*.... for you 
> 
> P1240277.JPG





> 0 καπτεν απο την μια γωνια εγω απο την αλλη......
> 
> PA030255_resize.JPG
> Για τους *leonidas*,Nissos Mykonos,vinman,laz94,rocinante,TSS APOLLON,dokimako......



Σας ευχαριστω με ολη μου την καρδια καλοι μου συριανοι φιλοι !  :Very Happy: 
  Ειμαι χαρουμενος που σας εχω γνωρισει και τους 2,
 αλλα και για τις ομορφες στιγμες που περασαμε μαζι στο νησι φετος.
  Ειμαι τυχερος που μου αφιερωνονται καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες σαν τις δικες σας,
 που αξιζουν πραγματικα συγχαριτηρια !

Η παρακατω φωτογραφια αφιερωμενη εξαιρετικα για εσας *Λεοναρδο* και *Νικο* !
Το SPEEDRUNNER III στην λατρεμενη μου *Σύρο* που ξερετε ποσο πολυ την αγαπαω... :Wink: 


DSCN0576.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Ευχαριστω ολους σας για τις αφιερωσεις σας.Να στε καλα και θα ανταποδωσω συντομα

----------


## Nikos_V

> Σας ευχαριστω με ολη μου την καρδια καλοι μου συριανοι φιλοι ! 
>   Ειμαι χαρουμενος που σας εχω γνωρισει και τους 2,
>  αλλα και για τις ομορφες στιγμες που περασαμε μαζι στο νησι φετος.
>   Ειμαι τυχερος που μου αφιερωνονται καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες σαν τις δικες σας,
>  που αξιζουν πραγματικα συγχαριτηρια !
> 
> Η παρακατω φωτογραφια αφιερωμενη εξαιρετικα για εσας *Λεοναρδο* και *Νικο* !
> Το SPEEDRUNNER III στην λατρεμενη μου *Σύρο* που ξερετε ποσο πολυ την αγαπαω...
> 
> ...


Λεωνιδα σε ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ!!!!Κανε λιγο υπομονη υπαρχει υλικο για την συνεχεια :Wink: 

PA030198_resize.JPG

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Mετά τον καταιγισμό φωτογραφιών από τους φίλους NikosV,Leonidas και T.S.S APOLLON.Θα ήθελα να προσθέσω και εγώ μία φωτογραφία,η οποία αφιερώνεται στους Nikos V(ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!!),Leo,Leonidas,vinman,Trakman,T.S.S APOLLON,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,laz94 και diagoras...*

*Speedrunner III εν πλω...φωτογραφία από τo Λατώ!*
P7245578.JPG

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ



----------


## Leo

Ο Σκορπιός έβγαλε το κεντρί του...  :Very Happy: . Φανταστική αυτό σου λέω μόνο... :Wink:

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

ευχαριστω φιλε Λeo νασαι καλα

----------


## .voyager

Είναι το πλοίο με τις περισσότερες και καλύτερες φωτογραφίες στο thread του για αυτή τη σεζόν!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Μία ακόμα φωτογραφία του όμορφου ταχύπλοου στον Σαρωνικό για τον φίλο ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟ,τον οποίο ευχαριστώ πολύ για την υπέροχη φωτογραφία που μου αφιέρωσε και για τον φίλο Voyager...*

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

ευχαριστω και εγω με την σειρα μου

----------


## laz94

> *Mετά τον καταιγισμό φωτογραφιών από τους φίλους NikosV,Leonidas και T.S.S APOLLON.Θα ήθελα να προσθέσω και εγώ μία φωτογραφία,η οποία αφιερώνεται στους Nikos V(ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!!),Leo,Leonidas,vinman,Trakman,T.S.S APOLLON,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,laz94 και diagoras...*
> 
> *Speedrunner III εν πλω...φωτογραφία από τo Λατώ!*
> P7245578.JPG


 
Γιάννη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση και την όμορφη φωτογταφία!
Να 'σαι καλά! :Wink:

----------


## Nikos_V

> Δεν έχω εγώ, έχει όμως ο γνωστός Συριανός καραβολάτρης (θα τθς δείτες σύντομα), φωτογραφίες από μανούβρα αριστερής στροφής  (λόγω Νοτιά)στον κατάπλου στη Σύρο. Την είδα όμως ζωντανή χθές και θα σας πω μόνο αυτό. Ο καπετάν Γιώργος και το team του είναι όλα τα λεφτά. 
> 
> Είναι " άρχοντας "!!! Βαρύς τίτλος για ένα τόσο νέο καπετάνιο, όμως το λέω γαιτί τον έχω παρακολουθήσει, στην Τήνο και εδώ με αποκορύφωμα το χθεσινό πρωϊνό κατάπλου και απόπλου. Το ΄χει, το κατέχει.... 
> Το να πηγαίνεις το βαπόρι εκεί που καλεί η καδένα με το πλάϊ χωρίς να το αφίνεις να σου το ορθοπλωρίζει ο καιρός, δεν είναι μαγκιά, αλλά βαθυά γνώση και ατήληψη αυτού που κάνεις. Κάτι τελευταίο και κλείνω... Όταν με το πέρας της περιστροφής οί καταπέλτες είναι πάνω στον ντόκο και το πλοίο σταματημένο, θυμίζει άλλες εποχές... Αυτό επειδή τους καπεταναίους πρέπει να τους χειροκροτούμε κάπου κάπου και να μην τους πυροβολούμε μόνο στις άτυχες στιγμές τους.


Πολυ ομορφα τα λογια του καπτεν Leo!!!Για τον καπτεν Λεο λοιπον και για τον καπτεν που σημερα το πρωι μας εσφηξε το χερι!!!!!!Μια μαγικη αριστερη και λεω μια γιατι ακολουθει και αλλη.Σαββατο 03/10/09.

PA030192_resize.JPG

PA030200_resize.JPG

PA030203_resize.JPG

PA030205_resize.JPG

----------


## Nikos_V

Και τωρα η συνεχεια......

PA030206_resize.JPG

PA030208_resize.JPG

PA030212_resize.JPG
Δεν νομιζω να χρειαζονται σχολια.Ασκησεις ακριβειας :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## vinman

*Νικόλα,εξαιρετικός όπως πάντα!!
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις όμορφες και κατατοπιστικές φωτογραφίες σου!!
Αφιερωμένη σε σένα μία είσοδο στο λιμάνι της Τήνου!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59378

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> Και τωρα η συνεχεια......
> 
> PA030206_resize.JPG
> 
> PA030208_resize.JPG
> 
> PA030212_resize.JPG
> Δεν νομιζω να χρειαζονται σχολια.Ασκησεις ακριβειας


ΤΡOMERES ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ!!!!!!
ΚΑΛΕ???ΤΟ ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΕΜΕΝΟ ΕΤΣΙ??? :Confused: ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΣΥΡΟΥ ΣΕ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΘΕΣΗ!!
ΜΗΠΩΣ ΕΤΟΙΜΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΣΙΓΑ-ΣΙΓΑ?? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## polykas

_Aυτές είναι ασκήσεις ακριβείας φίλε Νίκο ανάμεσα σε Πόπη και Λευτέρη._.. :Very Happy: 



polykas 10..jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> _Aυτές είναι ασκήσεις ακριβείας φίλε Νίκο ανάμεσα σε Πόπη και Λευτέρη._..


 Φανταστικη. Πολυ θα ηθελα να ημουν πανω στο Λευτερη..

----------


## vinman

*¶φιξη στην Τήνο!*
*Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Rocinante,Nikos_V,Leo,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,Polykas,Leonidas και TSS APOLLON!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59487

----------


## Nikos_V

> *¶φιξη στην Τήνο!*
> *Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Rocinante,Nikos_V,Leo,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,Polykas,Leonidas και TSS APOLLON!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59487


Ευχαριστω vinman και ανταποδιδω με την ξεκουραση του SRIII 04/10/09.

PA040066_resize.JPG

----------


## roussosf

και μια αλλη φωτο στο ιδιο σημειο την ιδια περιπου ωρα αλλα απο αλλη πλευρα

DSC01882.JPG

----------


## roussosf

> Και τωρα η συνεχεια......
> 
> PA030206_resize.JPG
> 
> PA030208_resize.JPG
> 
> PA030212_resize.JPG
> Δεν νομιζω να χρειαζονται σχολια.Ασκησεις ακριβειας


για να γινουν αυτες οι ασκησεις ακριβείας εχουμε τρεις παραγοντες και μιας που το συγκεκριμενο σκαρι ειναι ιταλικο θα χρησιμοποιησω ορολογιες της Formula 1
1o το μονοθεσιο 
ολοι οι καραβολατρες γνωριζουμε το speedrunerIII

2o η μηχανη 
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...1&d=1254840337
και 
3ο ο πιλοτος
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...1&d=1254840337
εγω λεω οτι ειναι ο Σουμαχερ των ελληνικων ταχυπλοων

----------


## BULKERMAN

> για να γινουν αυτες οι ασκησεις ακριβείας εχουμε τρεις παραγοντες και μιας που το συγκεκριμενο σκαρι ειναι ιταλικο θα χρησιμοποιησω ορολογιες της Formula 1
> 1o το μονοθεσιο 
> ολοι οι καραβολατρες γνωριζουμε το speedrunerIII
> 
> 2o η μηχανη 
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...1&d=1254840337
> και 
> 3ο ο πιλοτος
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...1&d=1254840337
> εγω λεω οτι ειναι ο Σουμαχερ των ελληνικων ταχυπλοων


 ..................

----------


## Leo

> _Aυτές είναι ασκήσεις ακριβείας φίλε Νίκο ανάμεσα σε Πόπη και Λευτέρη._..
> 
> ...............


Επειδή σχολίασα μανούβρες στην Σύρο, αυτή η φωτογραφία του Γιώργου στην Τήνο μιλάει από μόνη της και άρα δεν σχολιάζεται.... παθαίνεις ένα τέτοιο :roll:, λες σκουπιδάκι έχω στα μάτια???? και μετά αυτό :shock:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Speedrunner III εν πλω..Φωτογραφία από το Λατώ..
Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Rocinante,Nikos_V,Leo,vinman,roussosf,Polykas, Leonidas και TSS APOLLON!
*P7245570.JPG

----------


## giorgos....

Speedrunner III. πειραιάς.. 6-10-2009..

PA070019.jpg

----------


## cpt babis

> *Speedrunner III εν πλω..Φωτογραφία από το Λατώ..*
> *Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Rocinante,Nikos_V,Leo,vinman,roussosf,Polykas, Leonidas και TSS APOLLON!*
> P7245570.JPG





> Speedrunner III. πειραιάς.. 6-10-2009..
> 
> PA070019.jpg


 Υπεροχες οι φωτο και των δυο σας!!!!

----------


## vinman

*Για τον Γιώργο με την υπέροχη νυχτερινή φωτογραφία και για τον cpt babis με τις ευχές μου για γρήγορη ανάρρωση...!!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59758

----------


## cpt babis

> *Για τον Γιώργο με την υπέροχη νυχτερινή φωτογραφία και για τον cpt babis με τις ευχές μου για γρήγορη ανάρρωση...!!!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59758


 Με αυτη τη φωτογραφια γινομαι περδικι!!!!
Ευχαριστω πολυ Μανο!!!!
Να εισαι καλα!!!

----------


## Nikos_V

Για τους giorgos.... vinman,cpt babis,Nissos Mykonos........

P9250045_resize.JPG

----------


## cpt babis

> Για τους giorgos.... vinman,cpt babis,Nissos Mykonos........
> 
> P9250045_resize.JPG


 Υπεροχη νυχτερινη ληψη!!!!
Να εισαι καλα Νικο!!!!
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------


## diagoras

Καλησπερα.Μετα απο μια μικρη απουσια παλι πισω στο αγαπημενο μου φορουμ.Ευχαριστω ολους τους φιλους για τις αφιερωσεις τους και ανταποδιδω με την παρακατω στους leo,leonidas,rocinate,nissos mykonos,nikos_v 
ταξιδι 295.JPG

----------


## Leo

Για σου Γιάννη Τηνιακέ!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## zozef

εγω πιστευω οτι του Nikos V η νυχτερινη ειναι ολα τα λεφτα

----------


## Leo

> εγω πιστευω οτι του Nikos V η νυχτερινη ειναι ολα τα λεφτα


Εγώ δεν το πιστεύω ότι μας ανακάλυψες επιτέλους, welcome  :Very Happy: !

----------


## roussosf

> Εγώ δεν το πιστεύω ότι μας ανακάλυψες επιτέλους, welcome !


ειναι μεχρι να φαει τη φλασια.........

----------


## Nikos_V

> εγω πιστευω οτι του Nikos V η νυχτερινη ειναι ολα τα λεφτα


Αν σου αρεσε λοιπον zozef να μια ακομη για σενα :Wink: .Καλως ηρθες!!!

PA040001_resize.JPG

----------


## polykas

_Αριστερή στην Τήνο με πολύ μαεστρία από τον Cpt Ευμορφόπουλο._

polykas.jpg

----------


## roussosf

> _Αριστερή στην Τήνο με πολύ μαεστρία από τον Cpt Ευμορφόπουλο._
> 
> polykas.jpg


οπως λεμε οτι το σεντερ φορ το εχει το γκολ
ο οδηγος ραλυ το εχει το αυτοκινητο
ετσι και Cpt Γιωργος το εχει το πλοιο
νομιζω οτι σωστα του εδωσα το χαρακτηρισμο του πιλοτου F1 εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...=59567&page=36
λοιπον καραβολατρες λαβετε θεσεις να αποθανατισετε νεα ρεμετζα

----------


## Leo

Για όσους αγαπούν την Σύρο, ο καπετάν Γιώργος σήμερα ζωγραφίζει καρδούλες  :Very Happy: 

srIII.JPG

----------


## roussosf

> Για όσουν αγαπούν την Σύρο, ο καπετάν Γιώργος σήμερα ζωγραφίζει καρδούλες 
> 
> srIII.JPG


γιατι αραγε?
ο καιρος ηταν κατω
τι ηθελε να μας πει ο ποιητης?

----------


## Leo

17:28 δίπλα στον ντόκο. Για τον Λεωνίδα, μια φρεσκότατη φωτογραφία που μοσχοβολάει Σύρο και αέρα Γαλησσιανό  :Wink: , αφού εκ των πραγμάτων πέρασε (ο τρόπος του λέγειν) και από εκεί σήμερα  :Very Happy: . Να μη μας λες ότι δνε σε ταξιδεύουμε  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

P1240758.jpg

----------


## cpt babis

Εκπληκτικη καπτεν!!!
Αυτη αφιερωμενη σε εσενα  :Wink: 

DSC00340.JPG

----------


## leonidas

> 17:28 δίπλα στον ντόκο. Για τον Λεωνίδα, μια φρεσκότατη φωτογραφία που μοσχοβολάει Σύρο και αέρα Γαλησσιανό , αφού εκ των πραγμάτων πέρασε (ο τρόπος του λέγειν) και από εκεί σήμερα . Να μη μας λες ότι δνε σε ταξιδεύουμε ...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60819



Το ευχαριστω δεν ειναι τιποτα και το ξερεις...

Για σένα ΛΕΟ !  :Very Happy: 

DSCN1301.jpg

----------


## kailas

Τελευταίο δρομολόγιο αύριο και μετά... ξεκούραση.

----------


## Leo

Να και η ξεκούραση με τα γνωστά χειμερινά κορδελάκια....  :Very Happy:  

P1250135.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Speedrunner III 
¶φιξη στην Τήνο στις 10/10/2009...
Αφιερωμένη στους Leo,TSS APOLLON,polykas και ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ....

*PA108084_521528102009.JPG

----------


## leonidas

SPEEDRUNNER III

SYROS PORT 2/8/09  :Very Happy: 


DSCN0417.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> *Speedrunner III* 
> *¶φιξη στην Τήνο στις 10/10/2009...*
> *Αφιερωμένη στους Leo,TSS APOLLON,polykas και ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ....*
> 
> PA108084_521528102009.JPG


Υπεροχη γωνια ληψης του πλοιου, Φιλε Nissos Mykonos Σε Ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση!

----------


## diagoras

Speedrunner iii tinos port 
ταξιδι 142.JPG

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

Nissos Mykonos ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση πολυ ωραια

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Speedrunner III
¶φιξη στην Τήνο, από άλλη οπτική γωνία....
Αφιερωμένη στους Leonidas,diagoras,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ και TSS APOLLON.*

PA108095_521528102009.JPG

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

ευχαριστουμε...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> *Speedrunner III*
> *¶φιξη στην Τήνο, από άλλη οπτική γωνία....*
> *Αφιερωμένη στους Leonidas,diagoras,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ και TSS APOLLON.*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62848


_Θαυμασια η φωτογραφια σου φιλε Nissos Mykonos, Ευχαριστω και_ _ανταποδιδω._


DSCN2432.jpg

----------


## diagoras

> *Speedrunner III*
> *¶φιξη στην Τήνο, από άλλη οπτική γωνία....*
> *Αφιερωμένη στους Leonidas,diagoras,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ και TSS APOLLON.*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62848


 Σχολια στην γκαλερυ Γιαννη

----------


## leonidas

> *Speedrunner III
> ¶φιξη στην Τήνο, από άλλη οπτική γωνία....
> Αφιερωμένη στους Leonidas,diagoras,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ και TSS APOLLON.*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62848



Σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε Γιαννη!!!  :Very Happy: 
Συντομα θα ανταποδωσω και εγω με ΜΠΑΜ !  :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## nautical96

speedrunner iii...στον Πειραιά 6-11-09
PB060172.JPG
αφιερωμένη στους nissos mykonos,t.s.s apollon,diagoras,cpt babis,leonidas...επίσης στον αγαπητό φίλο cpt Leo για την γιορτή του!!! :Wink:

----------


## cpt babis

> speedrunner iii...στον Πειραιά 6-11-09
> PB060172.JPG
> αφιερωμένη στους nissos mykonos,t.s.s apollon,diagoras,cpt babis,leonidas...επίσης στον αγαπητό φίλο cpt Leo για την γιορτή του!!!


 Να εισαι καλα Μανωη!!!
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!
Υπεροχη!!!

----------


## dokimakos21

*SPEEDRUNNER III....*
*Τήνος 18/8/09 Ετοιμο να σε κοψει στα δυο...*

*P8180733.JPG*

----------


## koukou

PA220063.jpg
Ξεκούραση στο μεγάλο λιμάνι

----------


## DimitrisT

Speedrunner III στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά μια συνεφιαμένη μέρα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Speedrunner III*...Τηνος 15-8-2009.

DSCN2768.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Τηνος 7-9-2009.Χαρισμενη στους tss apollon και vinman 
ταξιδι 257.JPG

----------


## dokimakos21

*Speedunner III-Αφιξη στην Τηνο...*
*Χαρισμενη σε ολη την παρεα των Λουτρων....!!!!!!!*

P7250230.JPG

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

ευχαριστουμε  dokimakos21

----------


## koukou

DSC01026.jpg
Απομακρινόμαστε από την Γυάρο !!!

----------


## Tasos@@@

Στο μεγαλο λιμανι στις 22/11...

----------


## dokimakos21

*SPEEDRUNNER III-ΤΗΝΟΣ 2009*

P8120520.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Speedrunner III*...Πειραιας 22-11-2009.

DSCN0784.jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

> *Speedrunner III*...Πειραιας 22-11-2009.
> 
> DSCN0784.jpg


Φοβερη φωτο φιλε μου!

----------


## Thanasis89

Στον Niko V... Αναχώριση από Τήνο για Μύκονο...

DSC02686.jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Στον Niko V... Αναχώριση από Τήνο για Μύκονο...
> 
> DSC02686.jpg


Το εβγαλε το ντουμανακι του,ε? :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια του Speedrunner III απο τον φιλο Thanasis89.

----------


## Thanasis89

Κάτι έκανε ! Αλλά σαν το Highspeed 4 κανένα !  :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Speedrunner III*... Τηνος 15-8-2009.

DSCN2767.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

*SPEEDRUNNER III-Τήνος 12/8/09*

*P8120519.JPG*

----------


## nkr

Η πλωρη του SPEEDRUNNER III σε στιγμες χαλαρωσης.Αφιερωμενη στους tss apollon,dokimakos,cpt babis,laz 94,cataman,nautical και Εργης.


http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...1&d=1260033269

----------


## ορφεας

Στις 15/03/2010 ξεκινά δρομολόγια το SPEEDRUNER III.

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

> Στις 15/03/2010 ξεκινά δρομολόγια το SPEEDRUNER III.


Το αναφέρει το site της εταιρίας αλλά αν πας να κάνεις κράτηση για 15-3-2010, σου λέει ότι "*Δεν υπάρχουν αναχωρίσεις για το συγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο.Παρακαλώ διαλέξτε διαφορετικό δρομολόγιο ή αλλάξτε την ημερομηνία αναχώρησης"* 
Ούτε στο openseas φαίνεται καταχωρημένο.

----------


## ορφεας

Αυτό γίνεται επειδή η εταιρία δεν έχει ανακοινόσει ακόμη τα δρομολόγιά της!

----------


## dokimakos21

*SPEEDRUNNER III-Τηνος 18/8/09*
*Για την παρεα των Λουτρων...!!*

*P8180734.JPG*

----------


## Melis7

Αχ αυτή η πλώρη. Αφιερωμένη η φώτο στον Tasos@@@

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Αχ αυτή η πλώρη. Αφιερωμένη η φώτο στον Tasos@@@


Βραδιατικο,αντε να κοιμηθεις μετα απο αυτο!.... :Very Happy:

----------


## ορφεας

Μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου στο λιμάνι της Μυκόνου
SPEEDRUNNER III .JPG

----------


## cpt babis

Το Speedrunner III....

DSC00338_66352712010.JPG


Για τους Συριανους της παρεας μας... :Wink:

----------


## plori

Φέτος θα συνεχίσει στην Συροτηνομυκονία. :Confused:

----------


## Nikos_V

> Φέτος θα συνεχίσει στην Συροτηνομυκονία.


Οι τελευταιες πληροφοριες αυτο λενε και φετος Συροτηνομυκονια :Very Happy: 

P9260053.JPG

----------


## diagoras

> Οι τελευταιες πληροφοριες αυτο λενε και φετος Συροτηνομυκονια
> 
> P9260053.JPG


 Τελεια φωτογραφια

----------


## Melis7

> Το Speedrunner III....
> 
> DSC00338_66352712010.JPG
> 
> 
> Για τους Συριανους της παρεας μας...


Ξεπροβάλλει αργά αργά η Ιταλίδα μας για να κάνει τα δικά της στα ανοιχτά......

----------


## Thanasis89

Στον NikoV και Leo...  :Wink: 

DSC02693.jpg

----------


## Melis7

Αχ, όμορφη Ιταλίδα μου.......!!!!!!

----------


## speedrunner

Αναρτήθηκαν και τα δρομολόγια του SR III στο site της εταιρίας και εδώ έχουμε και εκπλήξεις, πρωινό δρομολόγιο για Σύρο - Τήνο - Μύκονο και απογευματινό για Πάρο - Νάξο. :Cool:

----------


## Melis7

Πάντως. η εταιρία μας εκπλήσσει πάντα ευχάριστα από την πρώτη μέρα που ξεκίνησε.....

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

* SpeedrunnerIII*...Τηνος 15-8-2009. 

DSCN2766.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

*Μιας και πλησιαζουν οι μερες...*
*P8180731.JPG*

----------


## Nikos_V

> Στον NikoV και Leo... 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 75027


Ευχαριστω πολυ Θαναση :Cool:

----------


## Melis7

Μας έχει λέιψει αυτό το απέραντο γαλάζιο παρέα με τον υπέροχο ήλιο..... Πλησιάζουν οι μέρες.... Ωραιές οι φώτο σας παιδιά.....

----------


## nissos_mykonos

το SPEEDRUNNER 3 μαζι  με το αδερφακι του στο χειμερινο ξεκουρασμα
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78231

----------


## speedrunner

Προς τα ναυπηγία του Σκαραμαγκά :Confused:  κατευθύνετε αυτή την ώρα το πλοίο για να κάνει και αυτό το μπανάκι του καθώς απο 19/03 ξεκινάει τα δρομολόγια του για Σύρο - Τήνο - Μύκονο!!!

----------


## plori

Αρκετές μέρες θα έλεγα είναι στην δεξαμενή ,άντε να παίρνει σειρά και το ΙV!!!!!

----------


## φανούλα

> Αρκετές μέρες θα έλεγα είναι στην δεξαμενή ,άντε να παίρνει σειρά και το ΙV!!!!!


Δε θέλουμε προχειρότητες:mrgreen::mrgreen:.....!!!!!

----------


## plori

> Δε θέλουμε προχειρότητες:mrgreen::mrgreen:.....!!!!!


 Καλόοοοοοοο!!!!!!!

----------


## polykas

_Nα το δούμε και λίγο..._

polykas αντίγραφο.jpg

----------


## polykas

*Έπεσε από την δεξαμενή...*

----------


## φανούλα

> *Έπεσε από την δεξαμενή...*


Κι έκανε δοκιμαστικά έξω από το Σκαραμαγκά το πρωί!!! ¶ντε με το καλό να μας έρθει πάλι πίσω!!!

----------


## leonidas

*Ερχεται...για να σαρώσει και πάλι τις Κυκλάδες με το πέρασμά του...*

DSCN0527.jpg

*SPEEDRUNNER III*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Speedrunner III*...Τηνος 28-7-2009.

DSCN1824.jpg
_Για τον φιλο leonidas_

----------


## Trakman

Kαταπληκτική TSS APOLLON!!!!!  Πολύ ζωντανά χρώματα!!!!!

----------


## nissos_mykonos

αφιερωμενη στον aegeanspeedlines.......

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80560

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!

----------


## speedrunner

Δοκιμαστικό και για το SR3 σήμερα με ταχύτητες που άγγιξαν τα 36 μίλια/ώρα!!!

----------


## erenShip

το ετοιμάζουν για παροναξία?

----------


## diagoras

Μιας και πλησιαζει ο καιρος ας αρχιζουμε να το ξαναβλεπουμε :Wink:

----------


## Melis7

Και θα αρχίσουν πάλι να οργώνουν τις θάλασσες στις Κυκλάδες...... Και θα κάνουν πάλι πολλούς τουρίστες να τα ερωτευτούν....... οι Ιταλίδες μας....... ¶ντε να μπαίνουμεκαι πάλι στους ρυθμούς μας, γιατί μας έλειψαν......

----------


## vinman

*...στην άκρη...δαγκώνει...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81815

----------


## Apostolos

Κατσε γιατι προβλεπω να οργώνουν τους Καναριους Νήσσους σε λίγο...

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Κατσε γιατι προβλεπω να οργώνουν τους Καναριους Νήσσους σε λίγο...



Και αυτά φεύγουν...????? :Confused:

----------


## Nikos_V

> Κατσε γιατι προβλεπω να οργώνουν τους Καναριους Νήσσους σε λίγο...


Κατι ξερεις εσυ....... :Smile:

----------


## Leo

> Κατι ξερεις εσυ.......


Προφανώς κι εσύ? :shock:
Ας υποθέσουμε ότι είναι πιέσεις εκατέρωθεν για ανταγωνιστικούς λόγους, μετά τις λογομαχίες στο ΣΑΣ.

----------


## vinman

*...κρίμα θα είναι να φύγει...προσωπικά αν και δεν μου αρέσουν τα πλοία τύπου highspeed/speedrunner (για καθαρά καραβολατρικούς λόγους),θα το προτιμούσα σε ένα ταξίδι αν είχα να επιλέξω ανάμεσα σ'αυτό και σε κάποιο κόκκινο γιατί το θεωρώ ''πιο πλοίο''....
Προς το παρόν ας το δούμε στον Πειραιά την Παρασκευή 18 Σεπτεμβρίου λίγο πριν τον απόπλου...!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81831

----------


## Nikos_V

> Προφανώς κι εσύ? :shock:
> Ας υποθέσουμε ότι είναι πιέσεις εκατέρωθεν για ανταγωνιστικούς λόγους, μετά τις λογομαχίες στο ΣΑΣ.


Θα δουμε..... :Very Happy:

----------


## plori

Πολύ άσχημη εξέλιξη αυτή εαν όντως ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο!!

----------


## Thanasis89

> Προφανώς κι εσύ? :shock:
> Ας υποθέσουμε ότι είναι πιέσεις εκατέρωθεν για ανταγωνιστικούς λόγους, μετά τις λογομαχίες στο ΣΑΣ.


Δεν είναι μόνο αυτό...  :Wink:  
Μάνο απίστευτη πλωράτη λήψη... Μπράβο ! 
Αράζω και την κοιτώ !  :Cool:

----------


## Apostolos

> Κατι ξερεις εσυ.......


Δεν διαβάζετε καλα το φόρουμ!!!
Θα σας βάλω τιμωρία!

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Δεν διαβάζετε καλα το φόρουμ!!!
> Θα σας βάλω τιμωρία!



Μας έπιασες αδιάβαστους σε τεστ με ανοιχτά βιβλία!!! χαχαχαχα!! :Very Happy: 

Η τιμωρία να είναι ένα ταξίδι με το AQUA JEWEL από Λαύριο για Καβάλα με 8άρι Βοριά!!

----------


## navielect

> Μεταφέρω μια πληροφορία που ΔΕΝ ειναι επιβαιβεωμένη, ΔΕΝ ξέρω αν ειναι αλήθεια ή ψέματα και παρακαλώ να μήν γίνει αντικείμενο κουτσουμπολιού... Η εταιρία λέγετε ότι πούλησε 2 ταχύπλοά της σε Ισπανική εταιρία και θα δρομολογηθούν σε γραμμές των Καναρίων νήσων...
> Για να δούμε αν το Ραδιο αρβύλα θα βγει αληθηνό...


Νομιζω αυτη η πιθανοτιτα δεν εχει καμια τιχη

----------


## Leo

> Μας έπιασες αδιάβαστους σε τεστ με ανοιχτά βιβλία!!! χαχαχαχα!!
> 
> Η τιμωρία να είναι ένα ταξίδι με το AQUA JEWEL από Λαύριο για Καβάλα με 8άρι Βοριά!!


Το τέλειο σχόλιοοοοοοοοοο..... χχαχαχχαχαχα!!!
Εγώ θα πηγαίνω Σύρο με τον καπταν Γιώργο, εσείς να πάτε τιμωρία...

----------


## NAXOS

KYRIAKH 21 ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ. ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΤΙΚΟ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΞΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΠΙΣΤΟΠΟΗΣΗ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΩΝ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΣΤΗ ΠΑΡΟΝΑΞΙΑ

IMG_4678.JPG

IMG_4682.JPG

IMG_4689.JPG

IMG_4691.JPG

IMG_4670-1.JPG

----------


## Nikos_V

> Το τέλειο σχόλιοοοοοοοοοο..... χχαχαχχαχαχα!!!
> Εγώ θα πηγαίνω Σύρο με τον καπταν Γιώργο, εσείς να πάτε τιμωρία...


Να αφησεις εσυ cpt τα ταξιδια με το cpt Γιωργο....... :Very Happy: 

P3280683.JPG

----------


## Leo

Το έχω υποσχεθεί στον Λεωνίδα, περιμένω να πέσει το σύρμα  :Wink:  και θα γίνει ....

----------


## Nikos_V

> Το έχω υποσχεθεί στον Λεωνίδα, περιμένω να πέσει το σύρμα  και θα γίνει ....


Χα χα!!!!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Melis7

> *...στην άκρη...δαγκώνει...*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81815


Κ-Α-Τ-Α-Π-Λ-Η-Κ-Τ-Ι-Κ-Η.........................

----------


## vinman

*..έξω απο την Πειραική σήμερα το μεσημέρι..!!
Για όλους τους Συριανούς φίλους!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82502

----------


## Nikos_V

> *..έξω απο την Πειραική σήμερα το μεσημέρι..!!
> Για όλους τους Συριανούς φίλους!!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82502


Ακομη μια φορα σε ευχαριστω Μανο :Wink: 
Για εσενα την παρεα σου και ακομη για τους leonida,dokimako,rocinante,Leo,Σκορπιο,αιγαιοπλοο,  ζοζεφ.......

P8130250.JPG

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Αναχώρηση από την Τήνο στις 10-10-2009...Για τους φίλους Vinman,Leo,Nikos_V,Rocinante,Leonidas,Dokimakos21,  Thanasis89 και ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ.*
PA108129_52152532010.JPG

----------


## giorgos....

αναχώρηση στις 31-3-2010 για τον φίλο Nissos Mykonos
P3310025.jpg

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

*Nikos_V   Nissos Mykonos  και   giorgos ευχαριστουμε πολυ...*

----------


## Nikos_V

Αναχωριση του Speedrunner III για εκεινους που ξεκουραστηκαν με τις οικογενειες τους μερικες μερες στο νησι :Wink: 
Και για τους Nissos Mykonos,giorgos...,vinman,Thanasis89,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟ.


P3270618.JPG

----------


## vinman

*Nίκο,φανταστική...μοναδική λήψη..!!!
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!*

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> αναχώρηση στις 31-3-2010 για τον φίλο Nissos Mykonos
> P3310025.jpg


*Γιώργο σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία!Να 'σαι καλά!*



> Αναχωριση του Speedrunner III για εκεινους που ξεκουραστηκαν με τις οικογενειες τους μερικες μερες στο νησι
> Και για τους Nissos Mykonos,giorgos...,vinman,Thanasis89,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟ.
> P3270618.JPG


*Βρε Νίκο τι μας κάνεις βραδιάτικα??Για την φωτογραφία τα είπε όλα ο Μάνος και συμφωνώ!!Σε ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση!!*

----------


## Leo

Για τον καλό μας φίλο leonidas που σήμερα έχει γεννέθλια, θα χαρίσω αυτή την φωτογραφία του πλοίου του ταξίδεψε τελευταία. Διότι από παραΣΥΡΟμαι ..... και τίποτα άλλο. Βρίσκει πάντα μια καλή διακιολογία γαι να κάνει ένα ταξιδάκι στο νησί... :Very Happy: 
Χρόνια Πολλά φίλε, καλή προόδο και καλό ταξίδι για το επόμενο  :Wink: 
Φωτογραφία: Αναχώρηση από Πειραιά 12.30 την Δευτέρα του Πάσχα.

DSCN5564srIII.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Xρονια πολλα Λεωνιδα :Wink:  
TINOS 5 076.JPG

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Λεωνίδα Χρόνια Πολλά και από εμένα!! Ότι επιθυμείς σου εύχομαι να το αποκτήσεις!!
*PA108087.JPG

----------


## leonidas

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για τις ευχές σας...
Ευχαριστώ επίσης που διαλέξατε το θέμα του αγαπημένου μου πλοίου για να μου αφιερώσετε φωτογραφίες  :Very Happy: 
Να είστε πάντα καλά!
Παραθέτω μία φωτογραφία από την άφιξη του *ΣΠΗΝΤΡΑΝΝΕΡ 3* στο λιμάνι της Ερμούπολης στις 6/4/10 από ένα εξπρες ταξίδι στο νησί. :Wink: 

DSCN4541.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Ρεμετζο μισου λεπτου στην Τηνο 
ΤΙΝΟS 2 189.JPG

----------


## Nikos_V

Καλησπερα σε ολους!!
Αν και οι μερες περασαν,μιλησαμε βεβαια,να ευχηθω στον leonida *ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΠΡΟΟΔΟ* :Very Happy: 


P4050548.JPG

P4060098.JPG

Και ακομη πολλα ταξιδια και πολλες φωτογραφιες:wink:

P4060107.JPG

----------


## leonidas

> Καλησπερα σε ολους!!
> Αν και οι μερες περασαν,μιλησαμε βεβαια,να ευχηθω στον leonida *ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΠΡΟΟΔΟ*
> 
> 
> P4050548.JPG
> 
> P4060098.JPG
> 
> Και ακομη πολλα ταξιδια και πολλες φωτογραφιες:wink:
> ...



Νίκο σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τις ευχές σου αλλά και για τις ανεπανάληπτες φωτογραφίες σου με φόντο εμένα  :Razz: 
Δεν το περίμενα να με τσακώσεις...
Εις το επανιδήν!  :Very Happy: 

*ΣΥΡΟΣ* 6/4/10 
DSCN4414.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

Χθεσινη αφιξη του Speedrunner III στην Τηνο!
Ευχαριστουμε πολυ για την φιλοξενια τον cpt Γιωργο και το πληρωμα του :Very Happy: 

P4110380.JPG
Αφιερωμενη στους vinman,Trakman,Leo,dokimako,Thanasis89,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟ,φαν  ουλα,αιγαιοπλοο,zozef,
diagora,leonida,Nissos Mykonos,Notia,Natsio,giorgos...,Naias II....

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Το Speedrunner III έξω από το λιμάνι της Τήνου...Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Nikos_V,Vinman,Trakman,Leo,Dokimakos21,Rocinante,D  iagoras,Leonidas, ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ, Polykas,Thanasis89,Φανουλα,αιγαιοπλοο,zozef, giorgos...και Natsios.*
PA108140.JPG

----------


## diagoras

Μανουβρα στην Τηνο 
TINOS 3 047.JPG 
Αφιερωμενη στους Leo,leonidas,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,nikos_v,Nissos Mykonos

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

Nissos Mykonos  και  diagoras  ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση περιμενω κανενα οκταρι βορια να ανταποδωσω...

----------


## Nikos_V

> Nissos Mykonos  και  diagoras  ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση περιμενω κανενα οκταρι βορια να ανταποδωσω...


*ΑΥΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ*  :Cool:

----------


## vinman

*...τσίτα τα γκάζια και έξοδος απο το λιμάνι της Ερμούπολης...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84920

----------


## Nikos_V

> *...τσίτα τα γκάζια και έξοδος απο το λιμάνι της Ερμούπολης...*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84920


Που εισουν εσυ και δεν σε ειδα :Very Happy:

----------


## Stylianos

Το καλοκαίρι θα πιάνει και Παροναξία,αλλά κέρει κανείς απο πότε;

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> Το καλοκαίρι θα πιάνει και Παροναξία,αλλά κέρει κανείς απο πότε;


http://www.aegeanspeedlines.gr/Content/drom3.html

εδω θα βρεις απαντηση στο ερώτημα σου.......

----------


## dokimakos21

SPEEDRUNNER III-Αφιξη στην Τήνο 06.04.2010
Για ολους τους καλους φίλους...!
P4060298.jpg

----------


## Leo

Εν πλώ για Συροτηνομυκονία τη Παρασεκυή 16.04.10

για τον dokimakos21 

DSCN1172srIII.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

Για τον Leo μας λοιπον μια ακομα απο εκεινη την αριστερη στροφη του Cpt Γιωργου...!!!
P4060303.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Και μια απο εμενα εκεινη την μερα.Απλα να ενημερωσω πως καπετανιος δεν ηταν ο καπτα Γιωργος :Wink:  
TINOS 5 081.JPG

----------


## Nikos_V

Αφιερωμενη στην σημερινη πρωινη παρεα του λιμανιου :Wink: 

P4180086.JPG
Θα υπαρξει και συνεχεια......

----------


## Leo

Ναι αλλά παρέα δεν λέμε ε? Εμείς ναααααααααα κατι φωτογραφίες βάζουμε, πείτε μας κι εσείς τις παρέες σας  :Very Happy: . ¶ντε γιατί θα με την κρυφή κάμερα  :Razz:  :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## dokimakos21

SPEEDRUNNER III-Χθεσινη αφιξη στον Πειραια ...!
P4180485.jpg

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

> Ναι αλλά παρέα δεν λέμε ε?


 Η παρέα αποκαλύπτεται. Αφιερωμένες στους αγαπώντες το Λιμάνι μας. 
σρ_edited.JPG

σρ (1).JPG

----------


## vinman

*Για όλους τους ΣυροΤηνοΜυκονιάτες φίλους...πάνω απο το Ιεράπετρα!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85850

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

vinman  σε ευχαριστουμε πεντακαθαρη φωτο...

----------


## vinman

*Για τους φίλους Αιγαιοπλόος,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,leonidas,Nikos_V,Leo,dokimako  s21,TSS APOLLON!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86063

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

vinman  ευχαριστουμε πολυ υπεροχη...

----------


## vinman

*Αναχώρηση σήμερα το πρωί...!
Για τους φίλους TSS APOLLON,Polykas,Leo,dokimakos21,Αιγαιοπλόος,Φανούλ  α,
leonidas,Nikos_V,Rocinante,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86348

----------


## Nikos_V

> *Αναχώρηση σήμερα το πρωί...!
> Για τους φίλους TSS APOLLON,Polykas,Leo,dokimakos21,Αιγαιοπλόος,Φανούλ  α,
> leonidas,Nikos_V,Rocinante,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86348


Ευχαριστουμε πολυ Μανο :Very Happy: 
Για ολους οσους προανεφερες.....



P4180120.JPG

P4180131.JPG

----------


## diagoras

Βραδακυ 
ΤΙΝΟS 2 149.JPG 
Αφιερωμενη στους vinman,nikos_v,Nissos Mykonos,leonidas

----------


## vinman

*....άκρως εντυπωσιακό απο κοντά...!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86719

----------


## dokimakos21

*SPEEDRUNNER III-Αναχωριση απο τον Πειραια 24.04.2010*
*Για τον Μανο...!*
P4240858.jpg

----------


## vinman

> *SPEEDRUNNER III-Αναχωριση απο τον Πειραια 24.04.2010*
> *Για τον Μανο...!*
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87162


*Σε ευχαριστώ Φώτη και ανταποδίδω...σε σένα και σε όλους τους ΣυροΤηνιακούς φίλους μας..!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87225

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Μανούβρα στην Τήνο στις 10-10-2009...
Για τον Μάνο και τον Φώτη..!
*PA108094.JPG

----------


## dokimakos21

*SPEEDRUNNER 3-Αναχωριση στις 24.04.2010 . . . !*
*P4240857.jpg*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SPEEDRUNNER III και το ειδωλο του


IMG_0405.JPG

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Πολύυυυυυυυυ ωραία φωτό! Μπράβο! :roll:

----------


## dokimakos21

Αναχωριση απο τον Πειραια...!
P4240850.jpg

----------


## nissos_mykonos

εχθές κατα την άφιξή του στην μυκονο...αφιερωμένες στον φιλο aegeanspeedlines και στους λάτρες του πλοιου

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88044

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88045

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88046

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> εχθές κατα την άφιξή του στην μυκονο...αφιερωμένες στον φιλο aegeanspeedlines και στους λάτρες του πλοιου
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88044
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88045
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88046


Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Να 'σαι καλά!

----------


## nissos_mykonos

φιλε aegeanspeedlines και αυτές για σένα απο το παλαιο λιμάνι της μυκόνου εχθές το μεσημέρι.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88086

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88087

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88085

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> φιλε aegeanspeedlines και αυτές για σένα απο το παλαιο λιμάνι της μυκόνου εχθές το μεσημέρι.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88086
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88087
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88085


Ευχαριστώ! Σύντομα και δική μου φωτό!!!!

----------


## hayabusa

ωραίες φωτογραφίες και ενδιφέρουσες. από την ελάχιστες φορές που έχω δει ταχύπλοο να φουντάρει άγκυρα στο παλιό λιμάνι (αν όχι η μοναδική)

----------


## nissos_mykonos

ενδιαφέρουσα ειναι και αυτή οπου δεν κατάλαβα γιατι έκανε στροφή δεμένο και οχι με τα πλαίνά μπροστινά προπελάκια αλλά τι να κάνουμε...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88095

----------


## hayabusa

ε κάποτε κάποιος Μυκονιάτης γύρναγε με την άγκυρα, τώρα γυρνάνε αλλιώς. άλλα καράβια άλλες προυποθέσεις... :Wink: 

(Για τον καπτα-Α. Νάζο  μιλάω φυσικά)

----------


## vinman

*Για τους ΣυροΤηνιακούς φίλους...τσίτα τα γκάζια!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88199

----------


## vinman

*...και μία αφιερωμένη στους σημερινούς ταξιδιώτες του ταχύπλοου...Leo,leonidas και της γνωστής καραβολάτρισσας!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88731

----------


## diagoras

Με γαλαζιο speed τα δυο αδερφακια σημερα :Very Happy:  
002.JPG

----------


## zozef

Τι να κοιταζει ο Junior
P5100010NA.JPG
Μια αψογη μανουβρα
P5100022NA.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

*SPEEDRUNNER 3-Για ολους εσας...!*
P4240855.jpg

----------


## leonidas

Το SPEEDRUNNER III τον Αύγουστο του 2009...

DSCN1796.jpg

και το SPEEDRUNNER 3 τον Μάιο του 2010...

DSCN1477.jpg

Υπάρχουν διαφορές όπως:
1)Αλλαγή χρώμματος απο μπλε-γκρί σε γαλάζιο της λέξης SPEED και του πάνω κυματισμού στο σινιάλο της εταιρίας στις μπάντες του πλοίου. 
2)Επέκταση της γκρι γραμμής κατα μήκος των παραθύρων του 1ου καταστρώματος επιβατών προς την πλώρη περικλείοντας και την πόρτα που χρησιμοποιόταν στο εξωτερικό για το embarkation.Επίσης το ίδιο έγινε και στο 2ο ντεκ επιβατών μπροστά απο την rescue boat όπου πάλι επεκτάθηκε προς τα πλώρα.

επίσης

Το SPEEDRUNNER III τον Αύγουστο του 2009...

DSCN0420.jpg

και το SPEEDRUNNER 3 τον Μάιο του 2010...

DSCN1299.jpg

Υπάρχουν διαφορές όπως:
1)επιγράφεται στην πρύμνη SPEEDRUNNER 3 και όχι SPEEDRUNNER III
2)επιγράφεται το site της εταιρίας κάτω απο το IMO.

Αυτές οι αλλαγές έγιναν και στα SPEEDRUNNER 2 και 4

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Speedrunner III*...Τηνος 23-5-2010. 

DSCN1303 nautilia.jpg

----------


## vinman

*Για τους φίλους TSS APOLLON,Leo,Nikos_V,leonidas,Zozef,dokimakos21,Φαν  ούλα,Αιγαιοπλόος!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91149

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Αναχώρηση από την Τήνο, τον περασμένο Οκτώβριο!*
*Για τους φίλους Vinman, Leo, Leonidas, Nikos_V, TSS APOLLON, zozef, dokimakos21, Αιγαιοπλόος και για την Φανούλα!*
PA108126.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Υπεροχες φωτογραφιες απο τους φιλους vinman και Nissos Mykonos!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Speedrunner III*...Τηνος 23-5-2010. 

DSCN3114.JPG
_Φωτογραφια Χριστινα_
_Για τους φιλους Leo,Ben Bruce,rocinante, vinman,Nissos Mykonos,notias,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,dokimakos21,polykas,φανουλ  α._

----------


## manoubras 33

Εισοδος στο λιμανι της Συρου, την ημερα του Αγιου πνευματος..
P5200074.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Aραγμένο στον Πειραιά στις 28/05/2010. Χαρισμένο σε Thanasis89, vinman, Nissos Mykonos, dokimakos21, manoubras 33,T.S.S. APOLLON, HIGHSPEED 4, diagoras, ιθάκη & Φανούλα. 

SPEEDRUNNER III 01 28-05-2010.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Ευχαριστώ Παντελή για όλες τις φωτογραφίες ! Να είσαι καλά ! Επιφυλάσσομαι !   :Wink:

----------


## diagoras

Παντελη ευχαριστω και ανταποδιδω...επισης για ολους τους φιλους του μηνυματος σου 
TINOS 5 079.JPG

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Να ρωτήσω το speed runner 3 πιάνει και Σέριφο-Σίφνο-Μήλο;

----------


## plori

> Να ρωτήσω το speed runner 3 πιάνει και Σέριφο-Σίφνο-Μήλο;


 Όχι το 3 πάει Σύρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο στης Δυτικές πάει το 4.

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

οκ! Σε ευχαριστώ!!!!

----------


## xidianakis

το πλοιο αυτο δεχεται φορτηγα?

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Νομίζω ότι δεν δέχετε φορτηγά μόνο Ι.Χ

----------


## MARGARITIS24

δεχεται φορτηγα μικρα μεχρι 9 τονους

----------


## dokimakos21

*SPEEDRUNNER III-Αναχωριση σημερα απο Τηνο..!*
*Για τον πατριωτη Υπαρχο του..!*
P6192121.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> *SPEEDRUNNER III-Αναχωριση σημερα απο Τηνο..!*
> *Για τον πατριωτη Υπαρχο του..!*
> P6192121.jpg


Πολυ ωραια φωτο φιλε φωτη και συμπληρωνω και εγω με μια αλλη

IMG_0407.JPG

Αφιερωμενη εκει που αφιερωσες και εσυ! :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

*SPEEDRUNNER III-Εξω απο την Τηνο.!*
*Για τον Υπαρχο του πλοιου και τους Leo,Ben Bruce,leonidas,Nikos V.,Vinman...*
*P6192223.jpg*

----------


## Nikos_V

> *SPEEDRUNNER III-Εξω απο την Τηνο.!*
> *Για τον Υπαρχο του πλοιου και τους Leo,Ben Bruce,leonidas,Nikos V.,Vinman...*
> *P6192223.jpg*


Ευχαριστω πολυ Φωτη :Very Happy: 
Ανταποδιδω σε εσενα και στους leonida.vinman,Thanasis89.zozef,αιγαιοοπλοο,diagor  a....

P5240278.JPG

----------


## diagoras

Eυχαριστω Νικο και ανταποδιδω της εντυπωσιακης φωτογραφιας σου.Επισης στους φιλους dokimakos21,Leo,leonidas 
ΤΙΝΟS 2 193.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Speedrunner III*...στην Τηνο. 
_Φωτογραφια ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 
ploio055.jpg
_Για τον φιλο Ben Bruce που αυτη την ωρα ταξιδευει με το Speedrunner_ _III._

----------


## SEA_PILOT

ΑΦΙΕΡΩΣΗ ΣΤΑ SPEEDRUNNER κ ΤΟΥΣ ΘΑΥΜΑΣΤΕΣ ΤΟΥ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cb8UEukwkTs

----------


## Trakman

Κάθε βίντεό σου και μια μαγεία...!!

Για τους φίλους ΤSS APOLLON και SEA PILOT

Trakakis_P6232442.jpg

----------


## SEA_PILOT

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ κ ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ - 
Η ΜΑΓΕΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ν ΑΠΟΛΑΜΒΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ 'FORUM' κ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΟΥΜΕ Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΜΑΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΤΟΥ ΤΡΟΠΟ.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Κάθε βίντεό σου και μια μαγεία...!!
> 
> Για τους φίλους ΤSS APOLLON και SEA PILOT
> 
> Trakakis_P6232442.jpg


Φιλε Trakman ευχαριστω και ανταποδιδω
DSCN1305.jpg

----------


## Trakman

> Φιλε Trakman ευχαριστω και ανταποδιδω
> DSCN1305.jpg


Όπως πάντα εξαιρετικός!!! :Wink:  Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SPEEDRUNNER III λοιπον ο καθρεπτης του πλοιου.Αφιερωμενη στο φανταστικο team του φινετσατου ιταλικου  ταχυπλοου

IMG_9813.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ο πλοιαρχος του SPEEDRUNNER III κανει απιστευτη μανουβρα ακριβειας στη συρο και γυριζει το σκαφος σαν διαβητης.

IMG_9967.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

.....και αμεσως μετα το <απογειωνει> στο αιγαιο 


IMG_9952.JPG

----------


## hayabusa

απλά καταπληκτικές οι δύο τελευταίες !!!

----------


## Tasos@@@

Ε ενταξει παροτι ξερω οτι δεν εισαι fun των speed....οι τελευταιες φωτογραφιες σου με αρρωστησαν για ακομα μια φορα!Μοναδικα και ανεπαναληπτα ντοκουμεντα...πραγματα που δυσκολα βλεπεις και που εσυ εχεις το μερακι και τραβας φιλε Κωστα! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: Απλα καταπληκτικος!

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες-Καταπληκτικές φίλε BEN BRUCE. Ευχαριστούμε :Razz:

----------


## nkr

SPEEDRUNNER III αναχωρωντας απο τον Πειραια.Αφιερωμενη στους Συροτηνομυκονιατες μας και στον Ben bruce!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Speedrunner III*...καταπλους στο μεγαλο λιμανι 26-6-2010.

DSCN1671.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Speedrunner III εν πλω για Πειραιά.Φωτογραφία πάνω από το Νήσος Χίος την ώρα που μας προσπερνά.
DSCF5501.jpg

----------


## vinman

*Στον Πειραιά στις 20 Ιουνίου!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 96409

----------


## Tasos@@@

Speedrunner III αναχωρηση για ενα ακομα ταξιδι..
Αφιερωμενες στους Ben Bruce, TSS APOLLON, pantelis2009, Leo, vinman, φανουλα και ολους τους φιλους του :Very Happy:

----------


## panagiotis78

Στη Σύρο την Τρίτη καθώς προσεγγίζει το λιμάνι.

----------


## sg3

και αυτο το πλοιο παει με 35,7!νομιζω και αυτο δεν μας εχει συνηθησει σε κατι τετοιο!

----------


## hayabusa

και με 37.2 αυτή τη στιγμή. μπράβο τους. να το θεωρήσουμε ώς απάντηση στη δρομολόγηση του HS6 ;

----------


## speedrunner

> και με 37.2 αυτή τη στιγμή. μπράβο τους. να το θεωρήσουμε ώς απάντηση στη δρομολόγηση του HS6 ;


Εγώ πάλι θεωρώ ότι τόσο καιρό που πηγαίνουν μαι 30-32 απλά μας κοροιδεύουν και μπορούν να πάνε πολύ ταχύτερα και να μειώσουν τον χρόνο του ταξιδιού ακόμη περισσότερο!!!

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> Εγώ πάλι θεωρώ ότι τόσο καιρό που πηγαίνουν μαι 30-32 απλά μας κοροιδεύουν και μπορούν να πάνε πολύ ταχύτερα και να μειώσουν τον χρόνο του ταξιδιού ακόμη περισσότερο!!!


δέν μας κοροιδεύουν καθόλου φίλε μου απλά πηγαίνουν και το speedrunner 3 kai to 4  με 3 μηχανές και όχι με 4 για οικονομία καυσίμων! τα λειτουργικά έξοδα είναι τεράστια και πόσο μάλλον όταν δέν υπάρχει αρκετή πληρότητα ώστε να βγούν ερκετά κέρδη! με την τέταρτη μηχανή και το 3 αλλά και το 4 πιάνουν 37 κόμβους πράγμα λογικό αφού έχουν μέγιστη 40 κόμβους!

----------


## speedrunner

> δέν μας κοροιδεύουν καθόλου φίλε μου απλά πηγαίνουν και το speedrunner 3 kai to 4  με 3 μηχανές και όχι με 4 για οικονομία καυσίμων! τα λειτουργικά έξοδα είναι τεράστια και πόσο μάλλον όταν δέν υπάρχει αρκετή πληρότητα ώστε να βγούν ερκετά κέρδη! με την τέταρτη μηχανή και το 3 αλλά και το 4 πιάνουν 37 κόμβους πράγμα λογικό αφού έχουν μέγιστη 40 κόμβους!



Αυτό ακριβώς, και για τα Highspeed έχουν τεράστια λειτουργικά έξοδα αλλα το HS5 δεν βλέπω να πέφτει ποτέ κάτω απο τα 40 μίλια!!!!

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> Αυτό ακριβώς, και για τα Highspeed έχουν τεράστια λειτουργικά έξοδα αλλα το HS5 δεν βλέπω να πέφτει ποτέ κάτω απο τα 40 μίλια!!!!


ναι το 5 πάει και με τις 4 μηχανές στο 80%! οπότε πιάνει 40άρια!!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Εγώ πάλι θεωρώ ότι τόσο καιρό που πηγαίνουν μαι 30-32 απλά μας κοροιδεύουν και μπορούν να πάνε πολύ ταχύτερα και να μειώσουν τον χρόνο του ταξιδιού ακόμη περισσότερο!!!


*Φίλε Speedrunner έχε στο μυαλό σου όμως ότι αν αυξήσουν 4 κόμβους την υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητά τους τα πλοία κερδίζουν μόνο πέντε λεπτά.. Αυτό το έχει πει ο Α' Μηχανικός του Speedrunner IV στο αφιέρωμα που είχε κάνει το περιοδικό Εφοπλιστής στο τεύχος 195 (Ιούλιος 2009). ¶ρα γιατί να πηγαίνουν με 4 κόμβους παραπάνω ενώ κερδίζουν μόνο πέντε λεπτά και η κατανάλωση αυξάνεται πάρα πολύ?*

----------


## dokimakos21

*Speedrunner III-Αναχώριση από Τήνο για Μύκονο*
*Για τον Ύπαρχο του πλοίου αλλά και τους Ben Bruce,Leo,Vinman,Trakman,Thanasis89,Nikos V.,NikosP,Polyka.*
P6192118.jpg

----------


## diagoras

SPEEDRUNNER III  
TINOS 3 046.JPG

----------


## vinman

*Αναχώρηση απο Σύρο,Κυριακή 11 Ιουλίου!
Για όλους τους ΣυροΤηνιακούς φίλους!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 97591

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

vinman  ευχαριστουμε...

----------


## mike_rodos

> *Φίλε Speedrunner έχε στο μυαλό σου όμως ότι αν αυξήσουν 4 κόμβους την υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητά τους τα πλοία κερδίζουν μόνο πέντε λεπτά.. Αυτό το έχει πει ο Α' Μηχανικός του Speedrunner IV στο αφιέρωμα που είχε κάνει το περιοδικό Εφοπλιστής στο τεύχος 195 (Ιούλιος 2009). ¶ρα γιατί να πηγαίνουν με 4 κόμβους παραπάνω ενώ κερδίζουν μόνο πέντε λεπτά και η κατανάλωση αυξάνεται πάρα πολύ?*


Με τα όσα μαθηματικά έχω μάθει στην ζωή μου (16 χρόνια στα θρανία και στα αμφιθέατρα), ο παραπάνω υπολογισμός δεν βγαίνει.... Στην περίπτωση των speedrunner (32 knots αντί 36 knots) βγαίνει μία διαφορά 8 λεπτά καθυστέρησεις ανά ώρα ταξιδιού και όχι ανά δρομολόγιο, πχ στο τελικό προορισμό η διαφορά θα είναι στα 30 λεπτά+ (σε ένα ταξίδι 4 ώρων)

----------


## speedrunner

> Με τα όσα μαθηματικά έχω μάθει στην ζωή μου (16 χρόνια στα θρανία και στα αμφιθέατρα), ο παραπάνω υπολογισμός δεν βγαίνει.... Στην περίπτωση των speedrunner (32 knots αντί 36 knots) βγαίνει μία διαφορά 8 λεπτά καθυστέρησεις ανά ώρα ταξιδιού και όχι ανά δρομολόγιο, πχ στο τελικό προορισμό η διαφορά θα είναι στα 30 λεπτά+ (σε ένα ταξίδι 4 ώρων)


Τους ίδιους υπολογισμούς έκανα και εγώ και συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου, απλά είπα να μην γράψω κάτι παραπάνω, όλο και κάποιος θα το δει!!!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Με τα όσα μαθηματικά έχω μάθει στην ζωή μου (16 χρόνια στα θρανία και στα αμφιθέατρα), ο παραπάνω υπολογισμός δεν βγαίνει.... Στην περίπτωση των speedrunner (32 knots αντί 36 knots) βγαίνει μία διαφορά 8 λεπτά καθυστέρησεις ανά ώρα ταξιδιού και όχι ανά δρομολόγιο, πχ στο τελικό προορισμό η διαφορά θα είναι στα 30 λεπτά+ (σε ένα ταξίδι 4 ώρων)


*Μιχάλη και εγώ έκατσα τώρα και έκανα κάποιους υπολογισμούς, γιατί αυτό που έγραψα παραπάνω με μπέρδεψε λίγο, και βγήκε πάνω κάτω το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα (αν και έβαλα λιγότερους κόμβους).*




> Τους ίδιους υπολογισμούς έκανα και εγώ και συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου, απλά είπα να μην γράψω κάτι παραπάνω, όλο και κάποιος θα το δει!!!!!


*
Φίλε Speedrunner πριν γράψω το παραπάνω μήνυμα διάβασα πάρα πολλές φορές ξανά και ξανά τα λόγια του Α' Μηχανικού του Speedrunner IV. Τελικά ή έχει γίνει τυπογραφικό λάθος ή τα λόγια φανερώνουν κάτι το οποίο δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω απόλυτα.. Ωστόσο ζητάω συγνώμη για την παραπληροφόρηση.*

----------


## nissos_mykonos

Ερώτηση:Αυτό που δέν καταλαβαίνω εγώ για τα παραπάνω είναι πώς το highspeed 5 που ταξιδεύει με 38+ κόμβους κάνει συνολικά το δρομολόγιο πειραιάς-σύρος-τήνος-μύκονος σε 3 ώρες και 45 λεπτά ενώ το speedrunner εκτελεί το ίδιο δρομολόγιο σε 4 ώρες με 32 κόμβους! άρα και το speedrunner να ταξιδεύει με 36 κόμβους πόσο τελικά χρόνο θα κερδίσει αφού με 38 κάνει το 5 3 και 45 λεπτά?μάλλον 10 λεπτά! αξίζει τον κόπο να αυξηθεί τόσο η κατανάλωση για 10 λεπτά?

----------


## Trakman

Speedrunner III...καθημερινές "πτήσεις" για Σύρο!!! :Very Happy: 

Για τους dokimakos21, sylver23, NikosP, aegeanspeedlines, AegeanIslands και όλη την παρέα της Σύρου!

Trakakis_P7102979.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

Aναχώρηση από Τήνο 



Και ρότα για Μύκονο την Κυριακή 11/7/2010

----------


## Leo

Ο hayabusa ανέλαβε δράση, καλυφθείτε.... το είπα εδώ για να μην το πω στις θαλασσινές εικόνες :shock:!

----------


## hayabusa

*Αποκλειστικά για τον κύριο από πάνω...Στη ρότα από Μύκονο για Τήνο. Επίσης αν και θα βάλω ακομη μερικές κλασσικές στα θαλασσινά τοπία ετοιμάζω κάτι ιδιαίτερο από το νησί το οποίο θα το ποστάρω ή αργά σήμερα το βράδυ ή αύριο



Να 'σαι πάντα καλά καπταιν. 
*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Seedrunner III_...αποπλους απο το λιμανι της Τηνου με ροτα την Μυκονο
DSCN3215.jpg 
_Για τον φιλο aegeanspeedlines_

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ! Θα ανταποδώσω σε λίγο στο θέμα του Ιεράπετρα!

----------


## lostromos

Στον Πειραιά, περιμένοντας το 1ο δρομολόγιο.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Speedrunner III_...στο λιμανι της Τηνου σημερα 19-7-2010.
DSCN3262.jpg 
χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ben _Bruce,pantelis2009,Tasos@@@,aegeanspeedlines,nisso  s mykonos,  diagoras,Nissos Mykonos_

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> _Speedrunner III_...στο λιμανι της Τηνου σημερα 19-7-2010.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 98760 
> χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ben _Bruce,pantelis2009,Tasos@@@,aegeanspeedlines,nisso  s mykonos,  diagoras,Nissos Mykonos_


Πολύ ωραία και διαφορετική η φωτογραφία σου! Μπράβο!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON. Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση. :Razz:

----------


## Nikos_V

Αναχωρηση του Σαββατου 17/07/10.
Για ολους σας!!!

P7170127.JPG

----------


## diagoras

Μανουβρα την Κυριακη 18-7-2010 στην Τηνο 
ΤINOS 7 083.JPG 
Για ολους σας!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Speedranner III_...Τηνος 19-7-2010.
DSCN3264.jpg
_Για τον φιλο aegeanspeedlines_

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> _Speedranner III_...Τηνος 19-7-2010.
> DSCN3264.jpg
> _Για τον φιλο aegeanspeedlines_


Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Την έχω ανάγκη αυτήν την στήριξη. Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Speedrunner III_...Τηνος 19-7-2010.
DSCN3263.jpg
_Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,aegeanspeedlines,pantelis2009_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Speedrunner III_...Τηνος 19-7-2010. 
DSCN3259.jpg
_Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,aegeanspeedlines,Nikos_v,pantelis2009,Καρολο  ς,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

----------


## dokimakos21

*Speedrunner III-Εν πλω για Μύκονο.!
Για όλους εσάς.!
P7212858.jpg
*

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

T.S.S. APOLLON  ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση...

----------


## diagoras

Απονεριες απο την εξαιρετικη αριστερη του cpt Γιωργου στην Τηνο 
ΤINOS 7 090.JPG 
Για ολους τους φιλους

----------


## Trakman

Γιώργος, Φώτης, Γιάννης...αναμφίβολα καταπληκτικές λήψεις από όλους σας!!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Το Speedrunner III λίγα έξω από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά την 18η Ιουλίου... Φωτογραφία από το Λατώ, από το οποίο πέρασε σε πολύ κοντινή απόσταση..*
P7188566.JPG
* Για όλους τους φίλους..*

----------


## pantelis2009

> _Speedrunner III_...Τηνος 19-7-2010. 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 99080
> _Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,aegeanspeedlines,Nikos_v,pantelis2009,Καρολο  ς,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_


Eυχαριστώ για τις αφιερώσεις φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON. σου έχω και γω αφιέρωση στο Ελευθερία Δ!!!! :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> _Speedrunner III_...Τηνος 19-7-2010. 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 99080
> _Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,aegeanspeedlines,Nikos_v,pantelis2009,Καρολο  ς,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις αφιερώσεις! Οι φωτογραφίες σου, σε όλα τα θέματα, είναι υπέροχες!! :Wink:

----------


## ROVINSONAS

Απίστευτη, τρομερή φωτογραφία φίλε Nissos Mykonos!!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Speedrunner III_...Τηνος 23-7-2010.
DSCN3757.jpg 
_Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,aegeanspeedlines,pantelis2009,despo,dokimako  s21,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,Kαρολος,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,notias_

----------


## hayabusa

> *Το Speedrunner III λίγα έξω από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά την 18η Ιουλίου... Φωτογραφία από το Λατώ, από το οποίο πέρασε σε πολύ κοντινή απόσταση..*
> P7188566.JPG
> * Για όλους τους φίλους..*


από τις καλύτερες (αν οχι η καλύτερη) που έχουν μπει στο θέμα !

----------


## laz94

> από τις καλύτερες (αν οχι η καλύτερη) που έχουν μπει στο θέμα !


Όντως... είναι φανταστική! :Cool:

----------


## plori

Το πλοίο στην "νέα" του γραμμή Παροναξία πως πάει απο κίνηση!!!

----------


## nissos_mykonos

εν πλω έξω απο το πειραιά

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 99873

για τους φίλους pantelis 2009 T.S.S APollon aegeanspeedlines Nissos Mykonos

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση φίλε nissos_mykonos. :Wink:

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> εν πλω έξω απο το πειραιά
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 99873
> 
> για τους φίλους pantelis 2009 T.S.S APollon aegeanspeedlines Nissos Mykonos


Ευχαριστώ πολύ και ανταποδίδω...

DSCN0045.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

*SpeedRunner III-Εν πλω για Μύκονο
Για τους αυριανούς ταξιδιώτες...!
P7212856.jpg
*

----------


## Leo

:Very Happy: .. πάμε για ύπνο,  αργήσαμε. Ευχαριστώ καλό ξημέρωμα σε όλους!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Speedrunner III...Τηνος 23-7-2010._ 
DSCN3750.jpg
_Για τον φιλο aegeanspeedlines_

----------


## load

Γεια σας παιδια της θαλασσας!  :Smile:  Μπαινω εδω και καιρο εδω μεσα για να διαβασω και να θαυμασω τις εντυπωσιακες φωτογραφιες που ανεβαζετε!
Θελω να κανω και μια ερώτηση, καθως δεν εχω ιδιαιτερη εμπειρια απο ταχυπλοα μιας και δεν τα θεωρω καραβια, και με ενοχλει το γεγονος του οτι κουνανε με το παραμικρο και μονο ταξιδι ευχαριστο δεν ειναι αυτο. Να τονισω οτι δεν ζαλιζομαι με τα πολλα μποφωρ και δεν εχω ιδιαιτερο προβλημα,,,,αλλα τα ταχυπλοα απο οτι ξερω κουνανε στο διπλασιο και δεν μπορεις ουτε να σηκωθεις απο την καρεκλα σου, συν του οτι ειναι κλειστα και δεν μπορεις να βγεις εξω να παρεις λιγο θαλασσινο αερα. Καθοτι εχω και μια μικρη κλειστοφοβια τα εχω παιξει κοινως γιατι γυριζω απο Παρο σε δυο βδομαδες και δεν βρηκα εισιτήριο με κανενα συμβατικο παρα μονο με το speedrunner  :Sad:    Δεν θελω ουτε να το σκεφτομαι το οτι μπορει να κατσω σε μια καρεκλα για 3 ωρες χωρις να μπορω να σηκωθω συν του οτι μπορει να πιασει κανενα δυνατο μελτεμι και να τα δουμε ολα εκει μεσα. Να τονισω οτι θα εχουμε και μικρα παιδια μαζι μας και αντε να τα κρατησεις σε μια καρεκλα ακινητα...    
Πεστε μου please κουναει παρα πολυ? (θα προσπαθησω απο δευτερα να δω μηπως υπαρχει καποια ακυρωση με το B/S naxos και να το αλλαξω, μεχρι στιγμης παντως δεν υπαρχει τιποτα)
Περιμενω με ανυπομονησια τις απαντησεις σας!!!

----------


## zozef

> Γεια σας παιδια της θαλασσας!  Μπαινω εδω και καιρο εδω μεσα για να διαβασω και να θαυμασω τις εντυπωσιακες φωτογραφιες που ανεβαζετε!
> Θελω να κανω και μια ερώτηση, καθως δεν εχω ιδιαιτερη εμπειρια απο ταχυπλοα μιας και δεν τα θεωρω καραβια, και με ενοχλει το γεγονος του οτι κουνανε με το παραμικρο και μονο ταξιδι ευχαριστο δεν ειναι αυτο. Να τονισω οτι δεν ζαλιζομαι με τα πολλα μποφωρ και δεν εχω ιδιαιτερο προβλημα,,,,αλλα τα ταχυπλοα απο οτι ξερω κουνανε στο διπλασιο και δεν μπορεις ουτε να σηκωθεις απο την καρεκλα σου, συν του οτι ειναι κλειστα και δεν μπορεις να βγεις εξω να παρεις λιγο θαλασσινο αερα. Καθοτι εχω και μια μικρη κλειστοφοβια τα εχω παιξει κοινως γιατι γυριζω απο Παρο σε δυο βδομαδες και δεν βρηκα εισιτήριο με κανενα συμβατικο παρα μονο με το speedrunner  Δεν θελω ουτε να το σκεφτομαι το οτι μπορει να κατσω σε μια καρεκλα για 3 ωρες χωρις να μπορω να σηκωθω συν του οτι μπορει να πιασει κανενα δυνατο μελτεμι και να τα δουμε ολα εκει μεσα. Να τονισω οτι θα εχουμε και μικρα παιδια μαζι μας και αντε να τα κρατησεις σε μια καρεκλα ακινητα... 
> Πεστε μου please κουναει παρα πολυ? (θα προσπαθησω απο δευτερα να δω μηπως υπαρχει καποια ακυρωση με το B/S naxos και να το αλλαξω, μεχρι στιγμης παντως δεν υπαρχει τιποτα)
> Περιμενω με ανυπομονησια τις απαντησεις σας!!!


Δεν υπαρχει λογος να προβληματιεσε,περασε καλα ,και η επιστροφη σου με το speedrunner θα σου μηνει αξεχαστη.(εξω βγενεις)

----------


## Trakman

Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με τον zozef, μην ταλαιπωρείσαι άσκοπα σε αναζήτηση εισιτηρίων. Είναι ένα υπέροχο βαπόρι! Δε θα έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα! Μην αγχώνεσαι λοιπόν, και κοίτα να περάσεις καλά!!! :Wink:

----------


## vinman

*Για τους φίλους Zozef,roussosf,Nikos_V,leonidas,Leo,Αιγαιοπλόος,ma  noubras33 και τον load.....σημερινή αναχώρηση απο τον Πειραιά!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 101492

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> Δεν υπαρχει λογος να προβληματιεσε,περασε καλα ,και η επιστροφη σου με το speedrunner θα σου μηνει αξεχαστη.(εξω βγενεις)



ωραιο πλοιάκι αλλα μεγάλη κουνίστρα...στο λέω εκ πρώτης άποψης λόγω πληρώματος στο speedrunner.. αν εχεις μελτεμι θα κουνηθείς αρκετά,,έξω βγαίνεις οπότε μην ανησυχείς

----------


## dokimakos21

> *Για τους φίλους Zozef,roussosf,Nikos_V,leonidas,Leo,Αιγαιοπλόος,ma  noubras33 και τον load.....σημερινή αναχώρηση απο τον Πειραιά!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 101492


*Σας ειδα κυριε Vinman αλλα δεν προλαβα να σας τραβηξω....!!*

----------


## vinman

> *Σας ειδα κυριε Vinman αλλα δεν προλαβα να σας τραβηξω....!!*


...και εσύ σε πλοίο σήμερα;
leonidas στο Ιθάκη,diagoras στο Naxos,εσύ στο Speedrunner...μια χαρούλα...και εγώ πάλι απ'έξω.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να πρόσεξες και τον εκλεκτό νησιώτη δίπλα μου... :Wink:

----------


## captain 83

*Ταλαιπωρία για τους επιβάτες του «Speedrunner 3»*

----------


## hsw

Από χθες πάντως, στο απογευματινό του δρομολόγιο, το πλοίο κινείται με 27 κόμβους. Και σήμερα το πρωί, από την αρχή του δρομολογίου, με 27 πήγαινε... Στο σύστημα κρατήσεων πάντως, μέχρι και τις 15/08, θα γυρνάει από Σύρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο στις 16:20 και θα αναχωρεί 17:30 για Πάρο (20:50-21:05) Νάξο (21:45-21:55) Πάρο (22:40-22:55) και άφιξη στον Περαιά 02:25 αντί για 01:35.

----------


## Nikos_V

Αναχωρηση απο το μεγαλο λιμανι στις 08/08/10.....
Για τους vinman,leonida,dokimako,digora...... :Very Happy: 
2.jpg

----------


## NFI

To πλοιο απο χθες παει ελαφρως κομενο ή ιδεα μου ειναι, γιατι το βλεπω στα 27 - 28 μιλια για μεγαλα διαστηματα?

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Το πλοιο παει κομμενο επειδη εχει μηχανικη βλαβη, οπως γραφει και το link λιγα ποστ πιο πανω με τιτλο ¨ταλαιπωρια για τους επιβατες του Speedrunner 3¨

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Speedrunner III...Συρος 11-8-2010._
DSCN4617.jpg
_Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,proussos,pantelis2009,aegeanspeedlines,Καρολ  ος,polykas_

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Μεχρι 15-8 κανει λογο η εταιρεια για μειωση της ταχυτητας και εχει δωσει τις ωρες που αναφερθησαν πιο πανω

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> Μεχρι 15-8 κανει λογο η εταιρεια για μειωση της ταχυτητας και εχει δωσει τις ωρες που αναφερθησαν πιο πανω


Tην τρίτη θα είναι κατα πάσα πιθανότητα έτοιμο!

----------


## manoubras 33

08/08/10 Πλησιαζοντας το λιμανι της Συρου..
Για τον Nikos_V.
DSCN0492.jpg

----------


## LOS

Πάντως σήμερα η ταχύτητα του ήταν στα 32μίλια περίπου...άρα να υποθέσουμε ότι το πρόβλημα ξεπεράστηκε?

----------


## load

Παιδια γεια σας και παλι!  Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις στο μηνυμα μου. Η αληθεια ειναι οτι προβληματιστικα με αυτα που διαβασα,,,απο την μια πηρα θαρρος με τον φιλο που εγραψε οτι θα μου μεινει αξεχαστο το ταξιδι,,,αλλα μετα απο λιγη ωρα προβληματιστικα μηπως εχει αλλη ενοια η απαντηση  :Smile:  και μου μεινει αξεχαστο απο πλευρας αρνητικης,,,  :Smile:    Μετα ερχεται καπακι το αλλο μηνυμα που λεει οτι ειναι μεγαλη κουνιστρα :-? καηκαμε ειπα απο μεσα μου.  Ειμαι στην παρο ολες αυτες τις μερες με απιστευτη απνοια που δεν μπορεις να παρεις ανασα. Λεω και εγω αμα ειναι ετσι ο καιρος μια χαρα θα γυρισουμε. Παρολα αυτα προσπαθησα να αλλαξω τα εισητηρια γιατι βρηκα με το "Ναξος" αλλα δεν μου τα αλλαζε το πρακτορειο.  Μετα διαβασα τα μημυματα σας οτι χαλασε η μια μηχανη και ειπα τωρα δεσαμε για τα καλα!!
 Τωρα φευγω την πεμπτη και διαβασα οτι θα εχει 7 μποφωρ στο αιγαιο  :Confused:     Εχθες παντως στον εορτασμο του 15αυγουστου την ωρα που πεφταν τα πυροτεχνηματα μπηκε το speedrunner και ενω δεν ειχε ιδιαιτερο αερα πηγαινε περα δωθε!! Αντι να κοιταζω τα πυροτεχνηματα κοιταζα αυτο που κουναγε αρκετα μεσα στο λιμανι! 
 Anyway αρκετα σας ζαλισα,,,ο Θεος βοηθος για τον γυρισμο,,,και ελπιζω να εχει δικιο ο φιλος οτι θα μου μεινει αξεχαστο με την καλη ενοια παντα!
 :Smile:

----------


## Leo

Αν θες να μην κουνηθείς φίλε μου, πάρε ένα από τα συμβατικά της Ραφήνας και καλό ταξίδι. Όλα τα άλλα γρήγορα ή συμβατικά θα κουνήσουν με 7άρι, λιγότερο ή περισσότερο, ανάλογα που θα πας.

----------


## dokimakos21

*Speedrunner III-¶φιξη στην Τήνο.!*
*Για τον Ύπαρχο του πλοίου,τους παραΣΥΡΟμενους,τον Vinman και τον Ben Bruce.!*
P7212845.jpg

----------


## load

Γεια σας και παλι παιδια!  Γυρισα πριν λιγες ωρες με το speedrunner και πρεπει να ομολογησω οτι ειχα ενα τελειο ταξίδι!! Ξεκινησαμε απο παρο με ενα 5αρι το οποιο καποια στιγμη εγινε 6αρι στο καβο ντορο και το κουνημα δεν μπορω να πω οτι ηταν τιποτα το ιδιατερο! Ειναι οντως ενα ωραιο καραβι το μονο που δεν μου αρεσε ηταν οτι ηταν λιγο στριμωχμενα οσο αφορα την οικονομικη θεση, που πρεπει να πουμε οτι δεν ειναι και οτι οικονομικοτερο απο πλευρας χρηματων. 
Αλλα χαλαλι γιατι ηταν οντως μια ωραια εμπειρια οπως ειπε και ο φιλος οταν εστειλα το πρωτο μηνυμα!
Καληνυχτα σε ολους και παντα τετοια!  :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

*...αναχώρηση απο Σύρο..!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 102745

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Speedrunner III*..._Αφιξη στην_ Τηνο _15-8-2010._ 
_ DSCN5116.jpg_
_ Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,vinman,dokimakos21,load,aegeanspeedlines_

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

Τηνος 22-08-2010 με τηνιακο βορια για τους φιλους 
*LEO** Maroulis Nikos dokimakos 21 rocinante* *Vinman Leonidas* *Nissos Mykonos Trakman* *Καρολο** polykas NOTIAS*
*Nikos_V Thanasis89* *Rocinante* *Φανούλα** Captain_Nionios*
*T.S.S APOLLON** diagoras Thanasis89 DeepBlue* 
*opelmanos pantelis2009 roussosf* 

*P8220241.JPG*

*P8220242.JPG*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Καταπληκτικες!!!Ευχαριστουμε φιλε ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ_

----------


## DeepBlue

Απίστευτος και πάλι φίλε ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ.Μας έχεις τρελάνει όλους.Να'σαι καλά. :Wink:

----------


## Leo

> Τηνος 22-08-2010 με τηνιακο βορια για τους φιλους 
> *LEO** Maroulis Nikos dokimakos 21 rocinante* *Vinman Leonidas* *Nissos Mykonos Trakman* *Καρολο** polykas NOTIAS*
> *Nikos_V Thanasis89* *Rocinante* *Φανούλα** Captain_Nionios*
> *T.S.S APOLLON** diagoras Thanasis89 DeepBlue* 
> *opelmanos pantelis2009 roussosf* 
> 
> *Συνημμένο Αρχείο 103024*
> 
> *Συνημμένο Αρχείο 103025*



Αυτές τισ είδα μόλις, σούπερ όπως και όλες οι άλλες εκείνης της ημέρας!

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

22-08-2010 επιστροφη απο Μυκονο εξω απο το λιμανι της Τηνου
P8220293.JPG

----------


## laz94

> 22-08-2010 επιστροφη απο Μυκονο εξω απο το λιμανι της Τηνου
> P8220293.JPG


Ό,τι και να πω θα είναι λίγο.... :Wink:

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Ό,τι και να πω θα είναι λίγο....


 Εγω για τις περισσοτερες φωτογραφιες ακολουθω το η σιωπη ειναι χρυσος απλα τις χαζευω με τις ωρες

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Εγω για τις περισσοτερες φωτογραφιες ακολουθω το η σιωπη ειναι χρυσος απλα τις χαζευω με τις ωρες


 Φιλε ΑΝΔΡΟΣ   μαλλον απο τα συνεχη τσιμπηματα του ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΥ  εχουμε μεινει  Αφωνοι !!! :Wink: :-D

----------


## polykas

_Στον φίλο Λάκη..._

polykas80oi0989.jpg

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

παιδια σας ευχαριστω ολους θα σας αφιερωσω αλλη μια
P8220248.JPG

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Για τον φίλο ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟ! Ευχαριστούμε για όλες τις εντυπωσιακές φωτογραφίες!
Speedrunner III έξω από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά..
*P7188573.JPG
*
*

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

Nissos Mykonos  σε ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση ...

----------


## dokimakos21

*Speedrunner III-Εχθές στον Σαρωνικό..!*
*Για όλη την Τηνιακή παρέα.!*
*P8303595.jpg*

----------


## manoubras 33

25-8-10 Πλησιαζοντας το λιμανι της Συρου..
DSCN0695.jpg

----------


## leonidas

Το αγαπημένο μου πλοίο  :Cool:  στον Σαρωνικό 8/8/2010! 

Για τους πολλούς φαν του υπέροχου αυτού σκαριού!  :Very Happy: 

DSCN5143.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

> Τηνος 22-08-2010 με τηνιακο βορια για τους φιλους 
> *LEO** Maroulis Nikos dokimakos 21 rocinante* *Vinman Leonidas* *Nissos Mykonos Trakman* *Καρολο** polykas NOTIAS*
> *Nikos_V Thanasis89* *Rocinante* *Φανούλα** Captain_Nionios*
> *T.S.S APOLLON** diagoras Thanasis89 DeepBlue* 
> *opelmanos pantelis2009 roussosf* 
> 
> *Συνημμένο Αρχείο 103024*
> 
> *Συνημμένο Αρχείο 103025*


Ευχαριστώ φίλε ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ για την αφιέρωση. Καταπληκτικές φωτο. Ανταπέδωσα στο Ελευθερία Δ  :Wink: :roll:.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Speedrunner III...Εν πλω 2-9-2010._
_DSC01547.jpg_
_Φωτο Σπυρος Μ._

----------


## xidianakis

> *Speedrunner III-Εχθές στον Σαρωνικό..!*
> *Για όλη την Τηνιακή παρέα.!*
> *P8303595.jpg*


απιστευτη φωτογραφια!

----------


## vinman

> *Speedrunner III-Εχθές στον Σαρωνικό..!*
> *Για όλη την Τηνιακή παρέα.!*
> *P8303595.jpg*


*Για σένα Φώτη και βέβαια και για την Συριανή και Τηνιακή παρέα...Έρμουπολη 11 Ιουλίου!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 105574

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Speedrunner III*...Τηνος 12-9-2010.
DSCN6166.jpg
_Για την παρεα της Τηνου και τους φιλους Ben Bruce,proussos,aegeanspeedlines,pantelis2009, rocinante,dokimakos21,diagoras,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,notias,cap  tain,ΑΝΔΡΟΣ,nikosnasia,HIGHSPEED4,nissos mykonos,DimitrisT,polykas,Nikos_V._

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ευχαριστω για την φωτο και την αφιερωση φιλε TSS APOLLON.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Speedrunner III_...Τηνος _11-9-2010._
_ DSCN5909.jpg_
_ Για τους φιλους DeepBlue,laz94,despo,ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ,Καρολος _

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Πολυ καλη δουλεια ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑ μπραβο

----------


## laz94

> _ Speedrunner III_...Τηνος _11-9-2010._
> _DSCN5909.jpg_
> _Για τους φιλους DeepBlue,laz94,despo,ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ,Καρολος_


Φίλε t.s.s. apollon ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ! 
Πολύ όμορφη κατάπλωρη φωτο στο όμορφο νησί της Τήνου! :Wink: 
Να 'σαι καλά!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Speedrunner III..._Τηνος_ 28-8-2010._
_DSC02136.jpg_ 
_Φωτο Σπυρος Μ._

----------


## DimitrisT

4/9 Το speedrunner έξω από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά.T.S.S.Apollon,pantelis2009, Leo,vinman,dokimakos21,manouvra33,skorpios,Nissos Mykonos ,leonidas και σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
DSCF7544.jpg

DSCF7543.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φωτο φίλε DimitrisT, ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση :Wink: .

----------


## SEA_PILOT

ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ [ΠΡΩΙΝΟΣ ΑΠΟΠΛΟΥΣ]

----------


## leonidas

Όπως ανακοινώθηκε απ'την εταιρία τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου θα συνεχιστούν μέχρι και τις 8 Νοεμβρίου λόγω εκλογών! :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Speedrunner III_...Τηνος 10-10 -2010.
DSCN7379.jpg
_Για την χθεσινοβραδυνη καραβολατρικη παρεα_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SPEEDRUNNER III στην La mycone.....

IMG_0521.JPG

Για την χθεσινοβραδυνη εκλεκτη παρεα :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

Speedrunner III-Χθεσινή άφιξη στην Σύρο...
PA104100.jpg

Για τους Leo,Nikos V. αλλά και στην χθεσινή παρέα..!

----------


## Trakman

Speedrunner III 
Για τους ΤSS APOLLON, AΝΔΡΟΣ, manoubras33, laz94, DimitrisT, leonidas, Nissos Mykonos, pantelis2009, rocinante, dokimakos21, Maroulis Nikos, Nikos_V, sylver23, vinman, Leo

Trakakis_P7102902.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Trakman ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση και την πανεμορφη φωτογραφια που μας χαρισες!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

> Speedrunner III 
> Για τους ΤSS APOLLON, AΝΔΡΟΣ, manoubras33, laz94, DimitrisT, leonidas, Nissos Mykonos, pantelis2009, rocinante, dokimakos21, Maroulis Nikos, Nikos_V, sylver23, vinman, Leo
> 
> Trakakis_P7102902.jpg


Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου, υπέροχη φωτο και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και τους φίλους που αναφέρεις. :Wink:  :Razz: 


SPEEDRUNNER III 04 13-10-2010.jpg
*Speedrunner III...13/10/2010. Πειραιάς*

----------


## laz94

Φίλοι Trakman και pantelis2009 σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Πρωι πρωι ανοιξα τον υπολογιστη και με αυτα που κανετε θα τον κλεισω με παλαβωσατε με αυτα που ανεβαζεται

----------


## Trakman

Για τους Συριανούς φίλους

Trakakis_P7113398.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ολοζωντανη φωτογραφια με απιθανα χρωματα!!!Αψογος Γιωργο!

----------


## manoubras 33

Ευχαριστω τον φιλο Τrakman για την αφιερωση..Πραγματικα μαγευτικες εικονες που μας συνεπαρουν..
Ας δουμε την σημερινη πρωινη αφιξη στο λιμανι της Ερμουπολης!
Για τους φιλους Trakman,Nikos_V,dokimakos21,leonidas..
DSCN1521.jpg

DSCN1537.jpg

----------


## ffyiannis

Speedrunner III στόν Πειραιά τον ¶υγουστο που μας πέρασε.
Χαρισμένες σε όλη την παρέα :Smile:

----------


## ffyiannis



----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Η πλωρη του ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ στην τελευταια φωτογραφια εκλεψε την παρασταση

----------


## ffyiannis

> Η πλωρη του ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ στην τελευταια φωτογραφια εκλεψε την παρασταση


είναι έτσι φτιαγμένη για να μπορούμε να βλέπουμε όλα τα μωρά σαν το speedrunner στήν πίστα :Wink:

----------


## zozef

Το πλοιο κατα την αφιξη του στη Συρο στης 13.00 απο την Μυκονο λογο απαγορευτικου ,για παραμονη του στο ασφαλεστερο λιμανι!!
παρελαση 015NA.jpg

----------


## zozef

Θα ξανανοιξω το θεμα απαγορευτικο,ποιος τα βγαζει και με τι κριτηρια,γιατι εαν δειτε ποια πλοια ταξειδευουν,  και που πανε,ας μη το συνεχεισω............................!

----------


## vinman

*Πέμπτη 28 Οκτωβρίου κάτω απο το Σούνιο!
Για τον Leo που ταξιδεύει μαζί του αυτή την ώρα...!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 113487

----------


## manoubras 33

*Kαλο ταξιδακι* Cpt Leo!! Δεν πειραζει, την επομενη φορα παλι..:-D
DSCN0697.jpg

----------


## hsw

Το πλοίο λόγω εκτακτων δρομολογίων λόγω εκλογών, 

Το Σάββατο θα αναχωρήσει από Πειραιά στις 07.45 για Σύρο (10.30-10.45) Τήνο (11.10-11.25) Μύκονο (11.45-11.55) Νάξο (12.30-12.40) Σύρο (13.30) για διανυκτέρευση.

Την Κυριακή από Σύρο στις 14.00 για Νάξο (14.50-15.10) Μύκονο (15:45-16.00) Τήνο (16.20-16.35) Σύρο (16.55-17.10) Πειραιά (19.50).

Την Δευτέρα δρομολόγιο έκπληξη από Σαντορίνη στις 12.25 για Ίο (13.05-13.15) Νάξο (14.10-14.20) Πάρο (14.50-15.05) Πειραιά (17.40)!!

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, δεν έχει ξαναπάει Ίο-Σαντορίνη!

----------


## dokimakos21

Speedrunner III-Εν πλω στις 28.10.2010
Για τους χθεσινούς ταξιδιώτες..!
PA284416.jpg

----------


## NAXOS

ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ ΛΙΓΑ ΛΕΠΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΣΤΗ ΝΑΞΟ

IMG_6831.JPG

IMG_6833.JPG

IMG_6837-1.JPG

IMG_6841.JPG

IMG_6857.JPG

----------


## zozef

Μαλλον ειναι και η τελευταια διανυκτερευση στη Συρο.
lll 003NA.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

υπέροχη νυχτερινή φίλε zozef, όπως υπέροχες και απο το φίλο NAXOS. Ας το δούμε και στον Πειραιά στις 13/10/2010, χαρισμένη σε σας και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

SPEEDRUNNER III 05 13-10-2010.jpg

----------


## Leo

Σήμερα ζήσαμε ένα μεγαλειώδη αποχαιρετισμό στην Σύρο, αφού ο καπταν Γιώργος αποφάσισε μετά το μόλα όλα, να κάνει μια φανταστική πιρουέττα, επιτόπου στροφή μέσα στο λιμάνι, αποχαιρετόντας το νησί για την σεζόν.

Μια μικρή δόση εδώ, ελπίζω ο Nikos_V να μας δώσει κάτι καλύτερο απέξω... Μοναδική εμπειρία για τους καραβολάτρες. Καλή ξεκούραση Captain και περιμένουμε την ανάποδη στροφή την άνοιξη!

Φυσικά αφιερωμένη στον Καπτάν Γιώργο Ευμορφόπουλο.
DSCN6453piroueta.jpg

----------


## leonidas

Δεν θα μπορούσε να υπήρχε καλύτερος αποχαιρετισμός στο νησί που στήριξε πολύ αυτό το πλοίο και τα 2 χρόνια πού είναι στην γραμμή!!!Και του χρόνου, το περιμένουμε να σηκώσει στο πόδι την Ερμούπολη με την δυνατή μπορού του... :Razz: 

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Λεο για την άμεση και ιδιαίτερη ανταπόκριση από το νησί, αλλά και τον cptnάρα Γιώργο Ευμορφόπουλο για την αγάπη του γι' αυτό που κάνει...

Καλή ξεκούραση και καλό χειμώνα *SPEEDRUNNER III*...

DSCN1309.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φωτο απο τους φίλους Leo & leonidas. Πραγματικά συγκινητικά αυτά που κάνουν οι Έλληνες καπεταναίοι για να αποχαιρετήσουν το νησί και τον κόσμο που αγαπούν και τους στυρίζουν.

----------


## zozef

Καλημερα,η αναχωρηση με ωραια κολπακια!
ooo 006NA.jpg
ooo 007NA.jpg
ooo 008NA.jpg
ooo 010NA.jpg
ooo 016NA.jpg
Καλη ξεκουραση......

----------


## roussosf

μαζι με τον Leo ζησαμε απο την πρυμνη του βαποριου αυτα τα κολπακια
το πλοιο εστριψε γυρω απο τον κεντρικο αξωνα του
και περασε η πλωρη του στο λιγα μετρα απο τον Αιολο που μολις ειχε δεσει
η κινηση αυτη του Cpt Γιωργου μου θυμησε οδηγο της F1 πριν μερικα χρονια που γυριζε το μονοθεσιο γυρω γυρω μεσα στην πιστα για να πανυγηρισει την κατακτηση του πρωταθληματος
και εγω να ευχηθω καλη ξεκουραση και γρηγορα το 2011 κοντα μας

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη πιρουέτα φίλε zozef. Ευχαριστούμε, καλή ξεκούραση σε όλο το πλήρωμα :Wink: .

----------


## hayabusa

καταπληκτικά στιγμιότυπα και μια εξαιρετική κίνηση από ένα πλοίαρχο που μας δείχνει με τον καλύτερο τρόπο ότι πίσω από τα τζάμια και τις κλειστές (για τον πολύ κόσμο γέφυρες) υπάρχουν άνθρωποι λεβέντες, *πραγματικοί ναυτικοί*

----------


## Leo

Αυτό που δεν ανέφερα βέβαια είναι ότι το σφυριξίδι πήγε σ άλλα χέρια.... Επαναλαμβάνω φανταστική εμπειρία, είμαι πολύ τυχερός που είμουν μέσα στο πλοίο και το έζησα ζωντανά μαζί με τον roussosf ενώ ο zozef πυροβολούσε.

Από ότι με πληροφόρησαν στο πλοίο επίσης επέβαινε και ένας ακόμη πλοίαρχος με ιστορία (τον θυμάμαι στην Γέφυρα του Παναγία Τήνου, δίπλα του τότε, ο δευτεροετής μου Συμεών Μάρκου) ο καπετάν *Χριστόφορος Κοτσαμπάς*.

----------


## dimitris cpt

ΝΑ ΠΩ ΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΣΤΡΟΦΗ ΓΥΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΑΝΟΞΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΝΑΞΟ!!!!ΠΡΙΝ ΛΙΓΟ .......ΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΣΗΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ ΕΙΝΕ ΠΩΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΑ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΗΜΕΝΗ ΜΑΝΟΥΒΡΑ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΕ ΣΗΜΑ ΚΑΤΑΤΕΘΕΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ cpt giwrgo!!!!

----------


## Leo

> ΝΑ ΠΩ ΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΣΤΡΟΦΗ ΓΥΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΑΝΟΞΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΝΑΞΟ!!!!ΠΡΙΝ ΛΙΓΟ .......ΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΣΗΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ ΕΙΝΕ ΠΩΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΑ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΗΜΕΝΗ ΜΑΝΟΥΒΡΑ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΕ ΣΗΜΑ ΚΑΤΑΤΕΘΕΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ cpt giwrgo!!!!


Όχι αυτό δεν είναι σωστό. Αυτήν την μανούβρα την κάνει για να αποχαιρετήσει το νησί στο κλέισιμο της σεζόν και αυτό είναι σήμα κατατεθέν. 
Σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν είναι μια μανούβρα που γίνεται σε καθημερινή βάση γιατί έχει ένα χρονικό διάστημα που σημαίνει καθυστέρηση (έστω και ολιγόλεπτη) και χρήμα. Πάντως με αυτά και αυτά αγαπούν οι νησιώτες τα βαπόρια που εξυπηρτούν τις γραμμές τους και νιώθουν ότι τους τιμούν οι καπεταναίοι, σφυρίζοντας και κάνοντας τους τσαλίμια. Με αυτήν την εικόνα τα παοχαιρετούν και τα περιμένουν να ξανάρθουν. Νομίζω αν κάποιος δεν είναι νησιώτης δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει την αξία αυτών που σχολιάζουμε.

----------


## Nikos_V

Η χθεσινη αφιξη του Speedrunner III στο λιμανι της Ερμουπολης με τους εκλεκτους επιβατες απο την Τηνο.....!!

PB070324.JPG

PB070328.JPG

PB070350.JPG

Φυσικα εκλεκτοι και οι επιβατες που επιβιβαστηκαν απο την Συρο!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Nikos_V

Και μετα απο την *μανουβρα* η αναχωρηση.........

PB070342.JPG

PB070346.JPG

Καλο χειμωνα στον cpt Γιωργο Ευμορφοπουλο και το πληρωμα του :Very Happy:

----------


## diagoras

Mπραβο Νικο!!Εξαιρετικες ληψεις :Very Happy: .Καλο χειμωνα στον cpt Γιωργο που για δευτερο συνεχομενο καλοκαιρι μας τρελανε με τις μανουβρες του 
ΤINOS 7 083.JPG

----------


## roussosf

> Και μετα απο την *μανουβρα* η αναχωρηση.........
> 
> PB070342.JPG
> 
> PB070346.JPG
> 
> Καλο χειμωνα στον cpt Γιωργο Ευμορφοπουλο και το πληρωμα του


ποιος χαιρετα απο την κοντρα γεφυρα?

----------


## Nikos_V

> ποιος χαιρετα απο την κοντρα γεφυρα?


Δεν χαιρετα αλλα νομιζω οτι τραβαει βιντεο την ολη διαδικασια!!!

----------


## DimitrisT

Speedrunner III εν πλω προς Πειραιά την ώρα που προσπερνά το Νησος Χίος.
DSCF5499.jpg
αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Leo,vinman,T.S.S.Apollon,diagoras,pantelis2009,nkr  ,Nikos v, zozef, leonidas,dokimakos21,Naxos και σε όλους τους φαν του πλοίου.

----------


## pantelis2009

υπέροχη φωτο φίλε DimitrisT, ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση. Θα ανταποδώσω σύντομα σε άλλο θέμα :Wink: .

----------


## dokimakos21

Ψαχνοντας βρηκα τον αποχαιρετισμο της Συρου...!
Ετσι λυθηκε και το ερωτημα τι κανει ο κυριος στην κοντρα γεφυρα..!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKvAL6BSmpA

----------


## hayabusa

καταπληκτικό, τι να λέμε τώρα...

----------


## roussosf

> Ψαχνοντας βρηκα τον αποχαιρετισμο της Συρου...!
> Ετσι λυθηκε και το ερωτημα τι κανει ο κυριος στην κοντρα γεφυρα..!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKvAL6BSmpA


η απορια ορισμενων επιβατων στην πρυμη ηταν γιατι το πλοιο γυριζει γυρω γυρω
που να ξερουν απο την αρωστια που λεγετε "ΚΑΡΑΒΟΛΑΤΡΙΑ"

----------


## Apostolos

Μιλάμε για πολλά μικροκύματα στο σώμα του βιντεολήπτη!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε dokimakos21, υπέροχο Video, καταπληκτική παρουσίαση :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Εξοχο βιντεακι!!! Ευχαριστουμε Φωτη

----------


## mike_rodos

*Tέλειο βίντεο! Τέλειος καραβολατρικός αποχερετισμός...!*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Speedrunner III εν πλω προς Πειραιά την ώρα που προσπερνά το Νησος Χίος.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 115111
> αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Leo,vinman,T.S.S.Apollon,diagoras,pantelis2009,nkr  ,Nikos v, zozef, leonidas,dokimakos21,Naxos και σε όλους τους φαν του πλοίου.


_Ευχαριστω φιλε DimitrisT. και ανταποδιδω_ 
_Speedrunner III..._Τηνος 12-9-2010
DSCN6165.jpg

----------


## Leo

Καλά αυτό το δικάμερο άπαιχτο... δεν το βλέπουμε και καθε μέρα ε? Είπαμε καλλιτέχνης ζωγράφιζε, καλλιτέχνης βιντεοσκοπούσε και καραβολάτρες χάζευαν και φωτογράφιζαν.... 2 μέσα, 2 έξω τουλάχιστον :Very Happy: .

Captain, το μήνυμα μου μεταφέρθηκε αυτούσιο :Wink: , σ ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## roussosf

> Μιλάμε για πολλά μικροκύματα στο σώμα του βιντεολήπτη!!!


θα τον εντάξουμε στα βαρέα και ανθυγιεινά

----------


## inseption

> Ψαχνοντας βρηκα τον αποχαιρετισμο της Συρου...!
> Ετσι λυθηκε και το ερωτημα τι κανει ο κυριος στην κοντρα γεφυρα..!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKvAL6BSmpA


το βιντεάκι δικό σου είναι φίλε μου??>?

----------


## dokimakos21

> το βιντεάκι δικό σου είναι φίλε μου??>?


Οχι δεν ειναι δικο μου...Αλλωστε δεν αναφερω και κατι τετοιο...Απλως το βρηκα και το εβαλα...

----------


## inseption

> Οχι δεν ειναι δικο μου...Αλλωστε δεν αναφερω και κατι τετοιο...Απλως το βρηκα και το εβαλα...


οκ απλά είδα ότι σε παραπάνω post σου έδιναν συγχαρητήρια!!! γι αυτό

----------


## pantelis2009

τα συγχαριτήρια φίλε του τα δώσαμε γιατί το ανέβασε στο θέμα του και το είδαν πολλοί. Συγχαριτήρια βέβαια και σε αυτόν που το τράβηξε και το ετοίμασε :Wink: .

----------


## giorgos_249

*Για τον εξαιρετικό πλοίαρχο (και συνονόματο) Cpt Γιώργο και όλο το φόρουμ.....*

*Προσπερνά το Αγιος Γεώργιος:*

100_2873.JPG

----------


## nkr

*Καθως ετοιμαζεται να αναχωρησει.......
Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis2009,tss apollon,giorgos 249,deep blue,dokimakos21,Dimitris T.,roussosf,leo,mike_rodos και Καρολος*

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου για την αφιέρωση, υπέροχη φωτο :Wink: .

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Το καλοκαίρι είχα την ευκαιρία να ταξιδέψω μαζί του από Νάξο για Πάρο. Πολύ ωραίο και προσεγμένο καράβι! Και το πλήρωμα άψογο. Από κίνηση...Αφήστε το καλύτερα!  :Wink:  Κάποιες φώτος από το εσωτερικό και το γκαράζ. Αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου...

Speedrunner III air seats.jpg

Speedrunner III doors.jpg

Speedrunner III garage.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ετοιμάζεται για αναχώρηση από πάρο για πειραιά*
*Για εσένα Γιάννη(aegeanspeedlines)* 

100_2068.JPG

----------


## vinman

28η Οκτωβρίου...για όλους τους Συρο-Τηνιακούς φίλους... :Wink: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 120135

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Μια φοτο του πλοιου χαρισμενη στους φιλους pantelis2009,gamemaniac,f/b delfini,giorgos_249,nkr και σε ολους τους φιλους του πλοιου !!!  :Cool: 
SR3.JPG

----------


## GameManiacGR

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε μου!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε IONIAN STAR και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και τους φίλους που αναφέρεις. :Wink: 
Speedrunner III....13/01/2011 τον Πειραιά με τον ήλιο να λαμπιρίζει γύρω του :Cool:  

SPEEDRUNNER III 07 13-01-2011.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Ευχαριστω φιλε μου !!!  :Cool: 
Υπεροχη φοτο !!!

----------


## vinman

Για τους φίλους Nikos_V,Leo,roussof,zozef,dokimakos21,Αιγαιοπλόος,  TSS APOLLON!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 121912

----------


## zozef

> Για τους φίλους Nikos_V,Leo,roussof,zozef,dokimakos21,Αιγαιοπλόος,  TSS APOLLON!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 121912


 Καλημερα σε ολο τον λαο του nautilia,vinman ζωγραφιζεις πρωι-πρωι!!!!

----------


## speedrunner

Αναρτήθηκαν στο site της εταιρίας τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου μέχρι και τις 30/06/2011

http://www.aegeanspeedlines.gr/Content/drom3.html

----------


## sg3

το speedrunner 3 αυτη την ωρα με *42,3* knots στον *πειραια*

----------


## giorgos....

παίζει πάλι το AIS.... :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## sg3

speedrunner 3.jpgξαναανεβαζω την εικονα γιατι η προηγουμενη δεν φαινεται καλα

----------


## johny18

Χα χα χα χα κάποιος να του κόψει κλήση ... Μέσα στο λιμάνι με τόσο μεγάλη ταχύτητα ;;; Συστήματα είναι αυτά και θα έχουν και κάποια λάθη ... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Διαφημιστό τρίκ είναι, ετοιμάζεται γαι απογείωση  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## speedrunner

Στα ναυπηγεία της Ελευσίνας βρίσκεται το πλοίο για τον δεξαμενισμό του!!!

----------


## f/b delfini

> Μια φοτο του πλοιου χαρισμενη στους φιλους pantelis2009,gamemaniac,f/b delfini,giorgos_249,nkr και σε ολους τους φιλους του πλοιου !!! 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 121125


Thanks πολυ-πολυ-πολυ-πολυ

----------


## zamas

> Στα ναυπηγεία της Ελευσίνας βρίσκεται το πλοίο για τον δεξαμενισμό του!!!


*Ζήτησε* *άδεια* απο το *Piraeus Traffic* στις *11:08* ενω βρισκόταν στην *Ακτη Τσελεπη* για *να αναχωρήσει για Ελευσίνα* και στις *11:09  του δώθηκε* το *οκ*.

----------


## speedrunner

Το πλοίο θα ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγια του στις 24/03 στην θέση του Speedrunner 4 στις δυτικές Κυκλάδες και απο 15/04 θα αρχίζει τα δρομολόγια του προς Σύρο - Τήνο - Μύκονο.

----------


## speedrunner

Στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά επιστρέφει αυτή την ώρα το πλοίο μετά την ολοκλήρωση του δεξαμενισμού του στην Ελευσίνα!!!!

----------


## speedrunner

Για δοκιμαστικό έχει βγει το ταχύπλοο!!!!

----------


## Κωστάκης

Για πιστοποιητικό πρέπει να έχει βγει το ταχύπλοο αυτή την ώρα με προορισμό τα λιμάνια της Σερίφου-Σίφνου-Μήλου.

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Ώπα το πλοιαράκι SPEEDRUNNER 3 πιάνει και το νησάκι μας φέτος; Με το SPEEDRUNNER 4 τι έγινε τέρμα φέτος το δρομολόγιο Σέριφοσ-Σίφνος-Μήλος-Κίμωλος και Φολέγανδρος;

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Speedrunner III στις 11/02/2011 στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένη σε Leo, nkr, AGIOS GEORGIOS, speedrunner, giorgos_249, IONIAN STAR, Κωστάκης, zamas, f/b delfini, johny18 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Razz: 


SPEEDRUNNER III 08 11-02-2011.jpg

----------


## Κωστάκης

> Το Speedrunner III στις 11/02/2011 στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.
> Χαρισμένη σε Leo, nkr, AGIOS GEORGIOS, speedrunner, giorgos_249, IONIAN STAR, Κωστάκης, zamas, f/b delfini, johny18 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 127457


Πολύ ωραία! Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!

----------


## nkr

*Στον Πειραια υπο βροχη.....
Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis2009,tss apollon,deep blue,Κωστακης,Dimitris T.,giorgos 249,speedrunner,zamas,f/b delfini,AGIOS GEORGIOS και Καρολο*
100_5416.jpg

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Ευχαριστώ πολύ nkr για την αφιέρωση!!!!

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Ευχαριστώ και εσένα για την αφιέρωση pantelis 2009 είναι καταπληκτική!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε nkr και ανταποδίδω σε σένα, AGIOS GEORGIOS, speedrunner, giorgos_249, IONIAN STAR, Κωστάκης, zamas, f/b delfini, johny18 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.:razz:


SPEEDRUNNER III 09 11-02-2011.jpg

----------


## Κωστάκης

Υπέροχη! Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση!

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Υπεροχη φοτο φιλε Παντελη.Η επομενη φοτο χαρισμενη σε σενα και σε οσους προαναφερεις !!!  :Wink: 
IMG_2601.JPG

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Ευχαριστώ και εσένα IONIAN STAR για την αφιέρωση της φωτογραφίας σου!!!!

----------


## karavofanatikos

SL383118.jpg
Σήμερα το απόγευμα στου Τζελέπη, κατά την άφιξή του! Καπετάνιος παραμένει ο Ευμορφόπουλος??

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Πρώτη αναχώρηση για φέτος! Πέμπτη απόγευμα σε μια εντυπωσιακή έξοδο! Για τους Σκορπιός, domimakos21, vinman και pantelis2009

Speedrunner III.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου για την αφιέρωση και την ωραία φωτο :Wink: .

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Ευχαριστώ πολύ pantelis 2009 σύντομα θα ανεβάσω και εγώ σε κάποιο θέμα !!!!  :Razz:

----------


## plori

To "ταξιδάκι του" στην Ελευσίνα http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cH-zCiEtA5w

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε plori για το βίντεο, απο μία δεξαμενή που δεν έχουμε εύκολη πρόσβαση :Wink:

----------


## speedrunner

Αλλαγές στα δρομολόγια του πλοίου, δρομολόγια απο Ηράκλειο για Σαντορίνη και την υψηλή περίοδο θα πιάνει Νάξο μόνο κάθε Τετάρτη!!!!

http://www.aegeanspeedlines.gr/Content/drom5.html

http://www.aegeanspeedlines.gr/Content/drom3.html

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Συγνώμη, αλλά τι δουλειά έχει το πλοίο στο Ηράκλειο? Μήπως τα μπερδέψανε με το 2?

----------


## speedrunner

Όχι φίλε, κοίτα και στο θέμα της εταιρίας!!!

----------


## dokimakos21

Το έχουμε ξεχάσει αυτό το ταχύπλοο μας .... 
Ας το δούμε σήμερα κατά την άφιξη μας στον Πειραιά.
Για όλους εσάς..!

P4166701.JPG P4166706.JPG

----------


## GiannisV

Καλημέρα, μια μικρή παρέκληση του δρομολογίου έκανε το πλοίο βόρεια της Γυάρου πριν 5λεπτά ξέρουμε κάτι?

----------


## Κωστάκης

Λόγω καιρού.

----------


## GiannisV

> Λόγω καιρού.


Σήμερα ήταν πολύ πιο μεγάλη η παρέκληση του δρομολογίου, και μια παρατήρηση το Highspeed4 που έκανε το ίδιο δρομολόγιο δεν είχε καμία αλλάγή στη ρώτα του αλλά συνέχισε κανονικά.....

----------


## hsw

Αυτό εξαρτάται από τον πλοίαρχο του κάθε πλοίου. Ίσως το Highspeed 4 να μην έχει τόσο μεγάλο πρόβλημα στον καιρό...

----------


## Κωστάκης

Προβληματάκια αντιμετώπισε σήμερα το πλοίο...



> Ενημερώθηκε, πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, το V.T.S. του Κεντρικού Λιμεναρχείου Πειραιά, από τον Πλοίαρχο του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «SPEEDRUNNERIII» Ν.Π. 11886, το οποίο έπλεε 3,5 ναυτικά μίλια από την έξοδο του λιμένα του Πειραιά, με μειωμένη ταχύτητα, έχοντας αποπλεύσει στις 07:41 από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά για την εκτέλεση προγραμματισμένου δρομολογίου για Σύρο – Τήνο – Μύκονο, με 97 επιβάτες και 28 άτομα πλήρωμα, για πιθανή εμπλοκή ξένου αντικειμένου σε κάποιο ΅ΆjetΆΆ. 
> Πραγματοποιήθηκαν κινήσεις απεμπλοκής και στις 08:23, ο Πλοίαρχος εν λόγω πλοίου, ενημέρωσε ότι συνεχίζει την εκτέλεση του δρομολογίου αναπτύσσοντας κανονική ταχύτητα.


Πηγή: ΥΕΝ

----------


## Express Pigasos

Το πλοιο εκανε δρομολογια το 2011 ομως το 2012 απο καποια στιγμη της Ανοιξης και μεχρι τον Οκτωβρη παρεμενε μαζι με το Speedrunner II στις ντανες της Ελευσινας.Τωρα στη θεση του εχει παει για ξεκουραση το SR IV που δουλεψε απο αρχες Απριλη μεχρι 7 Οκτωβρη. Στις 17 Οκτωβρη το 3ο ΣΡ επεστρεψε στη θεση του στον Πειραια
Στο παρακατω βιντεο μπορειτε να δειτε ολη του την αφιξη.αν και ρυμουλκουμενο απο ενα ρυμουλκο του Σπανοπουλου , τα jets του πλοιου δουλευαν...τυπικος ηταν ο λογος - υποθετω λογω του προτερου "παροπλισμου" του.

----------


## Agrino

IMG_6125.jpg

Το πλοίο χθες το βράδυ στην ακινησία του στον Πειραιά.

----------


## speedrunner

Στις Δυτικές Κυκλάδες θα δρομολογηθεί φέτος το ταχύπλοο!!!!

----------


## despo

Και το 4 για παροπλισμό ;

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ή για ναύλωση έξω;;*

----------


## pantelis2009

To SPEEDRUNNER III στις 26-04-2011 στον Πειραιά, κάνοντας ανάποδα για να δέσει.

SPEEDRUNNER III 21 26-04-2011.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Το  SPEEDRUNNER III στης 4-09-2011 :Surprised: 
SPRINTAINERS III 4-09-2011.jpg :Surprised:

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Το ταχυπλοο σημερα το πρωι στον Πειραια !!
100_0878.jpg100_0880.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Στον Πειραια πριν κανενα 3μηνο..

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ας δούμε ένα αριστοτεχνικό ρεμέτζο του Cpt Γιώργου Ευμορφόπουλου το καλοκαίρι του 2011 στη Σύρο!! 
SL385005.jpg SL385007.jpg SL385012.jpg SL385017.jpg

Αν και πρόκειται για δύο όμοια σκάφη, πιστεύω πως οι κάτοικοι και οι ταξιδιώτες των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων είχαν αγαπήσει πολύ το Speedrunner 4 και δεν βλέπω το λόγο αντικατάστασής του απ' το 3, σε περίπτωση που το 4 μείνει ανενεργό! Να ευχηθούμε το πλοίο να ξεκινήσει με το καλό στις 26/4 και να έχει μία επιτυχή σεζόν!

----------


## Aquaman

Αριστοτεχνικο το ρεμετζο οντως,πιο ακριβες δεν γινεται.Ας το δουμε εδω δεμενο σοτνΠειραια ενα πρωινο του 2010 παρεα με το αδερφακι του.

----------


## LOS

Ο λόγος που το 3 θα πάρει τη θέση του 4, είναι γιατι 2ος σερί χρόνος παροπλισμός για το 3 παραπάει..! Τώρα θα μου πείτε γιατι τα κρατάνε...από την άλλη και ποιος να τα αγοράσει? ¶λλη γραμμή δε νομίζω ότι υπάρχει που μπορεί να φέρει χρήματα...

----------


## proussos

04.jpg

*Το λευκό κρις - κραφτ σε λίγες ημέρες θα ξανασκίζει τις θάλασσες...*

----------


## Apostolos

Με το καλό!!!!

DSC_0723 (Custom).jpg

----------


## speedrunner

Στα ναυπηγία της Αυλίδας βρίσκετε το ταχύπλοο για τον δεξαμενισμό του!!!!

----------


## manolisfissas

Το SPEEDRUNNER III στον Πειραιά.

SPEDRUNNER III 20-11-2010.gif

----------


## leo85

Εργασίες συντήρησης αριστερής πάντας, σήμερα στον Πειραιά.

SPEEDRUNNER III 7-04-2013 01.gif

----------


## karavofanatikos

1 + σήμερα!!! Καλά ταξίδια στους καπετάνιους του, ¶γγελο Κοντομηνά και Γιώργο Ευμορφόπουλο, αλλά και σε όλο το πλήρωμα.
SL385455.jpg

----------


## leo85

Πρέπει να κάνει το πρώτο του δρομολογιο τώρα.
Να ευχηθουμε καλή σεζόν σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

Speedrunner III 9-04-2013 01.gif

----------


## plori

Η χθεσινή παρθενική άφιξη του στη Σιφνο.

----------


## MYTILENE

Πως  πάει από κίνηση στα πρώτα του δρομολόγια?

----------


## pantelis2009

> Η χθεσινή παρθενική άφιξη του στη Σιφνο.


Ωραία πόζα φίλε μου και σ' ευχαριστούμε. Καλή σεζόν να έχει πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## Panos80

Σημερα ειχε δρομολογιο για Δυτικες το πλοιο ή οχι?

----------


## karavofanatikos

Όχι, το πλοίο δεν είχε σήμερα προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο για Δυτικές Κυκλάδες.

----------


## speedrunner

Η Aegean Speed Lines ενημερώνει οτι την Πέμπτη 06 Ιουνίου 2013 θα εκτελεσθεί έκτακτο δρομολόγιο ως εξής :
ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ (12:00) - ΣΕΡΙΦΟΣ (14:35-14:45) - ΣΙΦΝΟΣ(15:10-15:20) - ΜΗΛΟΣ (16:20)  -
ΜΗΛΟΣ (16:35)- ΣΙΦΝΟΣ(17:35-17:45) ΣΕΡΙΦΟΣ(18:10-18:20) - ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ(21:00)

Παρακαλούνται οι επιβάτες όπως απευθυνθούνε σε πρακτορεία για την έκδοση των εισιτηρίων τους

http://www.aegeanspeedlines.gr/asl/v...?releaseID=112

----------


## plori

Σήμερα μετά από την Σίφνο θα μεταβεί στον Ιερό βράχο της Χρυσοπηγής όπου θα μεταφέρει την θαυματουργή Εικόνα Της.
Η Σίφνος γιορτάζει την πολιούχου της Παναγιά Χρυσοπηγή!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το SPEEDRUNNER III εχθές το απόγευμα φεύγοντας απο το μεγάλο λιμάνι. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

SPEEDRUNNER III 62 14-06-2013.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Σήμερα μετά από την Σίφνο θα μεταβεί στον Ιερό βράχο της Χρυσοπηγής όπου θα μεταφέρει την θαυματουργή Εικόνα Της.
> Η Σίφνος γιορτάζει την πολιούχου της Παναγιά Χρυσοπηγή!!!


Απ' το 2005 κρατά η παράδοση της Aegean Speed Lines, όπου πλοίο της σιφναίικης εταιρείας μεταφέρει την εικόνα της Παναγίας. Φέτος όμως ήταν η πρώτη χρονιά που την μετέφερε το 3. 
Βοήθεια σας να είναι και πιστεύω κάποια χρονιά να τα καταφέρω και να έρθω αυτή την ημέρα! Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους!

----------


## ppgk2005

Χτες Κυριακή παρακολούθησα λίγο από τα 16 και 28 τις προσπάθειες του Ολυμπία Ράδιο για την ανεύρεση του Ισπανού από το ιστιοπλοικό που έμεινε ακυβέρνητο, και έτσι άκουσα με τα αυτάκια μου οτι το φουσκωτό με τον ναυαγό εντόπισε το speedrunner iii, το οποίο μάλιστα πήρε εντολή από τον θάλαμο επιχειρήσεων να παραμείνει μέχρι να φτάσει το super puma και να κάνει τη διάσωση που μπορείτε να δείτε εδώ  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IT098-wIkE  - το speedrunner φαίνεται λίγο στο τέλος. 

Το παραπάνω το διευκρινίζω γιατί η περιγραφή του video λέει οτι εντοπίστηκε από το ελικόπτερο ενώ η πραγματικότητα είναι οτι το πλοίο έδωσε στίγμα και αναφορά οτι είναι ζωντανός ο ναυαγός.... όχι οτι μειώνει στο ελάχιστο την αξία των Puma της ΠΑ μας, απλά για να αποδοθούν τα εύσημα εκεί που πρέπει!!!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Έτσι ακριβώς όπως τα λες είναι φίλε ppgk2005:

Τα λεγόμενα σου επιβεβαιώνονται απ' το ακόλουθο άρθρο: 

http://www.theseanation.gr/ακτοπλοϊα...ι-διάσωση.html

----------


## thanos75

Το speedrunner III όπως το συνέλαβα- στο τσακ- από το λιμανάκι της Χερρονήσου στο βόρειο άκρο της Σίφνου.  Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου

P6291902.jpg

----------


## plori

Πολλή όμορφη ΄ σύλληψη ¨!!

----------


## thanos75

> Πολλή όμορφη ΄ σύλληψη ¨!!


Να'σαι καλά φίλε μου, σε ευχαριστώ.  Από τα ομορφότερα ταχύπλοα που ταξιδεύουν σε ελληνικά νερά αυτή τη στιγμή

----------


## karavofanatikos

Μετά το γεγονός της 7ης Ιουλίου, το πλοίο πρωταγωνίστησε σε ακόμη μία επιχείρηση διάσωσης το Σάββατο που μας πέρασε! Πολλά μπράβο σε όλο το πλήρωμα του Speedrunner 3!!

http://www.theseanation.gr/%CE%B1%CE...%83%CE%B1.html

----------


## karavofanatikos

Έκτακτο δρομολόγιο θα εκτελέσει το ταχύπλοο τη Δευτέρα 16 & 23 Σεπτεμβρίου για Σέριφο - Σίφνο - Μήλο.

Περισσότερο στον ακόλουθο σύνδεσμο:

http://www.aegeanspeedlines.gr/asl/view.php?releaseID=115

----------


## karavofanatikos

Αυτή την εβδομάδα ολοκληρώνει τα δρομολόγιά του και το Speedrunner 3 στη γραμμή των Δυτ. Κυκλάδων και συγκεκριμένα την ερχόμενη Κυριακή 13 Οκτωβρίου. Άραγε από κίνηση πως πήγε το φετινό καλοκαίρι;;

DSCN0022.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Κάθε πρωί ήταν το πρώτο που γέμιζε την Ε7 με αυτοκίνητα και το βράδυ ήταν το πρώτο που γέμιζε το λιμάνι με τους επιστρεφόμενους!

----------


## karavofanatikos

*Δρομολόγια H/S SPEEDRUNNER III για το 2014*

*21/10/13*

Η Aegean Speed Lines ανακοινώνει οτι οι πίνακες δρομολογίων του επιβατηγού – οχηματαγωγού  ταχυπλόου  SPEEDRUNNER III, για την γραμμή των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων, έχουν αναρτηθεί στην ιστοσελίδα της εταιρίας.
Τα δρομολόγια θα είναι διαθέσιμα στο σύστημα κρατήσεων της Forth - Crs σε λίγες ημέρες.

----------


## artzuna

Aπό τις εποχές που χάζευα Σάββατο πρωί στο δρομολόγιο των 8  μέσα από το Ιόνιον τα ένδοξα Παναγία Τήνου-Ναιάς ΙΙ και μετέπειτα που δούλεψα για ένα φεγγάρι στο Ποσειδών express προσπαθούσα να μην χάνω "συναντήσεις" .
Tώρα τις ψάχνω στο youtube.. 
μάζεψα όλες τις "συναντήσεις" που βρήκα για το speedrunner III και είπα να τις μοιραστώ μαζί σας.

ξεκινάω με το πιο δημοφιλές βίντεο vs Aιολος Κεντέρης 2




vs Μega Jet

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Hj4O1zTvag

vs Highspeed 4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgKDY3B-CQ0


vs highspeed 6

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XL4vu_f6QcU


προσπέραση από το Αγ. Γεώργιος με αντιδράσεις...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IAvbdwfQoM

----------


## giorgos....

Άφιξη στον Πειραιά στις 19 Ιουνίου 2013

P6190771.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Για άλλη μια χρονιά η Aegean Speed Lines είναι αυτή που θα αναλάβει τη μεταφορά της ιερής εικόνας απ' τις Καμάρες προς τον βράχο της Χρυσοπηγής στη Σίφνο! Έτσι στις 28 του μηνός το ταχύπλοο θα αναχωρήσει εκτάκτως στις 3 το μεσημέρι απ' τον Πειραιά με σκοπό να συμπεριλάβει και την περεταίρω γιορτινή διαδρομή. Με ανυπομονησία θα περιμένουμε φωτό απ' τους Σιφνιούς ανταποκριτές!

----------


## SteliosK

Speedrunner III 26/05/2014
Λίγο πριν τον κατάπλου στο μεγάλο λιμάνι.

DSC_0020.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ένα εκπληκτικό βίντεο από αέρος απ' τον φετινό εορτασμό της Παναγίας της Χρυσοπηγής στη Σίφνο με τη συμμετοχή του Speedrunner 3! 

Απολαύστε το: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNu03bPu3LE

----------


## karavofanatikos

Εν πλω στο Σαρωνικό, βάζοντας ρότα για Δυτικές Κυκλάδες!

DSCN2831.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Μία καταπληκτική λήψη με τo Speedrunner 3 να δένει στο λιμάνι της Σίφνου!

A.S.L.jpg

Φωτό: Γιάννης Κοντος

----------


## nikos.man

P8080135.jpgP8080139.jpgP8080140.jpgP8080141.jpgP8080142.jpg

----------


## nikos.man

P8080143.jpgP8080144.jpgP8080145.jpgP8080146.jpg

----------


## kalypso

Ανεκτέλεστο παρέμεινε το σημερινό δρομολόγιο του* Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ* *“SPEEDRUNNER III”* Ν.Π.11886, με ώρα αναχώρησης 16:00 από λιμένα Πειραιά, για Σέριφο-Σίφνο-Μήλο, λόγω δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών.
πηγη:www.hcg.gr

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το ταχύπλοο χθες το απόγευμα ολοκλήρωσε επιτυχώς τα φετινά του δρομολόγια στις Δυτικές Κυκλάδες!

Όπως συνηθίζει τα τελευταία χρόνια, έτσι και φέτος αποχαιρέτισε την Σίφνο με μια εντυπωσιακή χορευτική πιρουέτα! Απολαύστε το παρακάτω βίντεο από αέρος!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...hA&app=desktop

----------


## pantelis2009

Ωραίο βίντεο Νεκτάριε και σ' ευχαριστούμε που μας το παρουσίασες.

----------


## thanos75

Όντως ωραίο βίντεο...μακάρι να συνέχιζε τα δρομολόγιά του όλο το Νοέμβριο όπως αρχικά σκεφτόταν η εταιρία :Fat:

----------


## thanos75

Όντως ωραίο βίντεο...τελικά τα speedrunners είναι ο μόνος τύπος ταχυπλόων που πραγματικά μου αρέσει. Μακάρι να συνέχιζε τα δρομολόγιά του όλο το Νοέμβριο όπως αρχικά μελετούσε η εταιρία :Fat:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πολύ της..."μοδός" έχουν γίνει τέτοιου είδους χαιρετισμοί. :Fat: Βέβαια,η Σίφνος είναι η πατρίδα του πλοιοκτήτη κ. Λεωνίδα Δημητριάδη-Ευγενίδη.

----------


## rafina-lines

Βίκτωρ, ο χαιρετισμός αυτός, δλδ το πλοίο να γυρίζει την πλώρη 360 μοίρες και να χαιρετάει το λιμάνι που το φιλοξενεί, (σα να υποκλίνεται και να ευχαριστεί το λιμάνι για τη φιλοξενία) υπήρχε από τα πολύ παλιά χρόνια.  Αν δεις κάποιες ταινίες με πειρατές της δεκαετίας του '60 θα συναντήσεις πολλές τέτοιες σκηνές.  Γινόταν αρκετά συχνά κυρίως όταν πλοία φιλοξενούνταν για καιρό σε κάποια λιμάνια, είτε γιατί είχαν ανάγκη επισκευών μετά από θαλασσοταραχές ή από συμπλοκές με πειρατές, είτε γιατί αναγκάζονταν να πάρουν προμήθειες εκτός προγράμματος, τις οποίες είχαν πολύ ανάγκη.  Στη σύγχρονη εποχή μας, αυτό εξελίχθηκε σε αποχαιρετισμούς πλοίων από λιμάνια που θα κάνουν καιρό να ξαναπιάσουν ή που δε θα ξαναπιάσουν ποτέ...   :Smile:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aγαπητέ rafina-lines γνωρίζω την σημασία τους κ εννοείται ότι δεν το βλέπω αρνητικά.¶λλωστε κ το έχω ξαναγράψει,σαν νησιώτης γνωρίζω από πρώτο χέρι την στένή σχέση πλοίου κ νησιού.Απλώς αυτός ο τρόπος χαιρετισμού,οι πιρουέτες κ τα οχτάρια,πραγματικά συγκινητικός έχει "εισβάλει" τελευταία στην ακτοπλοϊα,λες κ μιμείται ο ένας πλοίαρχος τον άλλο :Fat: .

----------


## rafina-lines

Μα ναι, φίλε μου, δεν είπα ότι το βλέπεις αρνητικά...  Απλά μια πληροφορία έδωσα.  Φυσικά και είναι πολύ ωραία η όλη φάση που κάνουν τα πλοία μας, και μακάρι να τη συνεχίσουν.  Προσωπικά μ' αρέσουν πάρα πολύ τέτοιες σκηνές και θεωρώ πως μ' αυτόν τον τρόπο τα πλοία έρχονται πιο κοντά στον κόσμο, και γίνονται πιο προσιτά στο ευρύ κοινό ξεπερνώντας την εικόνα ενός απλού μέσου συγκοινωνίας...   :Smile:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> και θεωρώ πως μ' αυτόν τον τρόπο τα πλοία έρχονται πιο κοντά στον κόσμο, και γίνονται πιο προσιτά στο ευρύ κοινό ξεπερνώντας την εικόνα ενός απλού μέσου συγκοινωνίας...


 E λοιπόν,το επιβατικό κοινό θα το διαιρούσα σε 3 βασικές κατηγορίες:
α) Καραβολάτρες όπως εμείς οι οποίοι γνωρίζουμε ο καθένας από την δική του άποψη περισσότερο ή λιγότερο τα πλοία.
β)Αυτοί που γνωρίζουν μάλλον επιφανειακά τα πλοία της/των γραμμής/ών που χρησιμοποιούν ή του λιμανιού του τόπου διαμονής τους.
γ)Όσοι ταξιδεύουν περιστασιακά πχ γιά διακοπές κ βλέπουν τα πλοία αδιάφορα,σαν να είναι λεωφορείο.Αυτό ειδικά συμβαίνει με τις γυναίκες ή άτομα που δεν έχουν σχέση με την θαλάσσια μεταφορά.Νομίζω είναι το ευρύ κοινό που λες αλλά είναι δύσκολο να αγαπήσει τα πλοία εκτός από τις μικρές ηλικίες από όπου μπορεί να γεννηθούν νέοι καραβολάτρες.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Βίκτωρ, ο χαιρετισμός αυτός, δλδ το πλοίο να γυρίζει την πλώρη 360 μοίρες και να χαιρετάει το λιμάνι που το φιλοξενεί, (σα να υποκλίνεται και να ευχαριστεί το λιμάνι για τη φιλοξενία) υπήρχε από τα πολύ παλιά χρόνια.  Αν δεις κάποιες ταινίες με πειρατές της δεκαετίας του '60 θα συναντήσεις πολλές τέτοιες σκηνές.  Γινόταν αρκετά συχνά κυρίως όταν πλοία φιλοξενούνταν για καιρό σε κάποια λιμάνια, είτε γιατί είχαν ανάγκη επισκευών μετά από θαλασσοταραχές ή από συμπλοκές με πειρατές, είτε γιατί αναγκάζονταν να πάρουν προμήθειες εκτός προγράμματος, τις οποίες είχαν πολύ ανάγκη.  Στη σύγχρονη εποχή μας, αυτό εξελίχθηκε σε αποχαιρετισμούς πλοίων από λιμάνια που θα κάνουν καιρό να ξαναπιάσουν ή που δε θα ξαναπιάσουν ποτέ...


Επειδή άρεσε στο σκηνοθέτη του Χόλιγουντ δε σημαάινει ότι γινόταν και στην πραγματικότητα. Αν ήταν έτσι θα πρέπει αν πιστέψουμε ότι αν ήθελαν να κατέβουν γρήορα από την αντένα έσκιζαν το πανί με το μαχαίρι τους για να τους φρεναρει όπως έκανε ο Έρολ Φλιν.
Ξέρουμε ότι σίγουρα δεν έκαναν στοφή 360° τα ιστιοφόρα μέσα στο λιμάνι. Το ξέρουμε γιατί ένα μεγάλο  ιστιοφόρο θέλει πολύ μεγάλο χώρο και επιδέξιους χειρισμούς στα πανιά για να γυρίσει έτσι. Βέβαια για να σαλπάρει ένα ιστιοφόρο μόνο με τα πανιά του κάνει μια στροφή όπως έχουμε συζητήσει στο σχετικό θέμα *εδώ* (στο σχήμα ακι στο βίντεο φάινεται η στροφή) αλλά όχι 360°.

Αλλά και στην εποχή του ατμού ήταν δύσκολο να γίνει τέτοιος ελιγμός. Μέχρι και πριν λίγα χρόνια τα βαπόρια της ακτοπλοίας έιχαν μπαταριστές μηχανές και κάποια ήταν μονοπρόπελα, ενώ δεν έιχαν μπόου θράστερ. Οπότε το βλέπω δύσκολο να είναι παράδοση τέτοιος ελιγμός για χαιρετισμό.
Άρα η απάντηση στο ερώτημα "γιατί τώρα πια κάνουν στροφή 360° για να χαιρετήσουν το λιμανι ενώ παλιά δεν έκαναν;" είναι "γιατί τώρα πια μπορούν".

ο παραδοσιακός χαιρετισμός ενός βαποριού που αφήνει ένα λιμάνι ή σε κάποιον που αποχωρεί είναι τρία μακρά σφυρίγματα.

----------


## thanos75

> Επειδή άρεσε στο σκηνοθέτη του Χόλιγουντ δε σημαάινει ότι γινόταν και στην πραγματικότητα. Αν ήταν έτσι θα πρέπει αν πιστέψουμε ότι αν ήθελαν να κατέβουν γρήορα από την αντένα έσκιζαν το πανί με το μαχαίρι τους για να τους φρεναρει όπως έκανε ο Έρολ Φλιν.
> Ξέρουμε ότι σίγουρα δεν έκαναν στοφή 360° τα ιστιοφόρα μέσα στο λιμάνι. Το ξέρουμε γιατί ένα μεγάλο  ιστιοφόρο θέλει πολύ μεγάλο χώρο και επιδέξιους χειρισμούς στα πανιά για να γυρίσει έτσι. Βέβαια για να σαλπάρει ένα ιστιοφόρο μόνο με τα πανιά του κάνει μια στροφή όπως έχουμε συζητήσει στο σχετικό θέμα *εδώ* (στο σχήμα ακι στο βίντεο φάινεται η στροφή) αλλά όχι 360°.
> 
> Αλλά και στην εποχή του ατμού ήταν δύσκολο να γίνει τέτοιος ελιγμός. Μέχρι και πριν λίγα χρόνια τα βαπόρια της ακτοπλοίας έιχαν μπαταριστές μηχανές και κάποια ήταν μονοπρόπελα, ενώ δεν έιχαν μπόου θράστερ. Οπότε το βλέπω δύσκολο να είναι παράδοση τέτοιος ελιγμός για χαιρετισμό.
> Άρα η απάντηση στο ερώτημα "γιατί τώρα πια κάνουν στροφή 360° για να χαιρετήσουν το λιμανι ενώ παλιά δεν έκαναν;" είναι "γιατί τώρα πια μπορούν".
> 
> ο παραδοσιακός χαιρετισμός ενός βαποριού που αφήνει ένα λιμάνι ή σε κάποιον που αποχωρεί είναι τρία μακρά σφυρίγματα.


Νομίζω πως έχεις δίκιο, ο παραδοσιακός χαιρετισμός ήταν τα 3 σφυρίγματα.  Όσο για τις ιδιαίτερες μανούβρες τις λατρεύω σαν καραβολάτρης, και τις απολαμβάνω στα σχετικά βίντεο και όσες φορές έτυχε να δω live, κάπου όμως πιστεύω πως υπάρχει και λίγο η καλώς εννοούμενη- και το τονίζω το καλώς- ελαφρά ματαιοδοξία του καπετάνιου.  Μια αφορμή για λίγη performance δεξιοτεχνίας, όποτε υπάρχει και η σχετική αφορμή (π.χ. κάποια γιορτή ή αποχαιρετισμός) που σίγουρα ικανοποιεί τόσο τον ίδιο τον καπετάνιο αφού μπορεί να επιδεικνύει και να επιβεβαιώνει κάποιες από τις πιο ιδιαίτερες ικανότητες του, ενώ παράλληλα ικανοποιεί και τον επισκέπτη/κάτοικο του λιμανιού στα μάτια του οποίου ο καπετάνιος "ανεβαίνει" ακόμα περισσότερο :Cocksure:

----------


## manolisfissas

Το Speedrunner III την ήμερα τον φώτων Σημαιοστολισμενο .

Speedrunner III 6-1-2015.gif.

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Μανώλη πλέον το SPEEDRUNNER III έφυγε από εκεί και έχει δέσει κάτω από το ΥΕΝ, εκεί που ήταν το SPEEDRUNNER II. Εδώ η απόδειξη για το ΙΙΙ φωτογραφημένο από το Μπρούφας στις 07-04-2015.

SPEEDRUNNER III 68 07-04-2015.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε pantelis2009 για την ενημέρωση που μας έκανες.

----------


## parianos

Διαβασα το περιοδικο του ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ του μηνα Απριλιου οτι το speedrunner ΙΙΙ πουληθηκε στην εταιρεια στην Βενεζουελα αληθευει αυτο ή οχι;

----------


## pantelis2009

Το SPEEDRUNNER III όπως το συνέλαβε ο φακός μου στις 17-04-2015 από το εκκλησάκι στην Κυνόσουρα, στο μόλο την ΝΑΥΣΙ που βρίσκετε.

SPEEDRUNNER III 71 17-04-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Speedrunner III ήδη έχει φτάσει στη Χαλκίδα για το δεξαμενισμό του ώστε να είναι έτοιμο να φύγει ναυλωμένο από τη NAVLINE και να κάνει τη διαδρομή Algecitas - Ταγγέρη. ¶ραγε στη Χαλκίδα θα βαφτούν και τα σινιάλα της εταιρείας!!!!!!!!
Αν βρεθεί κανείς από εκεί ........ας μας ενημερώσει.

----------


## manolisfissas

Το πλοίο γύρισε από Χαλκίδα και πήγε κατευθείαν στην Ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικη ζώνη του Περάματος.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο βρίσκετε στη ΝΑΥΣΙ καμιά εβδομάδα και ήδη έχουν αρχίσει να βάφουν τη δεξιά μπάντα του με τα σινιάλα της νέας του εταιρείας NAVLINE, η οποία όπως βλέπετε στη σελίδα της ...ήδη δείχνει το πλοίο με τα σινιάλα της και λέει ότι θα κάνει τη διαδρομή ALGECIRAS-TANGER σε 50 λεπτά.
Η φωτο .........δεν μπορούσε να βγει κάτι καλύτερο με όλα αυτά τα εμπόδια, τραβηγμένη σήμερα από το ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη.

SPEEDRUNNER III 76 11-06-2015.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Το πλοίο κοντεύει να μπει στον Πειραιά Ξέρει κάνεις κάτι ;

----------


## dionisos

> Το πλοίο κοντεύει να μπει στον Πειραιά Ξέρει κάνεις κάτι ;


Μαλλον ετοιμαζεται για αναχωρηση

----------


## pantelis2009

Ενώ στο AIS του γράφει ALGECIRAS αυτό βρίσκεται ανάμεσα Κέα-Κύθνο με 29,3 μίλια. Μήπως πηγαίνει Σύρο.....για πετρέλαια!!!!!! 
Εδώ φωτογραφημένο πριν 2 χρόνια όταν έβγαινε από τον Πειραιά και υπήρχε και το .....κόκκινο φανάρι. Να δω πότε θα μπει στη θέση του.

SPEEDRUNNER III 64 14-06-2013.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως τα είπα είναι τα πράγματα. Από την ώρα που έφτασε είναι δίπλα του το εφοδιαστικό "Σύρος" .....και ρουφάειιιιιιιιιιιιιιι. :Fat:

----------


## manoubras 33

[QUOTE=pantelis2009;554769]Όπως τα είπα είναι τα πράγματα. Από την ώρα που έφτασε είναι δίπλα του το εφοδιαστικό "Σύρος" .....και ρουφάειιιιιιιιιιιιιιι. :Fat: 

Εδώ είμαστε, μόλις τώρα από την ράδα στη Σύρο! Ήταν και αρκετά μακριά από την ακτή, άλλα κάτι έκανα.Καλά ταξίδια και καλή συνεχεία στο πλοίο!

DSCN4999.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε manoubras 33. Το είδαμε ολόκληρο και με τα νέα του σινιάλα. :Fat:

----------


## dionisos

Απο την ημερα που εφθασε στο ALGESIRAS το πλοιο εχει δεσει και δεν εχει κουνηθει. Γνωριζει κανεις γιατι δεν πραγματοποιει δρομολογια

----------


## dionisos

Εχει ξεκινησει τον δρομο της επιστροφης. Τωρα βρισκεται κοντα στο ΑΛΓΕΡΙ και εχει αφιξη στον ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ στις 11/10. Καλο ταξειδι και με το καλο να μας ερθει.

----------


## leo85

Έχει καιρό και είναι στην Αγ Πελαγία στα Κύθηρα.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Ερχεται; Highspeed αναζητεί η Levante Ferries για το Ιόνιο | Πάτρα – Σάμη (χρόνος ταξιδίου 1.45′) Ζάκυνθος – Κυλλήνη (30′)*Λες να δούμε κάτι....τέτοιο.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## giorgos_zante

Θα τo δούμε

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παρά τα σενάρια επαναδραστηριοποίησης του στο Ιόνιο, προς το παρόν το πλοίο συνεχίζει να παραμένει στην ίδια θέση στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας, χωρίς ακόμα να υπάρχει καμμία δραστηριότητα εργασιών, είτε εσωτερική (σύμφωνα με ασφαλείς πληροφορίες) είτε εξωτερική.

IMG_0268.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 09/04/2016_

----------


## Appia_1978

Στις Κεφαλλονίτικες ιστοσελίδες αναφέρουν, πως το νέο όνομα του πλοίου θα είναι Vento di Levante (Άνεμος της Ανατολής).

----------


## pantelis2009

To Speedrunner III έφυγε σήμερα το πρωί αυτοδύναμο από το ναυπηγείο Κόρου στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας και πήγε για το δεξαμενισμό του στα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας.

----------


## seajets

> Παρά τα σενάρια επαναδραστηριοποίησης του στο Ιόνιο, προς το παρόν το πλοίο συνεχίζει να παραμένει στην ίδια θέση στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας, χωρίς ακόμα να υπάρχει καμμία δραστηριότητα εργασιών, είτε εσωτερική (σύμφωνα με ασφαλείς πληροφορίες) είτε εξωτερική.


Τώρα μπορώ να επιβεβαιώσω την παραπάνω πληροφορία(περί επαναδραστηριοποίησης του στο Ιόνιο). Το ταχύπλοο έχει βαφτεί κίτρινο και, υποθέτω, όπου 'να 'ναι θα μετονομαστεί.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αγαπητέ φίλε σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την ενημέρωση.

Μία απορία μόνο..... Γιατί έκανες παράθεση το δικό μου (προ μίας εβδομάδας) ποστ ??? Όταν το είχα ανεβάσει το πλοίο βρισκόταν ακόμα στα Αμπελάκια χωρίς καμμία εξωτερική ένδειξη για επανεργοποίηση του, ανέβασα φωτό του και είχα γράψει "προς το παρόν". Από τότε μεσολάβησαν δύο ποστ άλλων φίλων, ένα που μας ενημέρωσε για την μετονομασία του, και άλλο ένα που μας ενημέρωσε ότι έφυγε από τα Αμπελάκια για να δεξαμενιστεί στην Ελευσίνα.

Σε τι ακριβώς σε εξυπηρέτησε η παράθεση του ποστ μου..... ειλικρινά απορώ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Speedrunner III τελείωσε με τη συντήρηση του και βρίσκεται στον Πειραιά κάτω από το ΥΕΝ. Κανένας φίλος να επιβεβαιώσει ότι βάφτηκε στα κίτρινα που μου είπαν????

----------


## pantelis2009

¶ραγε για δοκιμαστικό βγήκε ή αναχώρησε για τη νέα του εταιρεία, αφού όπως γράφει εδώ στις 22/04 ξεκινά δρομολόγια.

----------


## kythnos

> ¶ραγε για δοκιμαστικό βγήκε ή αναχώρησε για τη νέα του εταιρεία, αφού όπως γράφει εδώ στις 22/04 ξεκινά δρομολόγια.


Απόψε που πέρασα πάντως δεν είχε φύγει και έκαναν κάτι δουλειές στο γκαράζ...

----------


## kythnos

Και μία φωτογραφία με τα νέα του χρώματα....20160419_192549.jpg

----------


## nikos.man



----------


## dionisos

Γνωριζει κανεις ποιοσ ειναι Πλοιαρχος στο ταχυπλοο.

----------


## Σπύρος Πίππος

Εκει που δεν ειχαμε πλοιο για την γραμμη βρεθηκαμε με ταχυπλοο , να και μια ευχαριστη εκπληξη .
Μακαρι να μεινει ανοιχτη η γραμμη ολο τον χρονο με ταχυπλοο η μη .

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και μία φωτογραφία με τα νέα του χρώματα....Συνημμένο Αρχείο 174345


Bλέπω ότι δεν μετονομάστηκε που έλεγαν.

----------


## andria salamis

Ηθελα να το δω,απο θάλασσα μεριά,και μου κόστισε 2,5 ωρες!
Και τελικα μου αρεσε Λευκό!Καλοτάξιδο,καλή Αρχή.

P1040385.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Έφυγε με προορισμό την Πάτρα όπως γράφει στο AIS του και πηγαίνει μέσο Ισθμού.

----------


## mariossss

Αναχωρηση απο Πάτρα με μερικα "απροοπτα"

----------


## avvachrist

> Αναχωρηση απο Πάτρα με μερικα "απροοπτα"


Τι ακριβώς παίχτηκε και ο κύριος έχει κατεβάσει όλους τους Αγίους???

----------


## mariossss

> Τι ακριβώς παίχτηκε και ο κύριος έχει κατεβάσει όλους τους Αγίους???


Αμα εννοεις στο τελος του βιντεο ειναι απο ενα ζευγαρι που τσακωνοντουσαν ασχημα και επεσε και ξυλο!

----------


## Σπύρος Πίππος

O κιτρινος πυραυλος στο λιμανι της Πατρας .

DSC_0625.jpgDSC_0627.jpgDSC_0630.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> O κιτρινος πυραυλος στο λιμανι της Πατρας .
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 175145Συνημμένο Αρχείο 175146Συνημμένο Αρχείο 175147


Εντάξει,είδατε κ εσείς ένα ταχύπλοο στην Πάτρα!
Πλάκα κάνω :Fat: .

----------


## dionisos

> Εντάξει,είδατε κ εσείς ένα ταχύπλοο στην Πάτρα!
> Πλάκα κάνω.


 Η  πραγματικοτητα ειναι οτι τωρα που ειναι η περιοδος των παχιων αγελαδων δηλαδη καλοκαιρι ολα ειναι ροδινα απο χειμωνα μερια θα εχουμε παλι παραπονα και θα υποφερει ο κοσμος. Καθε χρονο το ιδιο μοτιβο

----------


## marioskef

Το πλοίο ειναι ναυλωμένο με option  αγοράς;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το πλοίο ειναι ναυλωμένο με option  αγοράς;


Δεν έχει ακουστεί κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## marioskef

Στο site της atlantides shipping που παρέθεσε ο pantelis αναφέρει:


Speedrunner III acting as brokers in the chartering of the vessel to the Ionian Coastal Line (11880) and in her subsequent sale.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο από χθες το μεσημέρι είναι αραγμένο στην Κεφαλλονιά, ενώ το AIS του γράφει προορισμός ....Σαλαμίνα. Ξέρει κανείς ....κάτι??

----------


## dionisos

> Το πλοίο από χθες το μεσημέρι είναι αραγμένο στην Κεφαλλονιά, ενώ το AIS του γράφει προορισμός ....Σαλαμίνα. Ξέρει κανείς ....κάτι??


Ετελειωσε η ναυλωση και αυτη την στιγμη  βρισκεται στην γεφυρα ΡΙΟ-ΑΝΤΙΡΙΟ κατευθυνομενο προς Σαλαμινα. Βλεπεις χειμωνας και τωρα θα ψαχνουμε βαπορι για να εξυπηρετηθει η γραμμη. Τι ειχες Γιαννη τι ειχα Παντα.

----------


## despo

> Ετελειωσε η ναυλωση και αυτη την στιγμη  βρισκεται στην γεφυρα ΡΙΟ-ΑΝΤΙΡΙΟ κατευθυνομενο προς Σαλαμινα. Βλεπεις χειμωνας και τωρα θα ψαχνουμε βαπορι για να εξυπηρετηθει η γραμμη. Τι ειχες Γιαννη τι ειχα Παντα.


Το έχουν βρεί το πλοίο που θα εξυπηρετεί τη γραμμή και ειναι το Φιορο ντι Λεβάντε.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Ετελειωσε η ναυλωση και αυτη την στιγμη  βρισκεται στην γεφυρα ΡΙΟ-ΑΝΤΙΡΙΟ κατευθυνομενο προς Σαλαμινα.


Το πλοίο βρίσκεται και πάλι στα Αμπελάκια, στην ίδια θέση όπου ήταν δεμένο και πριν την ναύλωση του.

IMG_0167.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 24/09/2016_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από τα μέσα του Δεκέμβρη έχει ρυμουλκηθεί στο λιμάνι Πειραιά, και βρίσκεται πρυμοπλαγιοδετημένο στην ακτή Μιαούλη. Να το δούμε σε χθεσινή φωτό.

IMG_0764.jpg
_Πειραιάς - 11/02/2017_

----------


## pantelis2009

Για που το έβαλε το πλοίο ρυμουλκούμενο από το Christos XIII?????

----------


## hayabusa

Χαλκίδα πηγαίνει για το δεξαμενισμό του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα το πρωί ανέβηκε στη δεξαμενή της Χαλκίδας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο έχει γυρίσει στον Πειραιά και σήμερα βγήκε δοκιμαστικό το μεσημέρι στον Αργοσαρωνικό.

----------


## George_345

Στο δοκιμαστικό έπιασε 38αρι....εκτόξευση :P

----------


## karavofanatikos

Για άλλη μια χρονιά η Aegean Speed Lines θα συμμετέχει στον εορτασμό της Παναγίας της Χρυσοπηγής στη Σίφνο. Έτσι, την Τετάρτη 24 Μαΐου το Speedrunner 3 θα αναχωρήσει εκτάκτως απ' τον Πειραιά στις 14:00 το μεσημέρι, με σκοπό να συμπεριλάβει και την περαιτέρω γιορτινή διαδρομή με την περιφορά της θαυματουργής εικόνας απ' τις Καμάρες προς τον ιερό βράχο της μονής.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Παραμονή της Αναλήψεως και το πλήρωμα του Speedrunner 3 παραλαμβάνει απ' τις Καμάρες την θαυματουργή εικόνα της Παναγίας Χρυσοπηγής για να την αποβιβάσει λίγα λεπτά αργότερα στον ομώνυμο ιερό βράχο της μονής στη Σίφνο! Κι όλα αυτά μέσα σε καμπανοκρουσίες, συριγμούς και καπνογόνα!

Ένα απ' τα ομορφότερα θρησκευτικά έθιμα του Αιγαίου που σου μένει βαθιά χαραγμένο στη μνήμη. Βοήθειά μας! Και του χρόνου!

1.jpg 2.jpg 3.jpg 4.jpg 5.jpg

----------


## thanos75

Όμορφες εικονες πραγματικά και ενός άλλου προσώπου της Ελλάδος- και τις απαθανάτισες υπέροχα!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Από αύριο και για όλες τις Τετάρτες του καλοκαιριού το Speedrunner 3 θα προεκτείνει το δρομολόγιό του προς Κίμωλο, Φολέγανδρο και Σίκινο!

DSCN8249.jpg

----------


## jvrou

Πρώτη άφιξη για φέτος στην Σίκινο 12/7

Capture.PNG

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε jvrou για την ανταπόκριση! Άλλη μία φωτογραφία απ' την παρθενική προσέγγιση του Speedrunner 3 στην παραδεισένια Σίκινο!

SPEEDRUNNER 3 Σίκινος.jpg

Kountouris Travel

----------


## pantelis2009

*Πολύωρη ταλαιπωρία για 800 επιβάτες του Speedrunner ΙΙΙ*ΕΛΛΑΔΑ /Σάββατο 26 Αυγούστου 2017, 15:18:09 / Τελευταία Ενημέρωση: 15:19 / Πηγή: ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ




Έξω από το λιμάνι της Σίφνου με 800 επιβάτες, παραμένει, από τις 12:30 το μεσημέρι, λόγω τεχνικού προβλήματος, το επιβατηγό οχηματαγωγό πλοίο speedrunner ΙΙΙ.
Σύμφωνα με το λιμενικό σώμα το πλοίο έχει παρουσιάσει βλάβη στο υδραυλικό σύστημα του καταπέλτη και γίνονται προσπάθειες αποκατάστασης του προβλήματος με ιδία μέσα από το πλήρωμα.   Το πλοίο είχε αναχωρήσει στις 7:05 το πρωί από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά για Σέριφο, Σίφνο, Μήλο.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

Ενημερώθηκε, βραδινές ώρες χθες, η Λιμενική Αρχή Μήλου, από τον πλοίαρχο του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ-ΤΑΧ “ΣΠΗΝΤΡΑΝΝΕΡ ΙΙΙ” Ν.Π. 11886, ότι 74χρονος αλλοδαπός επιβάτης, ο οποίος είχε επιβιβασθεί στο πλοίο από λιμένα Σίφνου με προορισμό λιμένα Πειραιά, είχε χάσει τις αισθήσεις του.
Με τον κατάπλου του πλοίου στο λιμένα της Μήλου, ο ανωτέρω εξετάσθηκε από ιατρό του Κέντρου Υγείας Μήλου, ο οποίος  διαπίστωσε τον θάνατο του 74χρονου .
Από το Λιμεναρχείο Μήλου που διενεργεί την προανάκριση, παραγγέλθηκε η διενέργεια νεκροψίας - νεκροτομής.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## karavofanatikos

Τα δρομολόγια του Speedrunner 3 για το 2018 στη γραμμή Πειραιάς - Σέριφος - Σίφνος - Μήλος.

----------


## nikos4

Σύμφωνα με ανακοίνωση της εταιρείας συνεχίζονται τα δρομολόγια προς Δ. Κυκλάδες , μέχρι τέλος Νοεμβρίου κάθε Παρασκευή και Κυριακή.Νομίζω μία κίνηση που αποδεικνύει ότι δεν υπάρχει μόνο το χρήμα σε κάποια πράγματα...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σύμφωνα με ανακοίνωση της εταιρείας συνεχίζονται τα δρομολόγια προς Δ. Κυκλάδες , μέχρι τέλος Νοεμβρίου κάθε Παρασκευή και Κυριακή.Νομίζω μία κίνηση που αποδεικνύει ότι δεν υπάρχει μόνο το χρήμα σε κάποια πράγματα...


 'Εχω ξαναπει,ο κ. Λεωνίδας Δημητριάδης-Ευγενίδης το κάνει γιά τη Σίφνο. :Welcoming:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Speedrunner III έφυγε από την ακτή Τσελέπη και με τη βοήθεια του P/K Christos XXXVII πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα.

----------


## manolisfissas

Το Speedrunner III στις 18-2-2018 στα ναυπηγεια Σπανόπουλου.

SPEEDRUNNER-III-18-2-2018.jpg 
*Πούντα-18-02-2018*

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Speedrunner III τελείωσε με την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου και επέστρεψε στον Πειραιά. 
Εδώ την ώρα του αποδεξαμενισμού του από το synhrolift.

SPEEDRUNNER-III-82-22-02-2018.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το ταχύπλοο για μία ακόμη καλοκαιρινή περίοδο θα εξυπηρετεί και το όμορφο νησί της Κιμώλου, ξεκινώντας ήδη απ' την πασχαλινή περίοδο με τέσσερις έκτακτες προσεγγίσεις.

Από Πειραιά: Μεγάλη Πέμπτη (16:30) , Μεγάλη Παρασκευή (07:30) , Δευτέρα Πάσχα (12:00) & Τρίτη Πάσχα (12:00)

Προς Πειραιά: Μεγάλη Πέμπτη (21:40) , Μεγάλη Παρασκευή (12:50) , Δευτέρα Πάσχα (15:10) & Τρίτη Πάσχα (15:10)

----------


## andria salamis

Απο εχθες το μεσημέρι στου Σπανόπουλου,ρυμουλκούμενο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως τα λες είναι φιλαράκι μου, να και η απόδειξη. Κυνόσουρα 12,45 μ.μ. :Onthego: 

SPEEDRUNNER-III-84-16-03-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Speedrunner III προφίλ και ανφάς ανεβασμένο στο syncrolift του Σπανόπουλου που έχει βγει για την συντήρηση του. Καλή συνέχεια.

SPEEDRUNNER-III-86-17-03-2018.jpg SPEEDRUNNER-III-87-17-03-2018.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ας δούμε το Speedrunner III προφίλ και ανφάς ανεβασμένο στο syncrolift του Σπανόπουλου που έχει βγει για την συντήρηση του. Καλή συνέχεια.
> 
> SPEEDRUNNER-III-86-17-03-2018.jpg SPEEDRUNNER-III-87-17-03-2018.jpg


 Προφίλ φίλε μου είναι από πλάγια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πρώρα και πρίμα.....λοιπόν. :Glee:  Πριν λίγο έπεσε από το syncrolift του Σπανόπουλου και με συνοδεία το P/K Christos XXXVII πάει για τον Πειραιά.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο σήμερα ξεκίνησε και αυτό τα δρομολόγια του στις Κυκλάδες. Καλή σεζόν.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Για άλλη μια χρονιά η Aegean Speed Lines θα συμμετέχει στον εορτασμό της Παναγίας της Χρυσοπηγής στη Σίφνο. Έτσι, την Τετάρτη 16 Μαΐου το Speedrunner 3 θα αναχωρήσει εκτάκτως απ' τον Πειραιά στις 14:00 το μεσημέρι, με σκοπό να συμπεριλάβει και την περαιτέρω γιορτινή διαδρομή με την περιφορά της θαυματουργής εικόνας απ' τις Καμάρες προς τον ιερό βράχο της μονής.

----------


## pantelis2009

To Speedrunner III σήμερα το πρωί κάνοντας προσπέραση στο Blue Star Naxos.

SPEEDRUNNER-III-90-08-07-2018.jpg

----------


## ancd

Σε χαλαρούς ρυθμούς και όχι με ταχύτητες ταχύπλοου συνεχίζει τα τελευταία ταξίδια του για φέτος το μοναχοβαπορο ταχύπλοο της εταιρείας. Το τυράκι με την έκπτωση 30% έκρυβε την φάκα της μειωμένης ταχύτητας!

----------


## nikos4

Πάντως στο θέμα του προγραμματισμού είναι σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση.Ηδη βγήκαν τα δρομολόγια του 2019....

----------


## pantelis2009

Μια πληροφορία που μου ήρθε λέει ότι τα συνεργεία θα βγάλουν στρόφαλο, τώρα που έδεσε. Για να δούμε θα βγει αληθινή??

----------


## ancd

Έτσι εξηγείται οι χαμηλές ταχύτητες του πλοίου το τελευταίο μήνα! Όπως παλαιά, με τρεις μηχανές! Το καλό ήταν ότι και η εταιρεία προσαρμοσε τις τιμές του εισιτηρίου και δεν το πούλαγε για ταχύπλοο. Αυτό δείχνει την σεβασμό της εταιρείας απέναντι στον επιβάτη. Μπράβο στην εταιρεία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> και δεν το πούλαγε για ταχύπλοο. Αυτό δείχνει την σεβασμό της εταιρείας απέναντι στον επιβάτη. Μπράβο στην εταιρεία.


Σίγουρα δεν πήγαινε με ταχύτητες συμβατικού.Όπως κ να'ναι η εταιρεία ανήκει στον όμιλο Ευγενίδη κ αυτό τα λέει όλα.

----------


## ancd

20181103_110640.jpg
Πειραιάς 03/11/2018

----------


## pantelis2009

> Μια πληροφορία που μου ήρθε λέει ότι τα συνεργεία θα βγάλουν στρόφαλο, τώρα που έδεσε. Για να δούμε θα βγει αληθινή??


Και όντως η πληροφορία μου βγήκε αληθινή. Αυτές είναι τρεις από τις πολλές που ανέβασε η εταιρεία Elikas & Co

SPEEDRUNNER-III-91-27-11-2018.jpg SPEEDRUNNER-III-92-27-11-2018.jpg SPEEDRUNNER-III-93-27-11-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Αύριο το πρωί θα μπει στη δεξαμενή του Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα για την συντήρηση του το Speedrunner III ώστε στις 05/04 να ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγια του στη γραμμή Πειραιά - Σέριφο - Σίφνο - Μήλο. Εδώ σε μια αναχώρηση του από το αρχεία μου.  Καλή συνέχεια.

SPEEDRUNNER-III-62-14-06-2013.jpg

----------


## ancd

Χθες το μεσημέρι ανοιχτά του Περάματος, πηγαίνοντας στον Σπανοπουλο στην Σαλαμίνα.
20190323_224845.jpg
*Πέραμα 22/03/2019*

----------


## ancd

Ξεκίνησε σήμερα τα ταξίδια του για την φετινή σεζόν το μοναχοβαπορο της Aegean Speed Lines. Καλά ταξίδια και καλές θάλασσες στο πλοίο και στο πλήρωμα του.
20190405_230145.jpg
*Πειραιάς 05/04/2019*

----------


## leo85

Μεσημεριανή αναχώρηση άπω των Πειραιά.



Speedrunner-III-30-4-2019-01-.jpg 

30-4-2019.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Για άλλη μια χρονιά η Aegean Speed Lines θα συμμετέχει στον εορτασμό της Παναγίας Χρυσοπηγής στη Σίφνο. Έτσι, την Τετάρτη 5 Ιουνίου το Speedrunner 3 θα αναχωρήσει εκτάκτως απ' τον Πειραιά στις 15:00 το μεσημέρι, με σκοπό να συμπεριλάβει και την περαιτέρω γιορτινή διαδρομή με την περιφορά της θαυματουργής εικόνας, απ' τις Καμάρες προς τον ιερό βράχο της μονής.

Τετάρτη 5/6: Πειραιάς (15:00) - Σέριφος - Σίφνος - Μήλος - Πειραιάς

----------


## leo85

Απογευματινή αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά.

SPEEDRUNNER-III-24-8-2019-.jpg 

24-08-2019.

----------


## ancd

Στροφη ακριβείας του πλοίου, έφερε ο πλοιαρχος τα νύχια του καταπέλτη κατευθείαν πάνω από το ντοκο. 
20190910_165831.jpg20190910_165912.jpg20190910_170007.jpg
*Πειραιάς 10/09/2019*

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το Speedrunner 3 το φετινό καλοκαίρι θα εκτελεί απογευματινά τοπικά δρομολόγια για Πάρο.

Το ατομικό εισιτήριο κοστίζει 49 ευρώ, ενώ του Ι.Χ. 67 ευρώ.

paros-afternoon-2021-GR.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

H χθεσινή αναχώρηση του Speedrunner III από τον Πειραιά, από αέρος

----------


## karavofanatikos

Θέμα ημερών είναι να σβήσει το σινιάλο της Aegean Speed Lines κι απ' το τελευταίο εναπομείναν ταχύπλοο του στόλου της, καθώς το πλοίο πέρασε στα χέρια της Seajets.

Απ' ότι φαίνεται η 17ετής (2005 - 2022) παρουσία της εταιρείας στον ακτοπλοϊκό χάρτη και κυρίως στην γραμμή των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων, όπου έφερε νέο αέρα ποιοτικού ταξιδιού, βαίνει σιγά σιγά προς το τέλος της, καθώς τόσο η πτώση της επιβατικής κίνησης λόγω της πανδημίας, όσο και η εκτόξευση της τιμής των καυσίμων, την αναγκάζουν να αναστείλει την λειτουργία της. Προσωπικά ελπίζω να δούμε απ' τον Όμιλο Ευγενίδη μια ποιοτική κίνηση σε μια αγορά ενός αξιόλογου συμβατικού πλοίου στα γνώριμα νερά των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων.

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

Άλλη μια γραμμη θα μπει στην ίστα των μονωπωλιακών γραμμών ΄της γνωστης εταιρείας . Πανω που έκλεισαν ολοες οι θεσεις για την νεα σεζον τοσος κόσμος μενει χωρίς δουλεια .. κρίμα .. ατο το εκαναν πριν ξεκινησου οι σεζον ..

----------


## thanos75

Δεν θα κρατήσει η Seajets το προσωπικό της ASL? Ούτε έστω ένα μέρος του?

----------


## Ellinis

Το πλοίο έχει νέο όνομα: SPEEDRUNNER JET. Τα έχουμε ξαναπεί για την πολιτική ονοματοδοσίας της Seajets που μάλλον δεν υφίσταται. Πετάμε ένα Jet και τελειώσαμε... Τώρα έχουν και SPEEDRUNNER και SUPERRUNNER και SUPERSPΕED και έρχεται? και το SPEED JET έτσι για να φτιάξουμε από τρεις λέξεις συνθετικά για τέσσερα πλοία και να χαθεί κάθε έννοια ταυτότητας.

----------


## Ellinis

To πλοίο ξεκίνησε για τη Σητζετς και από σήμερα συνδέει τη Σητεία με Κάσο, Κάρπαθο, Χάλκη και Ρόδο.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ας πάρει τη γραμμή του ΟΛΥΜΠΟΥΣ να ξεμπερδεύουν με αυτό το χάλι...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ας πάρει τη γραμμή του ΟΛΥΜΠΟΥΣ να ξεμπερδεύουν με αυτό το χάλι...


Κ τα φορτηγά;;
Υπάρχει κ η Ανάφη!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Κ τα φορτηγά;;
> Υπάρχει κ η Ανάφη!!


Ας βάλει μυαλό ο συντοπίτης σου και να ανοίξει ακόμα μία νέα γραμμή να εξυπηρετεί. 
Τα λεφτά της Blue Star είναι ωραία τώρα από τις θερινές ναυλώσεις του...
Έχει κολλήσει αποκλειστικά με τη Σούδα που δε δουλεύει πάντα καλά και με το ΒΑ Αιγαίο που σιγά σιγά του γυρνάνε τη πλάτη...
Άσε που η Άττικα βλέπω να ετοιμάζει κίνηση ματ.

----------

